# ... se tradisci ... ti piace trombare!!!



## The Cheater (28 Marzo 2012)

se tradisci non ami...chi ama davvero non tradisce...chi ama non ha occhi che per lei...
...ahhhhhh quante stronxate!!!

il concetto è molto più semplice: chi tradisce voleva semplicemente farsi una bella trombata extra...poi non sappiamo cosa può succedere...ci si può innamorare, stancare, perdere sentimenti per moglie/marito...pentirsi e tornare indietro, capire di amare l'altra persona...TUTTO PUO' SUCCEDERE ma tutto nasce dal semplice, banale, inutile, volgare, animalesco desiderio di farsi una trombata!!!

se poi vogliamo fare discorsi sulla immoralità dell'atto, sul valore della fedeltà, allora sfondate porte aperte perchè personalmente nonostante i miei errori ritengo la fedeltà una importante base nel rapporto fin quando c'è vero amore...

da qui emerge che chi tradisce, vive il sesso in maniera molto intensa e lo considera GIUSTAMENTE un aspetto fondamentale della nostra vita...ma in questo caso sta SBAGLIANDO perchè dovrebbe riportarlo nella coppia invece che lasciarsi andare con altre persone...

chi non tradisce invece, in qualche caso, considera il sesso un dettaglio trascurabile nella propria vita e nella relazione sopratutto...commettendo il più grosso errore che si possa fare...

in conclusione: vi piace il sesso e non volete tradire??? fatevi vostra moglie/marito dalla mattina alla sera...
...il sesso è per voi un dettaglio trascurabile??? NON FATE MORALI A CHI INVECE NE E' ASSETATO...


----------



## Simy (28 Marzo 2012)

The Cheater ha detto:


> se tradisci non ami...chi ama davvero non tradisce...chi ama non ha occhi che per lei...
> ...ahhhhhh quante stronxate!!!
> 
> il concetto è molto più semplice: chi tradisce voleva semplicemente farsi una bella trombata extra...poi non sappiamo cosa può succedere...ci si può innamorare, stancare, perdere sentimenti per moglie/marito...pentirsi e tornare indietro, capire di amare l'altra persona...TUTTO PUO' SUCCEDERE ma tutto nasce dal semplice, banale, inutile, volgare, animalesco desiderio di farsi una trombata!!!
> ...


sul neretto non sono d'accordo...anche se hai aggiunto "in qualche caso"...io credo che chi non tradisce non considera il sesso un dettaglio trascurabile ma lo consideri un "dettaglio" esclusivo della coppia....una cosa da non condividere con nessun altro...


----------



## Flavia (28 Marzo 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> sul neretto non sono d'accordo...anche se hai aggiunto "in qualche caso"...io credo che chi non tradisce non considera il sesso un dettaglio trascurabile ma lo consideri un "dettaglio" esclusivo della coppia....una cosa da non condividere con nessun altro...


:up::up::up:


----------



## The Cheater (28 Marzo 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> sul neretto non sono d'accordo...anche se hai aggiunto "in qualche caso"...io credo che chi non tradisce non considera il sesso un dettaglio trascurabile ma lo consideri un "dettaglio" esclusivo della coppia....una cosa da non condividere con nessun altro...


quel "in qualche caso" è fondamentale gioia 

mi riferisco a coloro che "vorrebbero" fare lezioni di moralità sul concetto di fedeltà...ma che poi se si parla di sesso ti rispondono "ahh il vero amore, ahh non c'è solo il sesso, ahh io semmai faccio l'amore non è sesso"

chi mi viene a dire "io da 20anni mi trombo mia moglie felicemente e non l'ho mai tradita" ha tutto il mio rispetto e ammirazione, e sono bene felice di ascoltare i suoi giudizi


----------



## contepinceton (28 Marzo 2012)

The Cheater ha detto:


> se tradisci non ami...chi ama davvero non tradisce...chi ama non ha occhi che per lei...
> ...ahhhhhh quante stronxate!!!
> 
> il concetto è molto più semplice: chi tradisce voleva semplicemente farsi una bella trombata extra...poi non sappiamo cosa può succedere...ci si può innamorare, stancare, perdere sentimenti per moglie/marito...pentirsi e tornare indietro, capire di amare l'altra persona...TUTTO PUO' SUCCEDERE ma tutto nasce dal semplice, banale, inutile, volgare, animalesco desiderio di farsi una trombata!!!
> ...


Sempre che lei ci stia.
A me piace molto trombare.

Lei non ci sta?
Le dico: io cerco altrove.
Ma glielo dico.

Che non pensi di stare con un santo uomo tutto dedito a lei eh?

La mia scelta di parlare ha pagato.

Perchè lei poteva rispondere:
Ok se vai con altre ti lascio no?

Invece mi ha detto...fai pure...basta che non mi rompi con le tue insistenze.

Che poi lei si sia fatto qualcuno a mia insaputa...a me fa semplicemente sorridere.
Ma mi incazzerei come una iena ad avere una moglie che ti dice...ehm...sai...c'è scarsità di personale...ehm...devo fare dei servizi notturni...ehm...

Per poi scoprire che faceva che so...l'OSS...l'operatrice scopo sessuale...in giro a motel...

Mi è venuta in mente una storia di tradimento terrificante.
Lei diventa sieropositiva.
Fanno le analisi a lui: sieropositvo.

Lui si incazza giura e spergiura...e qui e là..
I medici dicono impossibile tu hai fatto qualcosa.

Lui crolla e dice a sua moglie che quel giro di lavoro in Brasile...in realtà era Tahilandia turismo sessuale...rapporti non protetti.

Non oso pensare come si senta quella donna.

Se solo almeno avesse risparmiato di attaccarle l'HIV! No?


----------



## Simy (28 Marzo 2012)

The Cheater ha detto:


> quel "in qualche caso" è fondamentale gioia
> 
> mi riferisco a coloro che "vorrebbero" fare lezioni di moralità sul concetto di fedeltà...ma che poi se si parla di sesso ti rispondono "ahh il vero amore, ahh non c'è solo il sesso, ahh io semmai faccio l'amore non è sesso"
> 
> chi mi viene a dire "io da 20anni mi trombo mia moglie felicemente e non l'ho mai tradita" ha tutto il mio rispetto e ammirazione, e sono bene felice di ascoltare i suoi giudizi


si tesoro, per carità...tutto vero...ma dipende sempre da molti fattori!

io quando sono stata in coppia ho sempre ritenuto che il sesso fosse un'esclusività tra me e il mio compagno; ora che sono sola sicuramente mi faccio meno problemi e lo vivo in maniera molto più libera...fermo restando che fin'ora sono riuscita a stare alla larga da uomini impegnati....


----------



## Ultimo (28 Marzo 2012)

The Cheater ha detto:


> se tradisci non ami...chi ama davvero non tradisce...chi ama non ha occhi che per lei...
> ...ahhhhhh quante stronxate!!!
> 
> il concetto è molto più semplice: chi tradisce voleva semplicemente farsi una bella trombata extra...poi non sappiamo cosa può succedere...ci si può innamorare, stancare, perdere sentimenti per moglie/marito...pentirsi e tornare indietro, capire di amare l'altra persona...TUTTO PUO' SUCCEDERE ma tutto nasce dal semplice, banale, inutile, volgare, animalesco desiderio di farsi una trombata!!!
> ...


Leggendo penso a degli assassini seriali, questi uccidono la prima volta, poi la seconda, poi cominciano a capire dentro di loro che gli piace, poi la quarta, la quinta, la sesta e cominciano anche a provare soddisfazione sessuale.
Bene diamo anche atto agli assassini che possono uccidere.

Scusa eh se ho scritto una cretinaggine, ma andare a parlare di morale religione educazione poligamia non mi sembra il contesto adatto ad un thread del genere. 
Trovo più appropriato l'esempio mio come risposta alla tua.


----------



## The Cheater (28 Marzo 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Leggendo penso a degli assassini seriali, questi uccidono la prima volta, poi la seconda, poi cominciano a capire dentro di loro che gli piace, poi la quarta, la quinta, la sesta e cominciano anche a provare soddisfazione sessuale.
> Bene diamo anche atto agli assassini che possono uccidere.
> 
> Scusa eh se ho scritto una cretinaggine, ma *andare a parlare di morale religione educazione poligamia* non mi sembra il contesto adatto ad un thread del genere.
> Trovo più appropriato l'esempio mio come risposta alla tua.


scusami claudio...

dove hai letto "religione ed educazione"??? ma anche "poligamia"???

la morale della mia "favola" era molto più semplice:
trombi tanto ma non tradisci??? consiglia chi vorrebbe essere fedele...
non tradisci ma contemporaneamente vivi il sesso in maniera distaccata??? evita giudizi perchè vivi in un mondo diverso dal tuo interlocutore


----------



## Simy (28 Marzo 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Leggendo penso a degli assassini seriali, questi uccidono la prima volta, poi la seconda, poi cominciano a capire dentro di loro che gli piace, poi la quarta, la quinta, la sesta e cominciano anche a provare soddisfazione sessuale.
> Bene diamo anche atto agli assassini che possono uccidere.
> 
> Scusa eh se ho scritto una cretinaggine, ma andare a parlare di morale religione educazione poligamia *non mi sembra il contesto adatto ad un thread del genere.
> *Trovo più appropriato l'esempio mio come risposta alla tua.


e quale sarebbe il contesto adatto???


----------



## contepinceton (28 Marzo 2012)

The Cheater ha detto:


> quel "in qualche caso" è fondamentale gioia
> 
> mi riferisco a coloro che "vorrebbero" fare lezioni di moralità sul concetto di fedeltà...ma che poi se si parla di sesso ti rispondono "ahh il vero amore, ahh non c'è solo il sesso, ahh io semmai faccio l'amore non è sesso"
> 
> chi mi viene a dire "io da 20anni mi trombo mia moglie felicemente e non l'ho mai tradita" ha tutto il mio rispetto e ammirazione, e sono bene felice di ascoltare i suoi giudizi


Per me essere fedeli è:
Denunciare che ci si sente in pericolo.
Cara moglie...sai ho conosciuto una tizia, sono intrigato da lei, mi piace, mi arrapa...ecc.ecc..
Cosa faccio? Eh?

Ovvio che se so che se dico una cosa del genere alla mia compagna e lei mi dice...Ah se sei così allora ciao...

Evito di aprirmi e di condividere.

Invece con mia moglie ho spinto la macchina all'inverosimile...come dire...vediamo quanto resisti prima di lasciarmi...

Ed è da lì che ho capito che mi lascerebbe solo se:
1) La tratto male
2) La piglio per il culo

Ho capito che non abbiamo certi problemi perchè non ci siamo mai pigliati per il culo.

Poi...lei mi ha sempre detto...se vuoi andare...vai...tutto purchè tu sia felice e sereno, ti ho detto liberati di certe persone...perchè quando stai con loro...poi non sei sereno...e averti in casa non sereno...è terrificante, non sai cosa sei, quando hai qualcosa che ti fa soffrire dentro. Non mi piace avere al mio fianco un uomo che è come un'anima in pena. 

Penso molto al marito di DIletta...
Poteva risparmiarle molte cose...se avesse avuto le palle fin dall'inizio di dirle come lui è.
Anzichè recitare che so la pantomima tutto serio e pucci pucci...e appena lei non lo vede...tutto come dire...marpy marpy.

Che il tradimento sia sempre dietro l'angolo...l'ho visto in questo modo qua:
Una lei: Ciaoooooooooooooooooo....piiiiiiiiiiincyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy....ma non mi trovi carinaaaaaaaaa.....e sorrisi...e sguardi...e flapflap?....beviamo qualcosa....cipcip...ciopciop....

Poi la trovo di nuovo assieme a suo marito...
Ohi...seria...muso duro...Buongiorno maestro...come sta?
E con lo sguardo...Ocio Pincy...eh? Non sta fare l'espansivo eh?....
E io sciallo.

Il giorno dopo...sms...
" Vedo che capisci come sono messa!".


----------



## Minerva (28 Marzo 2012)

The Cheater ha detto:


> se tradisci non ami...chi ama davvero non tradisce...chi ama non ha occhi che per lei...
> *...ahhhhhh quante stronxate!!!
> *
> *il concetto è molto più semplice:* chi tradisce voleva semplicemente farsi una bella trombata extra...poi non sappiamo cosa può succedere...ci si può innamorare, stancare, perdere sentimenti per moglie/marito...pentirsi e tornare indietro, capire di amare l'altra persona*...TUTTO PUO' SUCCEDERE ma tutto nasce* dal semplice, banale, inutile, volgare, animalesco desiderio di farsi una trombata!!!
> ...


 se tutto può succedere il tuo discorso è nullo .
qui non si tratta di morale ma di voler fare dei distinguo che sono obbligatori per chi non ama la banalizzazione di un argomento tanto articolato


----------



## The Cheater (28 Marzo 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> se tutto può succedere il tuo discorso è nullo .
> qui non si tratta di morale ma di voler fare dei distinguo che sono obbligatori per chi non ama la banalizzazione di un argomento tanto articolato


spiegami perchè non MI è chiaro...


----------



## Tebe (28 Marzo 2012)

The Cheater ha detto:


> *se tradisci non ami...chi ama davvero non tradisce...chi ama non ha occhi che per lei...
> ...ahhhhhh quante stronxate!!!*
> 
> il concetto è molto più semplice: chi tradisce voleva semplicemente farsi una bella trombata extra...poi non sappiamo cosa può succedere...ci si può innamorare, stancare, perdere sentimenti per moglie/marito...pentirsi e tornare indietro, capire di amare l'altra persona...TUTTO PUO' SUCCEDERE ma tutto nasce dal semplice, banale, inutile, volgare, animalesco desiderio di farsi una trombata!!!
> ...


Quoto il neretto.


----------



## Minerva (28 Marzo 2012)

The Cheater ha detto:


> spiegami perchè non MI è chiaro...


tu scrivi un concetto che dichiari oggettivo ma nello stesso tempo ti rendi conto che "tutto può succedere"; confermando gli interrogativi e le variabili di ogni tradimento non incasellabili necessariamente nella semplicità della tua affermazione.


----------



## The Cheater (28 Marzo 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> tu scrivi un concetto che dichiari oggettivo ma nello stesso tempo ti rendi conto che "tutto può succedere"; confermando gli interrogativi e le variabili di ogni tradimento non incasellabili necessariamente nella semplicità della tua affermazione.


"tutto può succedere" si riferisce al fatto che dopo la trombata può nascere un grande amore oppure anche profondo pentimento...

...proprio perché non è detto che si tradisca solo per sesso ma nemmeno perché non amiamo più la nostra compagna...


----------



## JON (28 Marzo 2012)

The Cheater ha detto:


> quel "in qualche caso" è fondamentale gioia
> 
> mi riferisco a coloro che "vorrebbero" fare lezioni di moralità sul concetto di fedeltà...ma che poi se si parla di sesso ti rispondono "ahh il vero amore, ahh non c'è solo il sesso, ahh io semmai faccio l'amore non è sesso"
> 
> chi mi viene a dire "io da 20anni mi trombo mia moglie felicemente e non l'ho mai tradita" ha tutto il mio rispetto e ammirazione, e sono bene felice di ascoltare i suoi giudizi


Il concetto di fedeltà è un argomento troppo delicato, personalmente sono portato a ritenerlo inesistente. Perchè preferisco parlare più di rispetto, che è un po' il concetto espresso da Conte.

Tu Cheater, in modo contrario e in questo caso, lo generalizzi addirittura legandolo al solo atto compiuto del sesso.


----------



## Tebe (28 Marzo 2012)

The Cheater ha detto:


> *"tutto può succedere" si riferisce al fatto che dopo la trombata può nascere un grande amore oppure anche profondo pentimento...*
> 
> ...proprio perché non è detto che si tradisca solo per sesso ma nemmeno perché non amiamo più la nostra compagna...


Può anche rimanere una sana e propedeutica voglia di sesso.
Senza amore, senza pentimento....


----------



## Minerva (28 Marzo 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Può anche rimanere una sana e propedeutica voglia di sesso.
> Senza amore, senza pentimento....


propedeutica a cosa?


----------



## Skizzofern (28 Marzo 2012)

The Cheater ha detto:


> "tutto può succedere" si riferisce al fatto che dopo la trombata può nascere un grande amore oppure anche profondo pentimento...
> 
> ...proprio perché non è detto che si tradisca solo per sesso ma nemmeno perché non amiamo più la nostra compagna...


Ma una cosa mi chiedo, non so la tua storia. Tua moglie ti tradisce?


----------



## The Cheater (28 Marzo 2012)

Skizzofern ha detto:


> Ma una cosa mi chiedo, non so la tua storia. Tua moglie ti tradisce?


Che io sappia no...


----------



## Tebe (28 Marzo 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> propedeutica a cosa?


A se stessi minerva. A se stessi.


----------



## Skizzofern (28 Marzo 2012)

The Cheater ha detto:


> Che io sappia no...


Tutto questo entusiasmo per la trombata con l'amante lo riterresti lecito anche per lei?
Conditio sine qua non il tuo ignorarlo?


----------



## Minerva (28 Marzo 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> A se stessi minerva. A se stessi.


ma che vuol dire?


----------



## tesla (28 Marzo 2012)

The Cheater ha detto:


> Che io sappia no...


e  io guarda, oggi che ce l'ho proprio girata storta, te lo dico col cuore: *me lo auguro*.
tu e la tua americanina dalla patatina unica e frizzantina, peperina, con tante perline luccicanti, mi auguro veramente che tua moglie abbia trovato un tuareg cittadino, con la quale ribaltarsi a tua insaputa 

oh, l'ho detto! oggi sono poco politically correct 

eccheccavolo, prima provate sulla vostra pelle, POI parlate


----------



## Tebe (28 Marzo 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> ma che vuol dire?


Per te niente evidentemente.


----------



## Minerva (28 Marzo 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Per te niente evidentemente.


no, se lo spieghi ti leggo con attenzione


----------



## The Cheater (28 Marzo 2012)

tesla ha detto:


> e  io guarda, oggi che ce l'ho proprio girata storta, te lo dico col cuore: *me lo auguro*.
> tu e la tua americanina dalla patatina unica e frizzantina, peperina, con tante perline luccicanti, mi auguro veramente che tua moglie abbia trovato un tuareg cittadino, con la quale ribaltarsi a tua insaputa
> 
> oh, l'ho detto! oggi sono poco politically correct
> ...


Penso di poterlo escludere "in questo momento" su mia moglie...ha altro a cui pensare...

E tu invece?
Cornuta cronica in pigiamone a fare tortine??? 

Io invece sono in giornata normale :-D


----------



## The Cheater (28 Marzo 2012)

Skizzofern ha detto:


> Tutto questo entusiasmo per la trombata con l'amante lo riterresti lecito anche per lei?
> Conditio sine qua non il tuo ignorarlo?


Non ho parlato di entusiasmo...

...comunque ora come ora non mi sconvolgerebbe...anzi, meglio che non parlo...


----------



## Tebe (28 Marzo 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> no, se lo spieghi ti leggo con attenzione


Sono una studiosa e voglio  nuove nozioni sessuali da apprendere e sperimentare.
Perchè come disse una volta la sempre grande Chiara Matraini senza troppi giri di parole...
Il cazzo piace a tutte.
E lo voglio saper usare al meglio.
Quindi studio.
E mi sento in pace con il mondo.


----------



## Skizzofern (28 Marzo 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> *Sono una studiosa e voglio  nuove nozioni sessuali da apprendere e sperimentare.*
> Perchè come disse una volta la sempre grande Chiara Matraini senza troppi giri di parole...
> Il cazzo piace a tutte.
> E lo voglio saper usare al meglio.
> ...


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl: Ecco guarda, Chiara l'ha detto molto meglio e con molta più onestà.
Quel che ci si domanda è perchè il cazzo che avete a fianco e che avete scelto non va bene per ...studiare


----------



## Tebe (28 Marzo 2012)

Skizzofern ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl: *Ecco guarda, Chiara l'ha detto molto meglio e con molta più onestà*.
> Quel che ci si domanda è perchè il cazzo che avete a fianco e che avete scelto non va bene per ...studiare


Meglio e con più onestà di chi?


----------



## Tebe (28 Marzo 2012)

Skizzofern ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl: Ecco guarda, Chiara l'ha detto molto meglio e con molta più onestà.
> Q*uel che ci si domanda è perchè il cazzo che avete a fianco e che avete scelto non va bene per ...studiare*


 studiare su un unico libro lo stesso argomento rende la conoscenza frammentaria e di parte....


----------



## Skizzofern (28 Marzo 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Meglio e con più onestà di chi?


Di Chiara


----------



## Skizzofern (28 Marzo 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> studiare su un unico libro lo stesso argomento rende la conoscenza frammentaria e di parte....


Se il libro è noioso certo.


----------



## Tebe (28 Marzo 2012)

Skizzofern ha detto:


> Se il libro è noioso certo.


Il libro non è assolutamente noioso. 
Tu leggi?
Io moltissimo. E ho l'abitudine di leggere più punti di vista sullo stesso argomento.
Se un libro è noiso lo abbandono. Non ho l'istinto della martire letteraria.


----------



## contepinceton (28 Marzo 2012)

Skizzofern ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl: Ecco guarda, Chiara l'ha detto molto meglio e con molta più onestà.
> Quel che ci si domanda è perchè il cazzo che avete a fianco e che avete scelto non va bene per ...studiare


Presto detto...
Perchè è uno...

Magari potesse essere svitabile come certi sex toys...ed essere sostituito da una vasta gamma...

Saremmo come macchine utensili no?
Sai che so il tornio?

Fa un sacco di lavori...cambi il mandrino, l'utensile...e fai di tutto no?

Cioè pensiamo al trapano...
Cambi la punta a seconda del diametro dei fori no?
Poi se hai la punta fine puoi lavorare a certe velocità...

Ma se usi quella da 50...o fori a 60 giri al minuto o l'attrito fa ingrippare tutto no?

Cioè Chiara forse dice...
Ohi ragazze...guardate che finire in leto con un uomo...è la cosa più banale che vi possa capitare eh?

Dipende come gestite le cose eh?

Ma preferirei:
Ciò brutta troia perchè hai scopato con un altro eh? 
Perchè mi andava di farlo, e mi piaceva provare.
Che non sentirmi dire...

Perchè colpa tua che mi trascuri...
Ma fanculo eh?

Una può dirti...
Ohi...lo sai che sono un po' pazzerellona...no? Un pochino...curiosadelciccioaltrui no?

In questo senso io preferisco al mio fianco una donna come Diana di Tinto Brass...che dice...ma dei caro sono solo botte di allegria...ma AMO TE...che non una che ti dice...Colpa tua...se ti ho tradito eh?


----------



## Tebe (28 Marzo 2012)

Skizzofern ha detto:


> Di Chiara


????????
non ho capito...
Tu hai scritto
*Ecco guarda, Chiara l'ha detto molto meglio e con molta più onestà.

*Chiara l'ha detto molto meglio e con più onestà in riferimento a chi...a Chiara setssa sembra dalla tua risposta...
Ripeto...non ho capito...


----------



## Minerva (28 Marzo 2012)

davanti ad una studiosa non posso che inchinarmi con tutta la mia ignoranza in materia.


----------



## contepinceton (28 Marzo 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> studiare su un unico libro lo stesso argomento rende la conoscenza frammentaria e di parte....


SI.
E te lo dico da interprete.
Credimi NESSUNO a tutto oggi SA come si suoni la musica di Bach.
Ma molti pensano di aver trovato il modo giusto.

E se ti parlo da organista...
La cosa più affascinante del mio lavoro è che gli organi sono come le persone: unici e irripetibili.
Suonare la stessa musica su organi differenti...ti regala emozioni uniche!

Poi pensa...
Sono lì su un Mascioni classe 1927...un registro di tromba fantasticissimo...na roba...
E il sacrestano che mi fa...
Sentito che roba? Dai maestro demoghe na bella trombada con sto organo no?

Se poi andiamo che so a Senigallia c'è un Pinchi che ha un Cornetto a 5 file...che quando entra lui...sconvolge tutta la chiesa!


----------



## Tebe (28 Marzo 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> davanti ad una studiosa non posso che inchinarmi con tutta la mia ignoranza in materia.


saprai meglio il latino di me.
Ognuno il suo campo


----------



## Skizzofern (28 Marzo 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Il libro non è assolutamente noioso.
> Tu leggi?
> Io moltissimo. E ho l'abitudine di leggere più punti di vista sullo stesso argomento.
> Se un libro è noiso lo abbandono. Non ho l'istinto della* martire letteraria*.



Ecco, è in queste frasi che non sopporto i traditori.
Questa spocchia intollerabile e arrogante con cui vi elevate ad un livello superiore credendovi così migliori e più furbi di chi non tradisce.
Chi studia tanto vuol dire che a certe cose non ci arriva.
Ci avevi pensato?
La chiudo qui perchè onestamente mi hai un po' annoiato.
Il confronto con chi ha visto la Madonna e se ne esce con frasi alla cazzo come quella dello studio per scoprire cazzi onestamente mi annoia..


----------



## lunaiena (28 Marzo 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Sono una studiosa e voglio  nuove nozioni sessuali da apprendere e sperimentare.
> Perchè come disse una volta la sempre grande Chiara Matraini senza troppi giri di parole...
> Il cazzo piace a tutte.
> E lo voglio saper usare al meglio.
> ...



Ok sul cazzo che piace a tutte 
Ma il cazzo ha un contorno ,e senza contorno mi sembra una cosa un pò vuota...


----------



## The Cheater (28 Marzo 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Ok sul cazzo che piace a tutte
> Ma il cazzo ha un contorno ,e senza contorno mi sembra una cosa un pò vuota...


Ti riferisci ai testicoli o ad altri strumenti di piacere come mani, bocca, lingua ecc..???


----------



## Skizzofern (28 Marzo 2012)

The Cheater ha detto:


> Ti riferisci ai testicoli o ad altri strumenti di piacere come mani, bocca, lingua ecc..???


Ti consideri solo questo?


----------



## Minerva (28 Marzo 2012)

però , scusate tu sai il latino ( a parte che non è vero) io so di cazzi mi fa morire:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
ero così bella levigata prima di questi due giorni, maledetti:singleeye:


----------



## JON (28 Marzo 2012)

Skizzofern ha detto:


> Ti consideri solo questo?


Oddio, ci sarebbe anche l'oggettistica.


----------



## Tebe (28 Marzo 2012)

Skizzofern ha detto:


> Ecco, è in queste frasi che non sopporto i traditori.
> *Questa spocchia intollerabile e arrogante con cui vi elevate ad un livello superiore credendovi così migliori e più furbi di chi non tradisce.*
> Chi studia tanto vuol dire che a certe cose non ci arriva.
> Ci avevi pensato?
> ...


Perchè leggi cose che non scrivo e non penso?

Potrei risponderti alla stessa maniera.
Questa spocchia intollerabile e arrogante con cui vi elevate ad un livello superiore credendovi così migliori e più furbi di chi tradisce.

Perchè voi traditori vi sentite superiori.

E si. Sono cretina. Studio tanto perchè non ci arrivo.
Che vuoi farci.
Sono evidenti a tutti i miei limiti sinaptici.
Ma almeno io studio.
Cazzi o storia antica poco cambia.
Il motivo è sempre la curiosità.


----------



## Tebe (28 Marzo 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Ok sul cazzo che piace a tutte
> Ma il cazzo ha un contorno ,e senza contorno mi sembra una cosa un pò vuota...


Ognuno poi il contorno se lo sceglie.
Una bistecca a me può piacere alla brace con solo un pò di sale e bella al sangue, a un altra può piacere ben cotta, con contorno di verdure grigliate o patatine fritte...

Dipende sempre da cosa ti piace o cosa cerchi.

Personalmente amo anche il contorno, ma nel mio passato di traditrice seriale qualche bistecca alla brace quasi cruda e senza contorno  l'ho mangiata anche io.
Meglio?
Peggio?
Nè l' uno nè l'altro.
Solo esigenze diverse in momenti diversi.


----------



## contepinceton (28 Marzo 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Ognuno poi il contorno se lo sceglie.
> Una bistecca a me può piacere alla brace con solo un pò di sale e bella al sangue, a un altra può piacere ben cotta, con contorno di verdure grigliate o patatine fritte...
> 
> Dipende sempre da cosa ti piace o cosa cerchi.
> ...


E chi c'era c'era no?

Il sole sorge
Il sole tramonta
Evviva Tebe
e chi se la monta

No?:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
( Ehi non volevo essere volgare eh? Ma burlone!)


----------



## Skizzofern (28 Marzo 2012)

Non ho mai considerato donne o uomini bistecche o salami da consumare senza un minimo di rispetto per la persona in sè. Onestamente mi fa pena questo modo di vedere le cose ma mi spiega molto sul mondo di chi tradisce.
Impoverisce qualsiasi tipo di rapporto perchè anche il sesso puro e crudo non è solo questo.
imho


----------



## lunaiena (28 Marzo 2012)

The Cheater ha detto:


> Ti riferisci ai testicoli o ad altri strumenti di piacere come mani, bocca, lingua ecc..???



Hahahahahah......
anche a quello 
ma il mio riferimento era soprattutto all'intesa mentale che poi lega e allo stesso tempo non lega due persone....
a qualcosa di più che un cazzo e una figa....
Cioè l'hai capito anche tu no?

Un cazzo lo trovo ovunque basta allargare  le gambe ma poi cosa mi lascia niente .....


----------



## contepinceton (28 Marzo 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Hahahahahah......
> anche a quello
> ma il mio riferimento era soprattutto all'intesa mentale che poi lega e allo stesso tempo non lega due persone....
> a qualcosa di più che un cazzo e una figa....
> ...


Beh se non usi precauzioni magari un bel lunatico!
Che cresce nel pancino...


----------



## free (28 Marzo 2012)

Skizzofern ha detto:


> Non ho mai considerato donne o uomini bistecche o salami da consumare senza un minimo di rispetto per la persona in sè. Onestamente mi fa pena questo modo di vedere le cose ma mi spiega molto sul mondo di chi tradisce.
> Impoverisce qualsiasi tipo di rapporto perchè anche il sesso puro e crudo non è solo questo.
> imho



quoto, ma non mi fa pena, mi suona falso come una banconota da 6 euro


----------



## exStermy (28 Marzo 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Sono una studiosa e voglio  nuove nozioni sessuali da apprendere e sperimentare.
> Perchè come disse una volta la sempre grande Chiara Matraini senza troppi giri di parole...
> Il cazzo piace a tutte.
> E lo voglio saper usare al meglio.
> ...


Uh Gesu'...

ahahahahahah


----------



## free (28 Marzo 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> però , scusate tu sai il latino ( a parte che non è vero) io so di cazzi mi fa morire:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> ero così bella levigata prima di questi due giorni, maledetti:singleeye:




ahahahhahhahahhahah! e non posso approvarti!


----------



## exStermy (28 Marzo 2012)

tesla ha detto:


> e  io guarda, oggi che ce l'ho proprio girata storta, te lo dico col cuore: *me lo auguro*.
> tu e la tua americanina dalla patatina unica e frizzantina, peperina, con tante perline luccicanti, mi auguro veramente che tua moglie abbia trovato un tuareg cittadino, con la quale ribaltarsi a tua insaputa
> 
> oh, l'ho detto! oggi sono poco politically correct
> ...


1000 punti o 90 minuti d'applausi...

cosa scegli?

ahahahah


----------



## Indeciso (28 Marzo 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Ok sul cazzo che piace a tutte Ma il cazzo ha un contorno ,e senza contorno mi sembra una cosa un pò vuota...


Scusa ma ognuno é libero di essere interessato a modo proprio, che ci la cosa la vuole rigorosamente vuota per paura, guarda un po'....Se partiamo dal presupposto che deve essere abbastanza piena alla fine non si tromba mai e questa non va bene, e l'altra idem.....


----------



## Indeciso (28 Marzo 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Ognuno poi il contorno se lo sceglie.Una bistecca a me può piacere alla brace con solo un pò di sale e bella al sangue, a un altra può piacere ben cotta, con contorno di verdure grigliate o patatine fritte...Dipende sempre da cosa ti piace o cosa cerchi.Personalmente amo anche il contorno, ma nel mio passato di traditrice seriale qualche bistecca alla brace quasi cruda e senza contorno  l'ho mangiata anche io.Meglio?Peggio?Nè l' uno nè l'altro.Solo esigenze diverse in momenti diversi.


Oh, non fa una grinza


----------



## Tebe (28 Marzo 2012)

Skizzofern ha detto:


> Non ho mai considerato donne o uomini bistecche o salami da consumare senza un minimo di rispetto per la persona in sè. Onestamente mi fa pena questo modo di vedere le cose ma mi spiega molto sul mondo di chi tradisce.
> Impoverisce qualsiasi tipo di rapporto perchè anche il sesso puro e crudo non è solo questo.
> imho


Sei duro proprio  di comprendonio e per dare valore alla tua pochezza di argomenti sposti la discussione sul fatto che io parlo culinariamente quando è evidente che sono esempi.

Le persone sono persone. 
Non bistecche ovviamente.

Se poi ti fa piacere vedere solo questo, e da un esempio culinario ci monti un cinema sul rispetto e sul mondo dei traditori....
Chi sono io per impedirtelo?


----------



## lunaiena (28 Marzo 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Ognuno poi il contorno se lo sceglie.
> Una bistecca a me può piacere alla brace con solo un pò di sale e bella al sangue, a un altra può piacere ben cotta, con contorno di verdure grigliate o patatine fritte...
> 
> Dipende sempre da cosa ti piace o cosa cerchi.
> ...



Non so che dire ...
Il discorso fila ....
Ma le persone non sono un ammasso di carne ....

Comunque si esigenze diverse in momenti diversi....


----------



## lunaiena (28 Marzo 2012)

Indeciso ha detto:


> *Scusa ma ognuno é libero di essere interessato a modo proprio*, che ci la cosa la vuole rigorosamente vuota per paura, guarda un po'....Se partiamo dal presupposto che deve essere abbastanza piena alla fine non si tromba mai e questa non va bene, e l'altra idem.....



Infatti ma parlo sempre per me ....
Io la voglio con un contorno ricco e mi ci ficco...


----------



## exStermy (28 Marzo 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Il libro non è assolutamente noioso.
> Tu leggi?
> Io moltissimo. E ho l'abitudine di leggere più punti di vista sullo stesso argomento.
> Se un libro è noiso lo abbandono. Non ho l'istinto della martire letteraria.


e specialmente mo' che il Book In su internet va cosi' di moda e spunta come i piselli...hai voja a sgobba'...

comunque anche se a te non interessa, a me declinato alla napoletana gusta mucho...

ahahahahah


----------



## Indeciso (28 Marzo 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Infatti ma parlo sempre per me ....Io la voglio con un contorno ricco e mi ci ficco...


E se hai fame e ti capita un menù scarno cosa fai, digiuni anche a quel giro?Dai......


----------



## lunaiena (28 Marzo 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Beh se non usi precauzioni magari un bel lunatico!
> Che cresce nel pancino...




ma cos'è ?
vuoi portarmi iella


----------



## Skizzofern (28 Marzo 2012)

Indeciso ha detto:


> E se hai fame e ti capita un menù scarno cosa fai, *digiuni *anche a quel giro?Dai......


 E allora? esiste anche il digiuno. Non è che devo mangiare una cozza avariata solo perchè ho appetito.


----------



## Indeciso (28 Marzo 2012)

Skizzofern ha detto:


> E allora? esiste anche il digiuno. Non è che devo mangiare una cozza avariata solo perchè ho appetito.


Qui si parlava di bistecca mica di cozza avariata


----------



## contepinceton (28 Marzo 2012)

Skizzofern ha detto:


> E allora? esiste anche il digiuno. Non è che devo mangiare una cozza avariata solo perchè ho appetito.


Vero.
Digiuno può essere utile.
Si chiama "continenza".
Ma a furia di digiunare uno muore di fame...

Ma spezzo una lancia.
Un mio amico mi ha confidato che basta astenersi per tot e il corpo inibisce l'impulso.

In pratica più sesso fai, più ne faresti, meno ne fai meno ne faresti.

Poi che so...
Ora mi sento molto equilibrato...
Ma se ripenso cosa ero tra i venti e trenta anni...
Andavo in una spiaggia...e avrei trombato anche la suora che guardava i bambini...

Ero molto imbarazzato dalle mie erezioni improvvise e repentine...

In un certo senso capisco Bastardo Dentro...

Ora per me il sesso ha tutto un sapore differente...
Un sano piacere da coltivare e nn più uno sfogo...da sciopon fisiologico...


----------



## Ultimo (28 Marzo 2012)

Chi tradisce fa molto danno, e ci sono interi trattati che parlano di ciò.
La conferma del dolore che provoca il tradimento sta nelle esternazioni che io ho avuto ed altri hanno. Le varie domande che ci poniamo sia traditi che traditori non possono ridursi in dire, volevo trombare perchè mi piace il sesso.
Qua in questo forum c'è la prova vivente di traditi che stanno male e traditori che spesso chiedono delle conferme al loro progettato tradimento, come se loro stessi volessero darsi una motivazione ed una scusa e la cercano qua. 
Il tutto in questo thread è reso in maniera palese una forma retrograda dove l'uomo privo di ogni senso del pudore moralità convenzioni educazioni etc, ridotto ad un ormone vagante in cerca di anima gemella. 
Sarei bugiardo a dire che non mi piacerebbe farmi delle trombate saltuarie, sarei bugiardo a dire che non ci ho mai pensato, ma sarei anche bugiardo a dire che, unisco il sesso all'amore; mi piace me la godo, e mi vivo la mia personalità. 
Ma resto basito a leggere un thread dove l'uomo è soltanto un ormone vagante e con emozioni che rispecchiano in lui soltanto testosterone atto all'eccitamento come unica emozione intrinseca.


----------



## contepinceton (28 Marzo 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> ma cos'è ?
> vuoi portarmi iella


Ma noooooooooooooo...
Le nostre nonne insegnavano: che per tenersi il marito, bisogna usare gentilezza, dolcezza e aprire le gambe quando l'omo vole, perchè altrimenti l'omo serca fora.

Ma alle giovini dicevano...tieni le gambe chiuse...altrimenti pancino cresce.
E dicevano...l'omo quando ha finito lo tira fuori e lo chiude nei pantaloni e se ne va...
TU lasci sempre qualcosa a lui!


----------



## lunaiena (28 Marzo 2012)

Indeciso ha detto:


> E se hai fame e ti capita un menù scarno cosa fai, digiuni anche a quel giro?Dai......



Non so che farei in effetti....
per ora non mi è mai capitato un periodo  di menù scarso.....


Tu digiuni da molto????:mrgreen:


----------



## Ultimo (28 Marzo 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> e quale sarebbe il contesto adatto???


Il contesto era riferito sia al thread che all'esempio degli assassini, perchè ci vuole poco a giustificare qualsiasi cosa.


----------



## Ultimo (28 Marzo 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> se tutto può succedere il tuo discorso è nullo .
> qui non si tratta di morale ma di voler fare dei distinguo che sono obbligatori per chi non ama la banalizzazione di un argomento tanto articolato


QUOTO STRAQUOTO E RIQUOTO.


----------



## Simy (28 Marzo 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Il contesto era riferito sia al thread che *all'esempio degli assassini*, perchè ci vuole poco a giustificare qualsiasi cosa.


bè ma sono cose ben diverse!


----------



## Ultimo (28 Marzo 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> bè ma sono cose ben diverse!


No! perchè se accetti che su un tradimento trombata senza nulla dietro, perchè non devi accettare e fare tuo che un assassino gode nell'uccidere? 

Forse perchè siamo più propensi a farci una sana trombata senza uccisione? vuoi vedere che ora rientra nel meccanismo normale trombare senza nulla dietro? e dobbiamo lottare per far rientrare una trombata con omicidio normale?


----------



## Skizzofern (28 Marzo 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Chi tradisce fa molto danno, e ci sono interi trattati che parlano di ciò.
> La conferma del dolore che provoca il tradimento sta nelle esternazioni che io ho avuto ed altri hanno. Le varie domande che ci poniamo sia traditi che traditori non possono ridursi in dire, volevo trombare perchè mi piace il sesso.
> Qua in questo forum c'è la prova vivente di traditi che stanno male e traditori che spesso chiedono delle conferme al loro progettato tradimento, come se loro stessi volessero darsi una motivazione ed una scusa e la cercano qua.
> Il tutto in questo thread è reso in maniera palese una forma retrograda dove l'uomo privo di ogni senso del pudore moralità convenzioni educazioni etc, ridotto ad un ormone vagante in cerca di anima gemella.
> ...


 Quoto. Ma c'è davvero chi  pensa  che  non tutti  amino il sesso?? a parte qualche rara ( io non ci credo neanche ) eccezione tutti amano il sesso.
Il sesso è un gioco bellissimo e fa parte della vita , ce l'alleggerisce, ce la rende colorita e gustosa. Ma ridurlo ad uno svuotamento o a un ficca ficca fisiologico , un'esigenza come fare pipì a me fa veramente tristezza.
Oltretutto alla fine si conclude che alcuni  tradiscono solo per questo. :unhappy::unhappy:


----------



## Tebe (28 Marzo 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Non so che dire ...
> Il discorso fila ....
> *Ma le persone non sono un ammasso di carne ....*
> 
> Comunque si esigenze diverse in momenti diversi....


Era un esempio. Solo un esempio.


----------



## Ultimo (28 Marzo 2012)

Skizzofern ha detto:


> Quoto. Ma c'è davvero chi  pensa  che  non tutti  amino il sesso?? a parte qualche rara ( io non ci credo neanche ) eccezione tutti amano il sesso.
> Il sesso è un gioco bellissimo e fa parte della vita , ce l'alleggerisce, ce la rende colorita e gustosa. Ma ridurlo ad uno svuotamento o a un ficca ficca fisiologico , un'esigenza come fare pipì a me fa veramente tristezza.
> Oltretutto alla fine si conclude che alcuni  tradiscono solo per questo. :unhappy::unhappy:


Ma a me sta bene e direi che capisco anche che ci siano persone che amano il puro sesso, ma ciò non toglie che questi siano in pochi e ciò non vuol dire quello che il thread ci dice, io ho rispetto per una donna che dice mi piace il cazzo, oppure un uomo che dice mi piace la figa.
Ma che ne facciano uno stile di vita dove siano chiari con se stessi e con chi troveranno nella loro strada.
Ma non mi si venga a dire che una trombata è lo scopo della vita atta solo a se stessa perchè siamo tutti pieni di ormoni, ed oltre quello non abbiamo più nulla.


----------



## Indeciso (28 Marzo 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Non so che farei in effetti....per ora non mi è mai capitato un periodo  di menù scarso.....Tu digiuni da molto????:mrgreen:


A me é capitato, a fasi alterne e non é un belvedere......Non so se sia molto ma sono dimagrito parecchio ultimamente :mrgreen:


----------



## darkside (28 Marzo 2012)

ma qui tutte le discussioni sono così?
moralismi, pregiudizi....vorrei vedere davvero chi si spaccia per santo e corretto poi nella, vita vera e non nascosto dietro ad un nick in un mondo virtuale com'è veramente...


----------



## Simy (28 Marzo 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> No! perchè se accetti che su un tradimento trombata senza nulla dietro, perchè non devi accettare e fare tuo che un assassino gode nell'uccidere?
> 
> Forse perchè siamo più propensi a farci una sana trombata senza uccisione? vuoi vedere che ora rientra nel meccanismo normale trombare senza nulla dietro? e dobbiamo lottare per far rientrare una trombata con omicidio normale?



non dico che sia giusto il tradimento/trombata .... ma non era questa l'interpretazione che dava Chet; secondo me lui esprimeva solo il suo concetto (non del tutto sbagliato) che non è vero che si tradisce solo se non si ama ma ci possono essere tanti svariati motivi


----------



## Minerva (28 Marzo 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> non dico che sia giusto il tradimento/trombata .... ma non era questa l'interpretazione che dava Chet; secondo* me lui esprimeva solo il suo concetto *(non del tutto sbagliato) che non è vero che si tradisce solo se non si ama ma ci possono essere tanti svariati motivi


veramente non si limitava a questo ma parlava di stronzate riferendosi ai concetti degli altri


----------



## Ultimo (28 Marzo 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> non dico che sia giusto il tradimento/trombata .... ma non era questa l'interpretazione che dava Chet; secondo me lui esprimeva solo il suo concetto (non del tutto sbagliato) che non è vero che si tradisce solo se non si ama ma ci possono essere tanti svariati motivi


Perfetto. Non allontanarti da quello che hai scritto e mi spieghi quale è il suo concetto, mi spieghi perchè lo condividi, e e mi spieghi la tua ultima frase che però si allontana in maniera esponenziale da quello che lui ha scritto, perchè lui ha scritto che oltre una trombata non c'è nulla, cioè piace il sesso e quindi si fa sesso punto.


----------



## Skizzofern (28 Marzo 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Ma a me sta bene e direi che capisco anche che ci siano persone che amano il puro sesso, ma ciò non toglie che questi siano in pochi e ciò non vuol dire quello che il thread ci dice, *io ho rispetto per una donna che dice mi piace il cazzo, oppure un uomo che dice mi piace la figa.*
> Ma che ne facciano uno stile di vita dove siano chiari con se stessi e con chi troveranno nella loro strada.
> Ma non mi si venga a dire che una trombata è lo scopo della vita atta solo a se stessa perchè siamo tutti pieni di ormoni, ed oltre quello non abbiamo più nulla.


Anche a me piace chi dice la cose come stanno e , ripeto, cazzo o figa piacciono a tutti.
Ma se decido che oltre quella figa amo quello che c'è intorno, le altre manco le vedo.
Sarò fortunato.


----------



## Ultimo (28 Marzo 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> veramente non si limitava a questo ma parlava di stronzate riferendosi ai concetti degli altri


Infatti Minerva.


----------



## The Cheater (28 Marzo 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> non dico che sia giusto il tradimento/trombata .... ma non era questa l'interpretazione che dava Chet; secondo me lui esprimeva solo il suo concetto (non del tutto sbagliato) che non è vero che si tradisce solo se non si ama ma ci possono essere tanti svariati motivi


Esattamente!!!

Anche "non motivi"


----------



## Skizzofern (28 Marzo 2012)

The Cheater ha detto:


> Esattamente!!!
> 
> Anche "non motivi"


A bè, ma allora si mette in discussione anche il concetto di amore.
Evidentemente non lo vediamo tutti allo stesso modo.


----------



## Ultimo (28 Marzo 2012)

Skizzofern ha detto:


> Anche a me piace chi dice la cose come stanno e , ripeto, cazzo o figa piacciono a tutti.
> Ma se decido che oltre quella figa amo quello che c'è intorno, le altre manco le vedo.
> Sarò fortunato.



Si però diciamo la pura verità. Anche se siamo innamorati, è normalissimo poter pensare ad un'altra donna, nel nostro percorso ci sono tanti momenti in cui sbandiamo, è difficile non sbandare, è difficile perseguire la via che hai scelto in quei momenti, c'è chi ha la fortuna di non sbagliare, c'è chi sbaglia. Questo in poche parole perchè l'argomento è molto più vario.


----------



## Ultimo (28 Marzo 2012)

The Cheater ha detto:


> Esattamente!!!
> 
> Anche "non motivi"


I motivi ci sono eccome invece! 

Nota le persone che entrano qua per domandare se devono tradire oppure no. Non è che anche tu con questo thread vuoi arrivare a questo? Non è una provocazione .


----------



## Simy (28 Marzo 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Perfetto. Non allontanarti da quello che hai scritto e mi spieghi quale è il suo concetto, mi spieghi perchè lo condividi, e e mi spieghi la tua ultima frase che però si allontana in maniera esponenziale da quello che lui ha scritto, perchè lui ha scritto che oltre una trombata non c'è nulla, cioè piace il sesso e quindi si fa sesso punto.


no lui ha detto una cosa ben diversa! ha scritto che generalmente si inizia con una trombata ma che poi può succedere di tutto, anche innamorarsi di quella trombata.

non condivido il suo punto di vista...dico semplicemente che quello che scrive non è del tutto errato!


----------



## Skizzofern (28 Marzo 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Si però diciamo la pura verità. Anche se siamo innamorati, è normalissimo poter pensare ad un'altra donna, nel nostro percorso ci sono tanti momenti in cui sbandiamo,* è difficile non sbandare,* è difficile perseguire la via che hai scelto in quei momenti, c'è chi ha la fortuna di non sbagliare, c'è chi sbaglia. Questo in poche parole perchè l'argomento è molto più vario.


Sicuro. Però se amo veramente prima di sbandare mi faccio qualche domanda, qualche riflessione.
Non è che se vedo una che mi tira non capisco più un cazzo come un toro che vede rosso.


----------



## Simy (28 Marzo 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Si però diciamo la pura verità. Anche se siamo innamorati, è normalissimo poter pensare ad un'altra donna, nel nostro percorso ci sono tanti momenti in cui sbandiamo, *è difficile non sbandare, è difficile perseguire la via che hai scelto in quei momenti, c'è chi ha la fortuna di non sbagliare, c'è chi sbaglia.* Questo in poche parole perchè l'argomento è molto più vario.


...su questo sono pienamente d'accordo!


----------



## Ultimo (28 Marzo 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> no lui ha detto una cosa ben diversa! ha scritto che generalmente si inizia con una trombata ma che poi può succedere di tutto, anche innamorarsi di quella trombata.
> 
> non condivido il suo punto di vista...dico semplicemente che quello che scrive non è del tutto errato!


Appunto!! 
Ma scusa io mi alzo e decido mmmmm stamani mi son finite le mestruazioni mmm sono tutta eccitata mi devo fare una trombata? daii simyy e smettiamolaa !! perchè a questo si riduce il concetto.

E poi magari finite le mestruazioni comincio a ragionare e mi dico oh oh voglio innamorarmi.


----------



## Skizzofern (28 Marzo 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> ...su questo sono pienamente d'accordo!


Sulla fortuna no.
Siamo persone con testa, cervello e cuore oltre al cazzo.
La fortuna ce la facciamo noi.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (28 Marzo 2012)

Skizzofern ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl: Ecco guarda, Chiara l'ha detto molto meglio e con molta più onestà.
> Quel che ci si domanda è *perchè il cazzo che avete a fianco e che avete scelto non va bene* per ...studiare




e chi l'ha detto? :mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


a me vanno bene tutti i cazzi che mi sono liberamente scelta lungo il cammino 





senza polemica


----------



## Ultimo (28 Marzo 2012)

Skizzofern ha detto:


> Sulla fortuna no.
> Siamo persone con testa, cervello e cuore oltre al cazzo.
> La fortuna ce la facciamo noi.


:up:


----------



## Simy (28 Marzo 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Appunto!!
> Ma scusa io mi alzo e decido mmmmm stamani mi son finite le mestruazioni mmm sono tutta eccitata mi devo fare una trombata? daii simyy e smettiamolaa !! perchè a questo si riduce il concetto.


...ma guarda forse Cheat ha estremizzato la cosa...ma non intendeva questo..almeno io l'ho interpretata in maniera diversa


----------



## Ultimo (28 Marzo 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> e chi l'ha detto? :mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:
> 
> 
> a me vanno bene tutti i cazzi che mi sono liberamente scelta lungo il cammino
> ...


Bugiarda! qualcuno non ti sarà piaciuto.. su su ammettilo.


----------



## Ultimo (28 Marzo 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> ...ma guarda forse Cheat ha estremizzato la cosa...ma non intendeva questo..almeno io l'ho interpretata in maniera diversa


Eh no simy io rispondo a quello che tu mi scrivi eh, mica scrivo risposte a domande che mi invento.


----------



## Simy (28 Marzo 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> :up:


l'hai usata te la parola fortuna :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Skizzofern (28 Marzo 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> e chi l'ha detto? :mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:
> 
> *
> a me vanno bene tutti i cazzi che mi sono liberamente scelta lungo il cammino *
> ...



Anche le mie fighe.Ma non contemporaneamente.


----------



## Simy (28 Marzo 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Eh no simy io rispondo a quello che tu mi scrivi eh, mica scrivo risposte a domande che mi invento.


io però non ho mai detto che una mattina mi sveglio tutta eccitata e decido che vado a farmi una trombata!


----------



## Ultimo (28 Marzo 2012)

Skizzofern ha detto:


> Anche le mie fighe.Ma non contemporaneamente.


Mo so che sei masculo. Letto ciò buona serata l'amante mi aspetta al cell :carneval:


----------



## Chiara Matraini (28 Marzo 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Bugiarda! qualcuno non ti sarà piaciuto.. su su ammettilo.



Tutti tutti.....l'ultimo un pò più degli altri  :mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Indeciso (28 Marzo 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Mo so che sei masculo. Letto ciò buona serata l'amante mi aspetta al cell :carneval:


C.V.D. :carneval:


----------



## The Cheater (28 Marzo 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> I motivi ci sono eccome invece!
> 
> Nota le persone che entrano qua per domandare se devono tradire oppure no. Non è che anche tu con questo thread vuoi arrivare a questo? Non è una provocazione .


ma ognuno ha il suo mondo...c'è chi premedita il tradimento, chi ne viene improvvisamente travolto

ovviamente chi premedita non può essere trattato alla stessa stregua di chi sta bello tranquillo e si ritrova di punto in bianco con una davanti che ci prova e che lo porta alla sbandata

io rispetto tutti, e io per primo considero la fedeltà un valore importante

ma il concetto semplice, e tu stesso lo dici, è che anche da innamorati si può guardare ad altro...e il cedere alla tentazione non dimostra ASSOLUTAMENTE che non si provi amore per la donna/uomo con la quale si vive


----------



## Simy (28 Marzo 2012)

The Cheater ha detto:


> ma ognuno ha il suo mondo...c'è chi premedita il tradimento, chi ne viene improvvisamente travolto
> 
> ovviamente chi premedita non può essere trattato alla stessa stregua di chi sta bello tranquillo e si ritrova di punto in bianco con una davanti che ci prova e che lo porta alla sbandata
> 
> ...


sei stato più bravo di me a spiegarlo :mrgreen:


----------



## Skizzofern (28 Marzo 2012)

The Cheater ha detto:


> ma ognuno ha il suo mondo...c'è chi premedita il tradimento, chi ne viene improvvisamente travolto
> 
> ovviamente chi premedita non può essere trattato alla stessa stregua di chi sta bello tranquillo e si ritrova di punto in bianco con una davanti che ci prova e che lo porta alla sbandata
> 
> ...


Anche io ammiro molto chi riesce a non fumare!:carneval:
ma che discorsi fai???
tradisci ma consideri la fedeltà un valore importante?


----------



## The Cheater (28 Marzo 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> sei stato più bravo di me a spiegarlo :mrgreen:


no gioia

è che qualcuno è "molto meno" bravo di te a capirlo

in più c'è qualcuno, ancora peggio, che si impone di non capire...o addirittura capisce ma fa finta...


----------



## Simy (28 Marzo 2012)

Skizzofern ha detto:


> *Anche io ammiro molto chi riesce a non fumare*!:carneval:
> ma che discorsi fai???
> tradisci ma consideri la fedeltà un valore importante?


io sono pure riuscita a smettere :mrgreen:


----------



## The Cheater (28 Marzo 2012)

Skizzofern ha detto:


> Anche io ammiro molto chi riesce a non fumare!:carneval:
> ma che discorsi fai???
> tradisci ma consideri la fedeltà un valore importante?


tu mi conosci??? cosa sai di me???


----------



## Simy (28 Marzo 2012)

The Cheater ha detto:


> no gioia
> 
> è che qualcuno è "molto meno" bravo di te a capirlo
> 
> in più c'è qualcuno, ancora peggio, che si impone di non capire...o addirittura capisce ma fa finta...


:bacio:


----------



## Skizzofern (28 Marzo 2012)

The Cheater ha detto:


> tu mi conosci??? cosa sai di me???


Quello che hai scritto qui.


----------



## The Cheater (28 Marzo 2012)

Skizzofern ha detto:


> Quello che hai scritto qui.


e cosa ne hai dedotto???

che ho diverse relazioni? che ho un'amante fissa? o che vado a escort???


----------



## Minerva (28 Marzo 2012)

The Cheater ha detto:


> ma ognuno ha il suo mondo...c'è chi premedita il tradimento, chi ne viene improvvisamente travolto
> 
> ovviamente chi premedita non può essere trattato alla stessa stregua di chi sta bello tranquillo e si ritrova di punto in bianco con una davanti che ci prova e che lo porta alla sbandata
> 
> ...






> ..ahhhhhh quante stronxate!!!
> 
> * il concetto è molto più semplice*: chi tradisce voleva semplicemente farsi una bella trombata extra.


qui dici cose diverse


----------



## Skizzofern (28 Marzo 2012)

The Cheater ha detto:


> e cosa ne hai dedotto???
> 
> che ho diverse relazioni? che ho un'amante fissa? o che vado a escort???


Che hai avuto un'amante che ora è in america.
Ma se pure  il tradimento va in prescrizione mi rimangio tutto.
Hai avuto un'amante alla quale dedichi un pensierino il giorno del compleanno di tua moglie e mi parli di fedeltà come valore.
Abbi pazienza...


----------



## The Cheater (28 Marzo 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> qui dici cose diverse


perchè??? per me la fedeltà è un valore...ma ritengo che chi tradisca, almeno la prima volta lo faccia per puro istinto sessuale...

io ero fedele...e ci stavo bene...poi ho ceduto, mea culpa ma non per questo rinnego la precedente fedeltà e l'intenzione di ritornare a mantenerla...

non capisco dove sta l'incongruenza...

se dicessi "trombo ogni sera con una diversa ma apprezzo la fedeltà" sarei SI un'ipocrita...


----------



## The Cheater (28 Marzo 2012)

Skizzofern ha detto:


> Che hai avuto un'amante che ora è in america.
> Ma se pure  il tradimento va in prescrizione mi rimangio tutto.
> Hai avuto un'amante alla quale dedichi un pensierino il giorno del compleanno di tua moglie e mi parli di fedeltà come valore.
> Abbi pazienza...


quindi fedeltà per te è dimenticare? farsi un lavaggio del cervello? una clinica riabilitativa???

fedeltà è non andare con altri...ciò che hai in testa solo il tempo può cambiarlo...

...mi sembrano discorsi un po' bigotti...


----------



## Minerva (28 Marzo 2012)

The Cheater ha detto:


> perchè??? per me la fedeltà è un valore...ma ritengo che chi tradisca, almeno la prima volta lo faccia per puro istinto sessuale...
> 
> io ero fedele...e ci stavo bene...poi ho ceduto, mea culpa ma non per questo rinnego la precedente fedeltà e l'intenzione di ritornare a mantenerla...
> 
> ...


mi riferivo alla dfinizione di stronzate che non coincide proprio con il rispetto di cui parli


----------



## The Cheater (28 Marzo 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> mi riferivo alla dfinizione di stronzate che non coincide proprio con il rispetto di cui parli


stronzate?
mi riferisco alle frasi del tipo "se tradisci vuol dire che non ami" o ancora peggio "chi ama non ha occhi che per quella persona e nemmeno si sogna di tradire"

queste...SI...sono COLOSSALI stronzate...

viva la fedeltà!!! abbasso i traditori!!!...va bene tutto...ma giudicare i sentimenti di una persona no!!!


----------



## Tebe (28 Marzo 2012)

The Cheater ha detto:


> stronzate?
> mi riferisco alle frasi del tipo "se tradisci vuol dire che non ami" o ancora peggio "chi ama non ha occhi che per quella persona e nemmeno si sogna di tradire"
> 
> queste...SI...sono COLOSSALI stronzate...
> ...


Maddai......:mrgreen:


----------



## Minerva (28 Marzo 2012)

The Cheater ha detto:


> stronzate?
> mi riferisco alle frasi del tipo "se tradisci vuol dire che non ami" o ancora peggio "chi ama non ha occhi che per quella persona e nemmeno si sogna di tradire"
> 
> queste...SI...sono COLOSSALI stronzate...
> ...


appunto:sbatti::sbatti::sbatti:


----------



## The Cheater (28 Marzo 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Maddai......:mrgreen:


esasperavo...non mi frega niente di schierarmi con nessuno

proprio io poi...

voglio dire che se devo giudicare uno che tradisce (me per primo) non posso dirgli bravo...ma mai mi sognerei di dirgli "ahh, hai tradito...non ami tua moglie allora"

è una cazzata...che caspita ne so se la ama o no??? può amarla follemente pur essendosi fatto una scopatina extra...

...così come c'è la gente IPERfedele...che poi sta a casa "vita natural durante" davanti tv senza parlare e senza sorridere...e mi dice "ah ma io amo mia moglie, non l'ho mai tradita"...

...ma va fatti na passiata :mrgreen:


----------



## The Cheater (28 Marzo 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> appunto:sbatti::sbatti::sbatti:


appunto cosa?


----------



## Ultimo (28 Marzo 2012)

Capendo che, l'orbo vuole accompagnare il cieco, e che il sordo dice cretino al muto, mi astengo dal continuare.


----------



## lothar57 (28 Marzo 2012)

The Cheater ha detto:


> stronzate?
> mi riferisco alle frasi del tipo "se tradisci vuol dire che non ami" o ancora peggio "chi ama non ha occhi che per quella persona e nemmeno si sogna di tradire"
> 
> queste...SI...sono COLOSSALI stronzate...
> ...



Grande Cheat ti sparano vedo..ahahahha..ma tu sei tosto....io non mi riconosco nel concetto se ami non tradisci..dipende sempre cosa cerchi.Per me fuori casa e'sesso e stop


----------



## Tebe (28 Marzo 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Grande Cheat ti sparano vedo..ahahahha..ma tu sei tosto....io non mi riconosco nel concetto se ami non tradisci..dipende sempre cosa cerchi.Per me fuori casa e'sesso e stop


O là!!! Finalmente sei arrivato!!!
Non ce la facevamo più a controllare tutti sti fedeli.
:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## The Cheater (28 Marzo 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Grande Cheat ti sparano vedo..ahahahha..ma tu sei tosto....io non mi riconosco nel concetto se ami non tradisci..dipende sempre cosa cerchi.Per me fuori casa e'sesso e stop


beh sai...io ho parlato di "trombata e basta"...ma come ben sai proprio io ho avuto una storia nella quale il sesso è stata solo una "naturale conseguenza"...

...ma è chiaro che se non avessi avuto una profonda attrazione fisica per l'altra, nemmeno mi sognavo di fare tutto sto casino...

tu non è che non ti riconosci nel concetto "se ami non tradisci" mio caro amico...è che questo concetto, NON ESISTE

si tradisce con e senza amore
si è fedeli con e senza amore

ci sono donne che preferirebbero mille volte un marito fedifrago ma innamorato ed entusiasmante, piuttosto di uno fedele ma perennemente depresso e moralista...ne conosco, uhhhhh se ne conosco...


----------



## lothar57 (28 Marzo 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> O là!!! Finalmente sei arrivato!!!
> Non ce la facevamo più a controllare tutti sti fedeli.
> :mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:



aahahahh.oggi mi sono superato..ho promesso fine settimana di fuoco alla moglie..e cosi'sara'perche'andiamo al mare soli soletti..ma anche preso appuntamento con C....proprio il venerdi'pomeriggio...e lunedi avevo visto A..ahahahahahh.sparate mo patacca


----------



## darkside (28 Marzo 2012)

The Cheater ha detto:


> esasperavo...non mi frega niente di schierarmi con nessuno
> 
> proprio io poi...
> 
> ...


oppure : cunticilla a 'nautru!!!!:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## The Cheater (28 Marzo 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Capendo che, l'orbo vuole accompagnare il cieco, e che il sordo dice cretino al muto, mi astengo dal continuare.


quindi...fuori uno???:carneval:


----------



## tesla (28 Marzo 2012)

The Cheater ha detto:


> Penso di poterlo escludere "in questo momento" su mia moglie...ha altro a cui pensare...
> 
> E tu invece?
> Cornuta cronica in pigiamone a fare tortine???
> ...




:rotfl: ti brucia eh il culetto, solo a parlarne. 
mai dire mai! ma in fondo tu saresti quello dei 3 giorni e risorgi come il Salvatore. quindi, perchè no...
prova


----------



## точтовыхотитеу (28 Marzo 2012)

The Cheater ha detto:


> se tradisci non ami...chi ama davvero non tradisce...chi ama non ha occhi che per lei...
> ...ahhhhhh quante stronxate!!!
> 
> il concetto è molto più semplice: chi tradisce voleva semplicemente farsi una bella trombata extra...poi non sappiamo cosa può succedere...ci si può innamorare, stancare, perdere sentimenti per moglie/marito...pentirsi e tornare indietro, capire di amare l'altra persona...TUTTO PUO' SUCCEDERE ma tutto nasce dal semplice, banale, inutile, volgare, animalesco desiderio di farsi una trombata!!!
> ...


il discorso è diverso.
la domanda che ognuno dovrebbe porsi è:
Come vuoi vivere la tua vita?


----------



## The Cheater (28 Marzo 2012)

tesla ha detto:


> :rotfl: ti brucia eh il culetto, solo a parlarne.
> mai dire mai! ma in fondo tu saresti quello dei 3 giorni e risorgi come il Salvatore. quindi, perchè no...
> prova


no, non mi brucia e non mi spaventa nulla...

...semplicemente che al momento "non credo" sia una cosa che possa accadere...e ti invito a rispettare le "omissioni" che tutti su un forum possono utilizzare...

negli anni passati e negli anni a venire può anche darsi sia accaduto e accada...una bella topa come mia moglie ci starebbe tipo 4 secondi a trovare un tipo da spupazzare...

...tu quanto ci staresti??? 2 mesi??? o passeresti direttamente al "pago e godo"???


----------



## stellina (28 Marzo 2012)

per me se si ama e si è appagati dal compagno e dalla vita che stiamo vivendo viene naturale non tradire. magari la vedi anche la bella ragazza che ti passa accanto ma tu sei soddisfatto con  quello che hai.
quando si tradisce è perchè....mia opinione...ci manca qualcosa, qualsiasi cosa. può mancare l'amore verso il compagno, possiamo sentirci trascurati dal compagno, possiamo essere insoddisfatti della piega che ha preso la vita, potrebbe essere un bisogno di adrenalina, di sentirsi giovani con un mare di emozioni che si pensavano sopite...e altri 1000 motivi. ognuno in fondo al suo cuore sa perfettamente qual è stata la molla che un giorno lo ha fatto guardare attorno.
per quanto riguarda il tradimento o meglio la definisco la storia extra coniugale, come tutte le storie inizia perchè i due in un qual modo si piacciono e sono attratti e ci si dice guarda sarà una botta di felicità nella mia vita grigio topo. a volte succede che quella botta viene ripetuta non 1 ma 100naia di volte e ad un certo punto escono ii sentimenti. smetti di vederti con l'altro solo per fare sesso...ti vedi per un caffè, un cinema, lo shopping, solo 10 minuti magari e lì continui a ripeterti come mantra non è nulla di più che una persona con cui sto bene...ma nel profondo del cuore ognuno di noi sa.
molti dicono che nonostante il tradimento amino il loro coniuge...su questo io penso che il loro coniuge, quella persona che gli cammina accanto da anni, sia ormai il loro compagno di vita e mai penserebbero di cambiarlo. e qui si apre un bivio: l'amore per il compagno di vita, l'amore per l'amante...sono due amori ma con radici diverse e quindi beh sì forse scomponendo così questo sentimento si possono amare due persone.
ecco spero di essere stata chiara ma ho scritto di getto.
p.s. lothar il gattino è bellissimo!!!!!carinoooooooo


----------



## Minerva (28 Marzo 2012)

точтовыхотитеу;896901 ha detto:
			
		

> il discorso è diverso.
> la domanda che ognuno dovrebbe porsi è:
> Come vuoi vivere la tua vita?


infatti.questa è una domanda che comporta spessore e impegno


----------



## Ultimo (28 Marzo 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> infatti.questa è una domanda che comporta spessore e impegno


Non riesco a non scrivere :carneval: ho scritto!


----------



## The Cheater (28 Marzo 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> infatti.questa è una domanda che comporta spessore e impegno


...infatti io antemponevo il "adesso che fare" al "perchè è successo"

troppa gente tradita spreca il suo tempo a chiedersi perchè...e vive nel suo guscio senza più riprendersi

chi invece ha le palle e la cultura per accettare l'eventuale sofferenza iniziale, dandogli comunque un termine prestabilito, si rialza e comincia a ragionare sul da farsi...

...invece tanti si riprendono il fedifrago, ma vivono costantemente nella rabbia e nell'umiliazione, "sognando" di risvegliarsi da un incubo...

...quello che in USA chiamano "wasted time"...


----------



## tesla (28 Marzo 2012)

The Cheater ha detto:


> ...tu quanto ci staresti??? 2 mesi??? o passeresti direttamente al "pago e godo"???


speriamo allora che si dia da fare :up: perchè stare con uno che mentre le fa gli auguri di compleanno, pensa ad un altra è davvero una schifezza di vita, che sicuramente non merita


----------



## Ultimo (28 Marzo 2012)

The Cheater ha detto:


> ...infatti io antemponevo il "adesso che fare" al "perchè è successo"
> 
> troppa gente tradita spreca il suo tempo a chiedersi perchè...e vive nel suo guscio senza più riprendersi
> 
> ...


Azzo pure difensore paladino ora! 
Ma si troppa gente spreca il suo tempo a soffrire! ma finiamolaaa suu suu ma siamo uomini caporali o che cosa? 

Sveglia gente!! sveglia il fedigrafo va cacciato di casa all'istante!! quando lo cacciate via però ricordatevi che porello s'è fatto solo na trombata colpa solo del testosterone!! mica perchè magari questo stava male in famiglia oppure chissà quali problemi aveva! naaaaa agisce solo d'ormone, ma mo me domando e dico se agisce solo d'ormone perchè sta sofferenza! uff io non ci sto a capì nulla passo e chiudo.


----------



## lothar57 (28 Marzo 2012)

stellina ha detto:


> per me se si ama e si è appagati dal compagno e dalla vita che stiamo vivendo viene naturale non tradire. magari la vedi anche la bella ragazza che ti passa accanto ma tu sei soddisfatto con quello che hai.
> quando si tradisce è perchè....mia opinione...ci manca qualcosa, qualsiasi cosa. può mancare l'amore verso il compagno, possiamo sentirci trascurati dal compagno, possiamo essere insoddisfatti della piega che ha preso la vita, potrebbe essere un bisogno di adrenalina, di sentirsi giovani con un mare di emozioni che si pensavano sopite...e altri 1000 motivi. ognuno in fondo al suo cuore sa perfettamente qual è stata la molla che un giorno lo ha fatto guardare attorno.
> per quanto riguarda il tradimento o meglio la definisco la storia extra coniugale, come tutte le storie inizia perchè i due in un qual modo si piacciono e sono attratti e ci si dice guarda sarà una botta di felicità nella mia vita grigio topo. a volte succede che quella botta viene ripetuta non 1 ma 100naia di volte e ad un certo punto escono ii sentimenti. smetti di vederti con l'altro solo per fare sesso...ti vedi per un caffè, un cinema, lo shopping, solo 10 minuti magari e lì continui a ripeterti come mantra non è nulla di più che una persona con cui sto bene...ma nel profondo del cuore ognuno di noi sa.
> molti dicono che nonostante il tradimento amino il loro coniuge...su questo io penso che il loro coniuge, quella persona che gli cammina accanto da anni, sia ormai il loro compagno di vita e mai penserebbero di cambiarlo. e qui si apre un bivio: l'amore per il compagno di vita, l'amore per l'amante...sono due amori ma con radici diverse e quindi beh sì forse scomponendo così questo sentimento si possono amare due persone.
> ...



miaoooo..grazie faccio appositamente due fusa....hai scritto il mio ritratto,ma non e'possbile amare due persone.Dell'amante che vedi ogni 10gg per 2 ore...no Stella..di quello che 2 volte alla settimana un giorno intero si.
Io amo solo mia moglie le altre sono il nulla..giochetti per dirmi davanti allo specchio..come sei bravo Lothar.
Cresce l'autostima e anche l'immodestia...sono riuscito dove tanti pagherebbero per arrivare.


----------



## The Cheater (28 Marzo 2012)

tesla ha detto:


> speriamo allora che si dia da fare :up: perchè stare con uno che mentre le fa gli auguri di compleanno, pensa ad un altra è davvero una schifezza di vita, che sicuramente non merita


quando l'ho conosciuta era fidanzatissima...e quando trombavamo le dicevo "quel paranoico del tuo fidanzato ti fa divertire così???"

ora lei ogni tanto si vendica e mi dice "quella sciacquetta era in grado di fare questo???"

mi pizzica e ci divertiamo...siamo molto più complici di quanto tu potrai mai sognare...

quella volta l'anno che stai col tuo uomo cosa gli dici? "cucciolotto ti amo???" chissà la goduria...


----------



## The Cheater (28 Marzo 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Azzo pure difensore paladino ora!
> Ma si troppa gente spreca il suo tempo a soffrire! ma finiamolaaa suu suu ma siamo uomini caporali o che cosa?
> 
> Sveglia gente!! sveglia *il fedigrafo* va cacciato di casa all'istante!! quando lo cacciate via però ricordatevi che porello s'è fatto solo na trombata colpa solo del testosterone!! *mica perchè magari questo stava male in famiglia oppure chissà quali problemi aveva*! naaaaa agisce solo d'ormone, ma mo me domando e dico se agisce solo d'ormone perchè sta sofferenza! uff io non ci sto a capì nulla passo e chiudo.


il fedigrafo cosa sarebbe??? uno strumento moderno di scrittura veloce? :mrgreen:

quindi secondo te uno sta male e va a trombare con un'altra...ok...

io se sto male in famiglia "rompo la famiglia"...se mi dici che in determinate difficoltà si è più vulnerabili allora ti do ragione, e io non ho mai nascosto di aver vissuto (all'epoca e tutt'ora) un periodo difficile nella coppia...

ma questo non da nessuna conferma al fatto che per tradire si debba essere necessariamente non più innamorati

tu mi vorresti dire che non conosci una sola persona che abbia trombato con un'altra ma che continui ad amare la propria moglie??? ce ne sono caro claudio...eccome...


----------



## stellina (28 Marzo 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> miaoooo..grazie faccio appositamente due fusa....hai scritto il mio ritratto,ma non e'possbile amare due persone.Dell'amante che vedi ogni 10gg per 2 ore...no Stella..di quello che 2 volte alla settimana un giorno intero si.
> Io amo solo mia moglie le altre sono il nulla..giochetti per dirmi davanti allo specchio..come sei bravo Lothar.
> Cresce l'autostima e anche l'immodestia...sono riuscito dove tanti pagherebbero per arrivare.


 miaoooooooooooooooo!!! ma allora sei un gattone eh???!!!


----------



## lothar57 (28 Marzo 2012)

stellina ha detto:


> miaoooooooooooooooo!!! ma allora sei un gattone eh???!!!


con le donne si'..quando le voglio conquistare....dopo miagolo moltooo meno..ahahahh


----------



## Eliade (28 Marzo 2012)

The Cheater ha detto:


> quando l'ho conosciuta era fidanzatissima...e quando trombavamo le dicevo "quel paranoico del tuo fidanzato ti fa divertire così???"
> 
> ora lei ogni tanto si vendica e mi dice "quella sciacquetta era in grado di fare questo???"
> 
> ...


Infatti non ci sta....:rotfl:

Brutto modo di definire i fidanzati altrui, di pessimo gusto per me...:unhappy:


----------



## Eliade (28 Marzo 2012)

The Cheater ha detto:


> quel "in qualche caso" è fondamentale gioia
> 
> mi riferisco a coloro che "vorrebbero" fare lezioni di moralità sul concetto di fedeltà...ma che poi se si parla di sesso ti rispondono "ahh il vero amore, ahh non c'è solo il sesso, ahh io semmai faccio l'amore non è sesso"
> 
> *chi mi viene a dire "io da 20anni mi trombo mia moglie felicemente e non l'ho mai tradita" ha tutto il mio rispetto e ammirazione, e sono bene felice di ascoltare i suoi giudizi*


Aspetta che ti legga niko! :rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## The Cheater (28 Marzo 2012)

Eliade ha detto:


> Infatti non ci sta....:rotfl:
> 
> Brutto modo di definire i fidanzati altrui, di pessimo gusto per me...:unhappy:


infatti non ci sta cosa?? con il suo uomo???

i fidanzati altrui...io dico sempre quello che penso...era ed è un depresso sto tipo...dopo anni anche lei mi diede ragione e si rese conto che aveva vissuto in una sorta di sfera di vetro...

...lei comunque ha disprezzato abbondantemente le mie ex fidanzate


----------



## Eliade (28 Marzo 2012)

The Cheater ha detto:


> *infatti non ci sta cosa?? con il suo uomo???*
> 
> i fidanzati altrui...io dico sempre quello che penso...era ed è un depresso sto tipo...dopo anni anche lei mi diede ragione e si rese conto che aveva vissuto in una sorta di sfera di vetro...
> 
> ...lei comunque ha disprezzato abbondantemente le mie ex fidanzate


Semmai la sua donna...:up:

Per il resto questioni di opinioni, o di gusti...


----------



## The Cheater (28 Marzo 2012)

Eliade ha detto:


> Semmai la sua donna...:up:
> 
> Per il resto questioni di opinioni, o di gusti...


tesla è un uomo? o è una gay??? tanto per sapere...

opinioni, yes...è bello che ce ne siano di diverse :up:


----------



## Eliade (28 Marzo 2012)

The Cheater ha detto:


> tesla è un uomo? o è una gay??? tanto per sapere...


E' una Donna (simpaticissima per come la leggo qui :up: ).


----------



## Tebe (28 Marzo 2012)

Eliade ha detto:


> Aspetta che ti legga niko! :rotfl::rotfl:


Infatti!!!


----------



## Eliade (28 Marzo 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Infatti!!!


:rotfl::rotfl:
Ha messo un piede nella fossa da solo!
Dopo deve solo sedersi e leggere i giudizi, semmai ce ne saranno...:rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## The Cheater (28 Marzo 2012)

Eliade ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl:
> Ha messo un piede nella fossa da solo!
> Dopo deve solo sedersi e leggere i giudizi, semmai ce ne saranno...:rotfl::rotfl:


dovrei temere i giudizi di codesto niko???

mmmmmm...e chi o che sarà mai???

...spero di riuscire a prendere sonno stanotte...la vedo dura :sonar:


----------



## Tebe (28 Marzo 2012)

Eliade ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl:
> Ha messo un piede nella fossa da solo!
> Dopo deve solo sedersi e leggere i giudizi, semmai ce ne saranno...:rotfl::rotfl:


Ho paura per lui....( che stronze)


----------



## Niko74 (28 Marzo 2012)

Eliade ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl:
> Ha messo un piede nella fossa da solo!
> Dopo deve solo sedersi e leggere i giudizi, semmai ce ne saranno...:rotfl::rotfl:


Ma no dai 
lui ha detto che ha rispetto e ammirazione per quelli come me no? 
Poi sta di fatto che raramente accetta i miei "giudizi" (che per me sono solo pareri personali e non cose negative come molti intendono).
Oltretutto quella frase è decisamente incoerente con quello che scrive di solito...ma...si sa...io sono troppo pignolo :mrgreen:


----------



## Niko74 (28 Marzo 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Ho paura per lui....( che stronze)


Esagerata :mrgreen:


----------



## Tebe (28 Marzo 2012)

Niko74 ha detto:


> Ma no dai
> lui ha detto che ha rispetto e ammirazione per quelli come me no?
> Poi sta di fatto che raramente accetta i miei "giudizi" (che per me sono solo pareri personali e non cose negative come molti intendono).
> Oltretutto quella frase è decisamente incoerente con quello che scrive di solito...ma...si sa...io sono troppo pignolo :mrgreen:


Che paura...sembra sia andata bene.....ciao Niko!


----------



## The Cheater (28 Marzo 2012)

Niko74 ha detto:


> Ma no dai
> lui ha detto che ha rispetto e ammirazione per quelli come me no?
> Poi sta di fatto che raramente accetta i miei "giudizi" (che per me sono solo pareri personali e non cose negative come molti intendono).
> Oltretutto quella frase è decisamente incoerente con quello che scrive di solito...ma...si sa...io sono troppo pignolo :mrgreen:


ahhh ecco niko...piacere :up:

"quelli come te" sarebbero i fedeli, giusto??? certo che vi ammiro, in quanto razza in estinzione sopratutto 

io mica vado fiero di aver tradito...mi prendo l'attenuante di aver provato sentimenti per quest'altra persona ma sono anche cosciente di aver sbagliato...ma poi ho anche chiuso, e se mi rimane qualcosa in testa e nel cuore mi sembra vigliacco da parte di altri giudicarmi negativamente...

e comunque non ci trovo incoerenza nell'apprezzare la fedeltà anche se non la si è rispettata...per dimostrarmi coerente cosa dovrei dire "voi fedeli siete tutti cretini"??? :up:


----------



## Tebe (28 Marzo 2012)

Niko74 ha detto:


> Esagerata :mrgreen:


....hemmm.....io mi traumatizzo facile lo sai....


----------



## Niko74 (28 Marzo 2012)

The Cheater ha detto:


> ahhh ecco niko...piacere :up:
> 
> "quelli come te" sarebbero i fedeli, giusto??? certo che vi ammiro, in quanto razza in estinzione sopratutto
> 
> ...


L'incoerenza non era mica in quello che la intendevo ma nel fatto che non sei mai stato "ad ascoltare felice i miei giudizi" come invece hai scritto :mrgreen:


----------



## The Cheater (28 Marzo 2012)

Niko74 ha detto:


> L'incoerenza non era mica in quello che la intendevo ma nel fatto che non sei mai stato "ad ascoltare felice i miei giudizi" come invece hai scritto :mrgreen:


Da adesso ci starò attento...

...non ricordo, giuro


----------



## Eliade (28 Marzo 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> ....hemmm.....io mi traumatizzo facile lo sai....


Ma va laaaaa:carneval:



Niko74 ha detto:


> Ma no dai
> lui ha detto che ha rispetto e ammirazione per quelli come me no?
> Poi sta di fatto che raramente accetta i miei "giudizi" (che per me sono solo pareri personali e non cose negative come molti intendono).
> Oltretutto quella frase è decisamente incoerente con quello che scrive di solito...ma...si sa...io sono troppo pignolo :mrgreen:


Ciao niko!!!!:nuke:


----------



## Eliade (28 Marzo 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Ho paura per lui....( che stronze)


Solo un pochino...:carneval:


----------



## Niko74 (28 Marzo 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> ....hemmm.....io mi traumatizzo facile lo sai....


Ma no dai....io mica mi arrabbio ne mi traumatizzo più di tanto...solo che mi piace mettere i puntini sulle "i" quando leggo certe affermazioni.
Oggi ne ho letta una tua sulla tua concezione di fedeltà inesistente e mi era venuto voglia di scrivere :diavoletto:....però hai fatto le giuste puntualizzazioni e poi la mia idea la conosci già


----------



## Tebe (28 Marzo 2012)

Niko74 ha detto:


> Ma no dai....io mica mi arrabbio ne mi traumatizzo più di tanto...solo che mi piace mettere i puntini sulle "i" quando leggo certe affermazioni.
> Oggi ne ho letta una tua sulla tua concezione di fedeltà inesistente e mi era venuto voglia di scrivere :diavoletto:....però hai fatto le giuste puntualizzazioni e poi la mia idea la conosci già



Non ci crederai ma ho puntualizzato perchè mi era venuta in mente proprio la discussione che ebbi con te.:mrgreen:


----------



## Niko74 (28 Marzo 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Non ci crederai ma ho puntualizzato perchè mi era venuta in mente proprio la discussione che ebbi con te.:mrgreen:


:sorriso:


----------



## tradito77 (29 Marzo 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> sul neretto non sono d'accordo...anche se hai aggiunto "in qualche caso"...io credo che chi non tradisce non considera il sesso un dettaglio trascurabile ma lo consideri un "dettaglio" esclusivo della coppia....una cosa da non condividere con nessun altro...


Un quotone a Simy da parte mia! 
The Cheater sembra che cerchi giustificazioni per sminuire il tuo tradimento e pare che tu sia ben conscio della caXXata che hai fatto e non riesca a darti pace. Questo ti fa onore, ma anche tu, come molti di noi "traditi", ti porterai questo malessere nella tomba. Certi errori si pagano cari.


----------



## Ultimo (29 Marzo 2012)

The Cheater ha detto:


> il fedigrafo cosa sarebbe??? uno strumento moderno di scrittura veloce? :mrgreen:
> 
> quindi secondo te uno sta male e va a trombare con un'altra...ok...
> 
> ...


Tu stai male in famiglia, e lo hai anche scritto dicendo che hai la testa all'amante. E mi sa che non hai rotto la famiglia no? 

Io dico che i traditori sono una gran massa di bugiardi, perchè non hanno le palle di mostrare il loro vero volto. ( non vale per tutti ma per la maggiore è così e pensavo a farfalla scrivendo ciò, perchè ci vogliono due palle per tenersi tutto dentro e cercare di dare felicità al coniuge senza che questo ne sappia nulla, e ci vogliono due palle per accollarsi una certa maturità che solo farfalla sta avendo visto che deve essere solo lei a cercare di cambiare certi meccanismi da sola senza che il marito sappia nulla e vive tranquillo o quasi) 
Ecco questo è il traditore, si tromba moglie ed amante, e nel mentre dice amo la moglie amo l'amante! ma che abbia il coraggio di mostrarsi per quello che è veramente dai!! Madonna quanto siamo bravi a prenderci in giro da soli!


----------



## Chiara Matraini (29 Marzo 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> *Tu stai male in famiglia*, e lo hai anche scritto dicendo che hai la testa all'amante. E mi sa che non hai rotto la famiglia no?
> 
> Io dico che i traditori sono una gran massa di bugiardi, perchè non hanno le palle di mostrare il loro vero volto. ( non vale per tutti ma per la maggiore è così e pensavo a farfalla scrivendo ciò, perchè ci vogliono due palle per tenersi tutto dentro e *cercare di dare felicità al coniuge* senza che questo ne sappia nulla, e ci vogliono due palle per accollarsi una certa maturità che solo farfalla sta avendo visto che deve essere solo lei a cercare di cambiare certi meccanismi da sola senza che il marito sappia nulla e vive tranquillo o quasi)
> Ecco questo è il traditore, si tromba moglie ed amante, e nel mentre dice amo la moglie amo l'amante! ma che abbia il coraggio di mostrarsi per quello che è veramente dai!! Madonna quanto siamo bravi a prenderci in giro da soli!



senti....

vedi di parlare un pò per te
tu non sai veramente un cazzo della vita dei traditori che sono qua dentro

a mio marito  io non faccio mancare nulla!   NULLA! 
cheat non ha nai detto che sta male in famiglia, casomai ha affermato il contrario

​


----------



## Skizzofern (29 Marzo 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> senti....
> 
> vedi di parlare un pò per te
> tu non sai veramente un cazzo della vita dei traditori che sono qua dentro
> ...


Tranne dirgli che lo tradisci.
Ma se veramente trovi che non ci sia nulla da rimproverarti perchè non glielo dici?


----------



## Ultimo (29 Marzo 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> senti....
> 
> vedi di parlare un pò per te
> tu non sai veramente un cazzo della vita dei traditori che sono qua dentro
> ...


Tesoro io parlo per me. 
Se tu a tuo marito non fai mancare nulla, buon per te e per tuo marito, non vedo perchè te la pigli tanto.
The, ha invece espresso in diversi thread che sta con la moglie ma che ha in testa l'amante. Quindi vedi un po di rileggerti quello che ho scritto nella giusta maniera.

Ha un'altra cosa, sarebbe stato bello che tu avessi scritto così: io credo di non far mancare NULLA a mio marito, perchè nella maniera in cui lo hai scritto pecchi di presunzione.


----------



## Ultimo (29 Marzo 2012)

Skizzofern ha detto:


> Tranne dirgli che lo tradisci.
> Ma se veramente trovi che non ci sia nulla da rimproverarti perchè non glielo dici?


:up: gli ho già risposto io


----------



## Chiara Matraini (29 Marzo 2012)

e sì, stavolta mi sento chiamata in causa

perchè tu vorresti che la vita della gente come me fosse un cumulo di macerie e di infelicità
che chi ha tradito o tradisce il coniuge venisse smascherato, svergognato e possibilmente esposto alla pubblica gogna

in realtà l'infelicità e il livore che leggo in questo forum escono soltanto dai post di persone tradite 

ad esempio tu:
ogni tre per due apri un 3d sul tuo stato d'animo colmo di infelicitàamarezzamaquandomaitorneròavederelaluce

io capisco il diritto di essere incazzati col mondo per aver subito un tradimento
ma questo sottile malevolo e continuo rito woo doo che riproponi ogni santa mattina mi sta proprio sulle scatole


----------



## Chiara Matraini (29 Marzo 2012)

Skizzofern ha detto:


> Tranne dirgli che lo tradisci.
> Ma se veramente trovi che non ci sia nulla da rimproverarti *perchè non glielo dici?*



Perchè sarebbe di cattivo gusto

Magari lui se lo immagina, che dici?

Ma se non mi chiede conto di niente e si dimostra felice di vivere con me, felice di quello che condividiamo 
perchè mai dovrei andare a raccontargli cose che non gli interessano?


----------



## Ultimo (29 Marzo 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> e sì, stavolta mi sento chiamata in causa
> 
> perchè tu vorresti che la vita della gente come me fosse un cumulo di macerie e di infelicità
> che chi ha tradito o tradisce il coniuge venisse smascherato, svergognato e possibilmente esposto alla pubblica gogna
> ...


Uh mamma! e dire che io sono felice, azzo mentre invece sembra sia infelice.
Ma può essere che questa mia maniera di scrivere invece non sia data da cazzate che leggo? tipo la tua? 
Ti faccio un esempio? prima scrivi una cosa giusto? io ti rispondo giusto?.
Bene non sai più che cazzo scrivere e te ne esci cin questa stronzata. Brava .
Se apro dei thread c'è un motivo, sai alcune volte delle persone mi vengono in pvt, io prendo spunto ed apro un thread.
Quindi ti ribadisco che sono felicissimo, e ti chiedo scusa se percepisco dolore nel forum ed apro thread.


----------



## free (29 Marzo 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Perchè sarebbe di cattivo gusto
> 
> Magari lui se lo immagina, che dici?
> 
> ...



scusa ma non ti pare contraddittorio che una persona possa immaginare di essere tradita ed al contempo dimostrarsi felice in quanto non interessata?


----------



## Chiara Matraini (29 Marzo 2012)

e tanto per chiuderla tornando in tema

sì, tradisco perchè mi piace molto trombare
come a tutti, del resto

trombare con uomini diversi, che non trombano meglio o peggio di mio marito
che non sono più belli o più interessanti
che sono semplicemente....altri uomini


----------



## Ultimo (29 Marzo 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Perchè sarebbe di cattivo gusto
> 
> Magari lui se lo immagina, che dici?
> 
> ...


Risponditi da sola.
Magari mentre ti rispondi leggi le storie di Diletta Ferita ed anche la mia


----------



## Chiara Matraini (29 Marzo 2012)

free ha detto:


> scusa ma non ti pare contraddittorio che una persona possa immaginare di essere tradita ed al contempo dimostrarsi felice in quanto non interessata?


non lo so....chiedi a lui


----------



## Skizzofern (29 Marzo 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> e sì, stavolta mi sento chiamata in causa
> 
> perchè tu vorresti che la vita della gente come me fosse un cumulo di macerie e di infelicità
> che chi ha tradito o tradisce il coniuge venisse smascherato, svergognato e possibilmente esposto alla pubblica gogna
> ...


Ti rispondo anch'io perchè mi sento anch'io chiamato in causa avendoti risposto.
Sono come sono nella vita: odio ambiguità, scorciatoie , compromessi inutili e disonestà.
Considero il tradimento una cosa disonesta anche se non sono nessuno per giudicare chi decide di esserlo.Posso solo decidere cosa voglio essere io.
Tuttavia l'essere umano sbaglia e ci sta. Quello che  leggo spesso io qua dentro invece da parte dei traditori  è una sorta di arrogante autocompiacimento inzaccherato da residui di rimorsi di coscienza, un'autoassoluzione che mi disturba perchè spesso letta dopo   la sofferenza vera, tangibile che  postano molti traditi.
Insomma, spesso i traditori mi convingono, mi sembrano più onesti e veri dei traditori.


----------



## Ultimo (29 Marzo 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> non lo so....chiedi a lui


Sei contraddittoria, ho letto un NULLA gigante ed in neretto prima.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (29 Marzo 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Uh mamma! e dire che io sono felice, azzo mentre invece sembra sia infelice.
> Ma può essere che questa mia maniera di scrivere invece non sia data da cazzate che leggo? tipo la tua?
> Ti faccio un esempio? prima scrivi una cosa giusto? io ti rispondo giusto?.
> Bene non sai più che cazzo scrivere e te ne esci cin questa stronzata. Brava .
> ...



concentrati

ce la puoi fare

chiara matraini non scrive cazzate





ti vengono in ptv?  
ussignur


----------



## Chiara Matraini (29 Marzo 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Sei contraddittoria, ho letto un NULLA gigante ed in neretto prima.



nulla di quello che lui desidera da me


----------



## Ultimo (29 Marzo 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> concentrati
> 
> ce la puoi fare
> 
> ...


Già in pvt, se non ci credi cavoli tuoi ne 

Chiara scrive cazzate, e si legge in queste ultime pagine dove si contraddice, solo che per difendersi,e  non capisco da cosa ti devi difendere ti contraddici.


----------



## Skizzofern (29 Marzo 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> *Perchè sarebbe di cattivo gusto
> *
> Magari lui se lo immagina, che dici?
> 
> ...




Cioè, fammi capire. Trombarti altri uomini è chic e dirlo sarebbe cattivo gusto??
Quello che dici dopo, per me,  è un compromesso: non chiedo perchè non voglio sapere-
Va bene se va bene a voi, per carità! ma non puoi pretendere che valga per tutti.


----------



## lothar57 (29 Marzo 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> senti....
> 
> vedi di parlare un pò per te
> tu non sai veramente un cazzo della vita dei traditori che sono qua dentro
> ...


Ciao Chiara e un po'che non ci becchiamo..tutto ok???NOn te la prendere sono invorniti che non sanno niente della vita,,ci credono creature infernali..ma siamo persone come tutte.Anch'io a mia moglie non faccio mancare niente,come ho fatto stanotte neanche ''quello'',se ha bisogno corro..adoro la mia famiglia.Ma cio'non toglie che lunedi'mattina fossi con A.e venerdi'pom saro'con C...e sabato e domenica via con mia moglie. ..ahahhahah..ma godiamoci la vita..che gia'ci sono monticasinibersanialfano..a renderla brutta...

Ahhhh Chiara noi siamo un'altra cosa....non sanno cosa perdono....


----------



## Ultimo (29 Marzo 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> nulla di quello che lui desidera da me


Quel nulla nel contesto della frase era un certezza  rileggiti su su vatti a rileggere. 

Dopo per risposta a free ( mi sembra free) hai scritto domandalo a lui, ma perchè ti metti sulla difensiva Chiara?


----------



## free (29 Marzo 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> e tanto per chiuderla tornando in tema
> 
> sì, tradisco perchè mi piace molto trombare
> come a tutti, del resto
> ...



su questo hai ragione secondo me, ragionissima

mi domando solo se non ti scoccia che proprio l'uomo che hai sposato sia, come dire, sostanzialmente "equiparato" agli altri uomini, nè più nè meno
se ho ben inteso


----------



## Skizzofern (29 Marzo 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Ciao Chiara e un po'che non ci becchiamo..tutto ok???NOn te la prendere sono invorniti che *non sanno niente della vita,*,ci credono creature infernali..ma siamo persone come tutte.Anch'io a mia moglie non faccio mancare niente,come ho fatto stanotte neanche ''quello'',se ha bisogno corro..adoro la mia famiglia.Ma cio'non toglie che lunedi'mattina ero con  A.e venerdi'pom saro'con C...e sabato e domenica via con mia moglie.Volerete dire una preghiera per il peccatore Lothar...ahahhahah..ma godetevi la vita..che gia'ci sono monticasinibersanialfano..a renderla brutta...
> 
> Ahhhh Chiara noi siamo un'altra cosa....


Tutte le altre cazzate te le concedo ma questa mi fa girare i coglioni.
E sono  queste affermazioni che confermano quanto penso dei traditori.


----------



## Ultimo (29 Marzo 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Ciao Chiara e un po'che non ci becchiamo..tutto ok???NOn te la prendere sono invorniti che non sanno niente della vita,,ci credono creature infernali..ma siamo persone come tutte.Anch'io a mia moglie non faccio mancare niente,come ho fatto stanotte neanche ''quello'',se ha bisogno corro..adoro la mia famiglia.Ma cio'non toglie che lunedi'mattina ero con  A.e venerdi'pom saro'con C...e sabato e domenica via con mia moglie.Volerete dire una preghiera per il peccatore Lothar...ahahhahah..ma godetevi la vita..che gia'ci sono monticasinibersanialfano..a renderla brutta...
> 
> Ahhhh Chiara noi siamo un'altra cosa....


Lothar ma non riesci a capire che qua esprimiamo una opinione? se tu stai bene per come stai, secondo te a me viene qualcosa in meno? no giusto? quindi se discutiamo lo facciamo solo per confrontarci. 

Se poi qualcuno/a vuole prendersi in giro dicendo menzogne o dicendo che qualcuno mente( tipo Chiara a me, dove mi ha detto che in pvt da me non vengono e che mi sto inventando tutto) mo dice che non ha scritto questo. ma che voleva intendere altro.


----------



## lothar57 (29 Marzo 2012)

Skizzofern ha detto:


> Tutte le altre cazzate te le concedo ma questa mi fa girare i coglioni.
> E sono queste affermazioni che confermano quanto penso dei traditori.


chisse ne frega..non sai quante di queste situazioni ci siano..lunedi'mattina sono stato 5 min in auto ad aspettare A..sono bastati perche'altra coppia clandestina arrivasse.parcheggiasse una dell 2 auto e via...
il mondo e'questo sveglia...poi io posso,alla mia eta'i treni si prendono quando passano..non domani..


----------



## exStermy (29 Marzo 2012)

free ha detto:


> scusa ma non ti pare contraddittorio che una persona possa immaginare di essere tradita ed al contempo dimostrarsi felice in quanto non interessata?


eh ma qua con certi traditori, si scalano vette di logica ancora inesplorate...

ahahahahahah


----------



## Ultimo (29 Marzo 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> eh ma qua con certi traditori, si scalano vette di logica ancora inesplorate...
> 
> ahahahahahah


Avoglia!!! qua si scalano montagne dove la puzza regna sovrana.


----------



## Kid (29 Marzo 2012)

The Cheater ha detto:


> se tradisci non ami...chi ama davvero non tradisce...chi ama non ha occhi che per lei...
> ...ahhhhhh quante stronxate!!!
> 
> il concetto è molto più semplice: chi tradisce voleva semplicemente farsi una bella trombata extra...poi non sappiamo cosa può succedere...ci si può innamorare, stancare, perdere sentimenti per moglie/marito...pentirsi e tornare indietro, capire di amare l'altra persona...TUTTO PUO' SUCCEDERE ma tutto nasce dal semplice, banale, inutile, volgare, animalesco desiderio di farsi una trombata!!!
> ...


Tutti questi problemi, dubbi, perplessità, domande esistenziali sul tradimento... quando la soluzione più ovvia sarebbe quella di non sposarsi o non impegnarsi in storie "serie". Così facile.... ma è così egoista oggi l'uomo, che pretende la serenità del rapporto fisso e la sbornia della scappatella.

E' il mio motto ultimamente: che mondo di emme!


----------



## Ultimo (29 Marzo 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> chisse ne frega..non sai quante di queste situazioni ci siano..lunedi'mattina sono stato 5 min in auto ad aspettare A..sono bastati perche'altra coppia clandestina arrivasse.parcheggiasse una dell 2 auto e via...
> il mondo e'questo sveglia...poi io posso,alla mia eta'i treni si prendono quando passano..non domani..



Questo è il tuo mondo. Stop. 
Se tu te lo vivi così è solo il tuo, poi se accade qualcosa e questo mondo crolla prenditi le tue responsabilità e ricordati di quello che qua scrivi.

Mo se tocca auaahahahahahah 
At salut


----------



## Chiara Matraini (29 Marzo 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Lothar ma non riesci a capire che qua esprimiamo una opinione? se tu stai bene per come stai, secondo te a me viene qualcosa in meno? no giusto? quindi se discutiamo lo facciamo solo per confrontarci.
> 
> Se poi qualcuno/a vuole prendersi in giro dicendo menzogne o dicendo che qualcuno mente( *tipo Chiara a me, dove mi ha detto che in pvt da me non vengono e che mi sto inventando tutt*o) mo dice che non ha scritto questo. ma che voleva intendere altro.



dov'è che avrei scritto questo?

la mia era una battuta....vedi quanto sei tontolone?

vengono per me ha un altro significato


----------



## Skizzofern (29 Marzo 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> *chisse ne frega.*.non sai quante di queste situazioni ci siano..lunedi'mattina sono stato 5 min in auto ad aspettare A..sono bastati perche'altra coppia clandestina arrivasse.parcheggiasse una dell 2 auto e via...
> il mondo e'questo sveglia...poi io posso,alla mia eta'i treni si prendono quando passano..non domani..


Bastava questo


----------



## Chiara Matraini (29 Marzo 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Ciao Chiara e un po'che non ci becchiamo..tutto ok???NOn te la prendere sono invorniti che non sanno niente della vita,,ci credono creature infernali..*ma siamo persone come tutte*.Anch'io a mia moglie non faccio mancare niente,come ho fatto stanotte neanche ''quello'',se ha bisogno corro..adoro la mia famiglia.Ma cio'non toglie che lunedi'mattina fossi con A.e venerdi'pom saro'con C...e sabato e domenica via con mia moglie. ..ahahhahah..*ma godiamoci la vita*..che gia'ci sono monticasinibersanialfano..a renderla brutta...
> 
> Ahhhh Chiara noi siamo un'altra cosa....non sanno cosa perdono....



Ciao Lothar!

Come sta il bolide? La mia baby scalpita, sente la primavera....l'altro giorno in autostrada mi sono dovuta contenere:smile:

certo che siamo persone come tutte 
ognuno ha il suo modo di godersi la vita

il mio e il tuo sono in effetti abbastanza simili


----------



## Chiara Matraini (29 Marzo 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Quel nulla nel contesto della frase era un certezza  rileggiti su su vatti a rileggere.
> 
> Dopo per risposta a free ( mi sembra free) hai scritto domandalo a lui, ma perchè ti metti sulla difensiva Chiara?



niente difensiva
sei tu che la leggi

è una certezza perchè lui me lo conferma....capisci?


----------



## Ultimo (29 Marzo 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> dov'è che avrei scritto questo?
> 
> la mia era una battuta....vedi quanto sei tontolone?
> 
> vengono per me ha un altro significato


Già sono tontolone.
E sono anche roul bova . :up:


----------



## Chiara Matraini (29 Marzo 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Già sono tontolone.
> E sono anche roul bova . :up:



vengono, per me, ha un altro significato....

in effetti mi ero scordata due virgole che circoscrivessero la locuzione incidentale 





comunque raul bova non mi attizza
preferisco i rugbisty


----------



## The Cheater (29 Marzo 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Tu stai male in famiglia, e lo hai anche scritto dicendo che hai la testa all'amante. E mi sa che non hai rotto la famiglia no?
> 
> Io dico che i traditori sono una gran massa di bugiardi, perchè non hanno le palle di mostrare il loro vero volto. ( non vale per tutti ma per la maggiore è così e pensavo a farfalla scrivendo ciò, perchè ci vogliono due palle per tenersi tutto dentro e cercare di dare felicità al coniuge senza che questo ne sappia nulla, e ci vogliono due palle per accollarsi una certa maturità che solo farfalla sta avendo visto che deve essere solo lei a cercare di cambiare certi meccanismi da sola senza che il marito sappia nulla e vive tranquillo o quasi)
> Ecco questo è il traditore, si tromba moglie ed amante, e nel mentre dice amo la moglie amo l'amante! ma che abbia il coraggio di mostrarsi per quello che è veramente dai!! Madonna quanto siamo bravi a prenderci in giro da soli!


ma chi sta male in famiglia? ma che cazzo ne sai cla???

ma che sai di me e dei miei cazzi??? stai andando troppo oltre...

io ho la testa a talmente tante cose, che fanno si che l'americana rappresenti solo una piacevole evasione di giornata...non l'unica, non la più agognata, ma comunque una mia personale evasione...che da 2 mesi non ha più seguito pratico visto che non la sento e non fa più parte della mia vita reale...

...cla...va taistala...


----------



## The Cheater (29 Marzo 2012)

Kid ha detto:


> Tutti questi problemi, dubbi, perplessità, domande esistenziali sul tradimento... quando l*a soluzione più ovvia sarebbe quella di non sposarsi o non impegnarsi in storie "serie"*. Così facile.... ma è così egoista oggi l'uomo, che pretende la serenità del rapporto fisso e la sbornia della scappatella.
> 
> E' il mio motto ultimamente: che mondo di emme!


si, certo...perchè quando uno si sposa pensa "io tromberò a destra e a manca come se nulla fosse"

ma per piacere...


----------



## Kid (29 Marzo 2012)

The Cheater ha detto:


> si, certo...perchè quando uno si sposa pensa "io tromberò a destra e a manca come se nulla fosse"
> 
> ma per piacere...


Certo il discorso era riferito a chi sa di essere un traditore incallito, e cornifica quasi con orgoglio. Non certo alle giovani coppie innamorate che non possono prevedere il futuro.


----------



## The Cheater (29 Marzo 2012)

Kid ha detto:


> Certo il discorso era riferito a chi sa di essere un traditore incallito, e cornifica quasi con orgoglio. Non certo alle giovani coppie innamorate che non possono prevedere il futuro.


ma infatti a fatto compiuto è facile giudicare...io per primo sono rimasto basito dalla storia di quella ragazza che dopo un anno di matrimonio e per giunta in gravidanza abbia in testa di tradire con uno che la stuzzica...

...ma probabilmente il giorno del matrimonio pensava che MAI una cosa del genere sarebbe accaduta...


----------



## Kid (29 Marzo 2012)

The Cheater ha detto:


> ma infatti a fatto compiuto è facile giudicare...io per primo sono rimasto basito dalla storia di quella ragazza che dopo un anno di matrimonio e per giunta in gravidanza abbia in testa di tradire con uno che la stuzzica...
> 
> ...ma probabilmente il giorno del matrimonio pensava che MAI una cosa del genere sarebbe accaduta...


Certo, come tutti, me compreso.


----------



## Skizzofern (29 Marzo 2012)

The Cheater ha detto:


> ma infatti a fatto compiuto è facile giudicare...io per primo sono rimasto basito dalla storia di quella ragazza che dopo un anno di matrimonio e per giunta in gravidanza abbia in testa di tradire con uno che la stuzzica...
> 
> *...ma probabilmente il giorno del matrimonio pensava che MAI una cosa del genere sarebbe accaduta.*..


Proprio perchè come dici i traditori sono tanti e si sa,ancora più riflessione e serietà sarebbe opportuna prima di sposarsi.
Invece spesso ci si butta in un matrimonio come in una qualsiasi relazione, come va va.
E te lo dice uno che si è sposato proprio con la convinzione che sarebbe stata breve, con la piena consapevolezza che stava facendo una cazzata.L'importante è esserne consci


----------



## bastardo dentro (29 Marzo 2012)

Complice la lufthansa - che incredibilmente sciopera - ho letto tutto il thread... molto interessante. punti di vista diversi e opinioni diverse. non sono in grado di ergermi a giudice e dire dove stia la verità. certo i punti di vista sono estremi. come indole sono sicuramente più vicino a chiara e lothar ma non sono in grado di scindere così bene le due cose. loro vivono sereni la dissociazione a differenza di chi, come me, lascia sempre un pezzo di cuore in tutto ciò che fa e il cuore, per definizione, credo sia un "oggetto finito". Farei fatica a pensare a una donna che ha condiviso con me dei bei momenti e non poter prendere una sua telefonata, se avesse bisogno di una mano, a non poterla aiutare concretamente in caso di bisogno, a non poter correre da lei, anche di notte, per darle conforto e perchè no, anche semplice sesso e calore umano, a non poter condividere una sensazione o altro. 

io credo fermamente in ciò che chiara e lothar dicono perchè ciò che cercano "fuori" non differisce poi molto dai miei 20km di corsa dai tre set che faccio con i miei vecchi amici maestri la domenica. ciò che manca, è la possibilità per i rispettivi compagni di "scegliere". tralascio ogni giudizio morale anche perchè il "relativismo culturale" in cui sono cresciuto mi impone di non dare giudizi. c'è poi la categoria dei "traditi" che stigmatizza, ovviamente, i comportamenti dei rispettivi compagni, che a volte (poche?) si mette in discussione e cerca di capire il perchè una persona decide di allontanarsi, in modo onesto o disonesto. restano però i fatti, se si fosse così perfetti le persone continuerebbero a rimanere con noi, anche in termini di fedeltà sostanziale. Non credo nella "cattiveria" di tutti i traditori nella totale insensibilità o altro. Credo più semplicemente che si debbano "compensare" determinate dinamiche. Quanti di noi vivono la propria vita, con un compagno\a e "pensano" effettivamente all'altro? Quante cose diamo per scontate nel rapporto? Quando è stato il nostro ultimo gesto inaspettato ? Molti, come me, vivono aspettando con trepidazione queste cose, questi gesti che, anche nel vortice quotidiano, devono necessariamente arrivare. E quando mancano, costantemente, ci si resta male...

Sicuramente è vero che chi non è stato tradito non può parlare a ragione completamente veduta. io sono stato tradito sessualmente ma lo sono stato ancor di più "emotivamente", in più occasioni. la sensibilità di ognuno di noi vive i piccoli/grandi tradimenti quotidiani in maniera diversa. personalmente, le prese di posizione preconcette, l'assenza di empatia e di condivisione - a volte - possono essere più gravi, io fermamente li giudico tali, dell'aver "calato la mutanda". L'aver tradito e l'essere stato tradito - emotivamente di recente e sessualmente in passato - mi insegna oggi, con gli "anta" che incombono, che la "ricetta" alla fin fine sembra essere molto meno complicata di ciò che si pensi. donarsi in tutto e per tutto non è garanzia di riuscita di un rapporto, non è un _do ut des _è bensì una scelta, quotidiana e difficile, di darsi compiutamente e completamente all'altro. Certo, quanto coraggio ci vuole.... e quanto dolore si prova nel caso in cui il nostro sforzo viene vanificato.... l'amore è un pò come il "volontariato" lo devi dare senza aspettarti mai niente indietro..... mentre oggi vale sempre di più la frase di La Rochefoucauld: "_ci vergogneremmo se gli altri uomini sapessero la reale ragione delle nostre migliori azioni_". Oggi, o forse è sempre stato così, prevale una logica "commerciale" anche nei rapporto In due parole l'amore, quello vero che toglie il fiato, è solo per grandi guerrieri.... e i grandi guerrieri, sono pochi...

bastardo dentro


----------



## The Cheater (29 Marzo 2012)

Skizzofern ha detto:


> Proprio perchè come dici i traditori sono tanti e si sa,ancora più riflessione e serietà sarebbe opportuna prima di sposarsi.
> Invece spesso ci si butta in un matrimonio come in una qualsiasi relazione, come va va.
> E te lo dice uno che si è sposato proprio con la convinzione che sarebbe stata breve, con la piena consapevolezza che stava facendo una cazzata.L'importante è esserne consci


io invece ero felice, eravamo felici e ultra convinti...

poi la vita ti riserva situazioni e difficoltà imprevedibili...


----------



## Simy (29 Marzo 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> vengono, per me, ha un altro significato....
> 
> in effetti mi ero scordata due virgole che circoscrivessero la locuzione incidentale
> 
> ...


:yes:


----------



## The Cheater (29 Marzo 2012)

bastardo dentro ha detto:


> Complice la lufthansa - che incredibilmente sciopera - ho letto tutto il thread... molto interessante. punti di vista diversi e opinioni diverse. non sono in grado di ergermi a giudice e dire dove stia la verità. certo i punti di vista sono estremi. come indole sono sicuramente più vicino a chiara e lothar ma non sono in grado di scindere così bene le due cose. loro vivono sereni la dissociazione a differenza di chi, come me, lascia sempre un pezzo di cuore in tutto ciò che fa e il cuore, per definizione, credo sia un "oggetto finito". *Farei fatica a pensare a una donna che ha condiviso con me dei bei momenti e non poter prendere una sua telefonata, se avesse bisogno di una mano, a non poterla aiutare concretamente in caso di bisogno*, a non poter correre da lei, anche di notte, per darle conforto e perchè no, anche semplice sesso e calore umano, a non poter condividere una sensazione o altro.
> 
> io credo fermamente in ciò che chiara e lothar perchè ciò che cercano "fuori" non differisce poi molto dai miei 20km di corsa dai tre set che faccio con i miei vecchi amici maestri la domenica. ciò che manca,   è la possibilità per i rispettivi compagni di "scegliere". tralascio ogni giudizio morale anche perchè il "relativismo culturale" in cui sono cresciuto mi impone di non dare giudizi. c'è poi la categoria dei "traditi" che stigmatizza, ovviamente i comportamenti dei rispettivi compagni, che a volte (poche?) si mette in discussione e cerca di capire il perchè una persona decide di allontanars, in modo onesto o disonesto. restano però i fatti, se si fosse così perfetti le persone continierebbero a rimanere con noi, anche in termini di fedeltà sostanziale. Non credo nella "cattiveria" di tutti i traditori nella insensibilità o altro. QUanti di noi vivono la propria vita, con un compagno\a e "pensano" effettivamente all'altro? Quante cose diamo per scontate nel rapporto? Quando è stato il nostro ultimo gesto inaspettato ? Molti, come me, vivono aspettando con trepidazione queste cose, questi gesti che, anche nel vortice quotidiano, devono necessariamente arrivare.
> 
> ...


complimenti, bellissimo post

sul primo grassetto: è la cosa che più mi manca dell'americana...non poterle/volerle dire per l'ennesima volta "fai la tua vita, io faccio la mia, ma sappi che io ci sarò sempre"

sul secondo grassetto: assolutamente vero, e vale esattamente allo stesso modo per chi non ha mai tradito...


----------



## Kid (29 Marzo 2012)

bastardo dentro ha detto:


> Complice la lufthansa - che incredibilmente sciopera - ho letto tutto il thread... molto interessante. punti di vista diversi e opinioni diverse. non sono in grado di ergermi a giudice e dire dove stia la verità. certo i punti di vista sono estremi. come indole sono sicuramente più vicino a chiara e lothar ma non sono in grado di scindere così bene le due cose. loro vivono sereni la dissociazione a differenza di chi, come me, lascia sempre un pezzo di cuore in tutto ciò che fa e il cuore, per definizione, credo sia un "oggetto finito". Farei fatica a pensare a una donna che ha condiviso con me dei bei momenti e non poter prendere una sua telefonata, se avesse bisogno di una mano, a non poterla aiutare concretamente in caso di bisogno, a non poter correre da lei, anche di notte, per darle conforto e perchè no, anche semplice sesso e calore umano, a non poter condividere una sensazione o altro.
> 
> io credo fermamente in ciò che chiara e lothar perchè ciò che cercano "fuori" non differisce poi molto dai miei 20km di corsa dai tre set che faccio con i miei vecchi amici maestri la domenica. ciò che manca,   è la possibilità per i rispettivi compagni di "scegliere". tralascio ogni giudizio morale anche perchè il "relativismo culturale" in cui sono cresciuto mi impone di non dare giudizi. c'è poi la categoria dei "traditi" che stigmatizza, ovviamente i comportamenti dei rispettivi compagni, che a volte (poche?) si mette in discussione e cerca di capire il perchè una persona decide di allontanars, in modo onesto o disonesto. restano però i fatti, se si fosse così perfetti le persone continierebbero a rimanere con noi, anche in termini di fedeltà sostanziale. Non credo nella "cattiveria" di tutti i traditori nella insensibilità o altro. QUanti di noi vivono la propria vita, con un compagno\a e "pensano" effettivamente all'altro? Quante cose diamo per scontate nel rapporto? Quando è stato il nostro ultimo gesto inaspettato ? Molti, come me, vivono aspettando con trepidazione queste cose, questi gesti che, anche nel vortice quotidiano, devono necessariamente arrivare.
> 
> ...


Bel post, davvero.

Dissento solo sulle ultime parole: secondo me l'amore tra uomo e donna è una balla colossale. Non lo dico da deluso, ma da persona lucida e osservatrice. Non esiste amore se non tra legami di sangue (ergo: i figli).

E' una bella balla che ci siamo raccontati a lungo per infarcire di romanticismo qualcosa che è fondamentalmente legato alla chimica e che per di più viene logorato dal tempo.


----------



## The Cheater (29 Marzo 2012)

Kid ha detto:


> Bel post, davvero.
> 
> Dissento solo sulle ultime parole: secondo me l'amore tra uomo e donna è una balla colossale. Non lo dico da deluso, ma da persona lucida e osservatrice. Non esiste amore se non tra legami di sangue (ergo: i figli).
> 
> E' una bella balla che ci siamo raccontati a lungo per infarcire di romanticismo qualcosa che è fondamentalmente legato alla chimica e che per di più viene logorato dal tempo.


interessantissimo questo punto di vista

mi viene però da dire:
se è vero che la gente riesce ad amare un figlio adottivo esattamente come se fosse sangue del proprio sangue, allora anche un'altra persona che sia marito/moglie amante può essere amata profondamente...

comunque sono d'accordo...è tutto legato alla chimica...quando questa si allontana, anche temporaneamente, cambia il sentimento...

poi c'è anche gente che chiama amore una "buona conversazione condita da tenerezze e stronzate varie"...


----------



## Kid (29 Marzo 2012)

The Cheater ha detto:


> interessantissimo questo punto di vista
> 
> mi viene però da dire:
> se è vero che la gente riesce ad amare un figlio adottivo esattamente come se fosse sangue del proprio sangue, allora anche un'altra persona che sia marito/moglie amante può essere amata profondamente...
> ...


Io dubito fortemente che un figlio adottivo possa ricreare lo stesso legame di un figlio "legittimo". Ma probabilmente mi sbaglio.


----------



## lothar57 (29 Marzo 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Ciao Lothar!
> 
> Come sta il bolide? La mia baby scalpita, sente la primavera....l'altro giorno in autostrada mi sono dovuta contenere:smile:
> 
> ...


ciao bella..e'lagioia del benzinaio,pensa la mia amica ha un 4200 e consuma come la mia ..e'proprio fogna..pero'che soddisfazione quando nello spechietto arrivano le Audi & c..subito seminate...avevo fretta e ho gabbato il tutor,mi e'andata bene,niente multa..ma se mentre lo gabbo mi vede la Stradale..aahahah.ciao patente

e'un bel vivere...non rinuncio a niente sai..bsex a parte...ahahah..gli anni passano amica mia...


----------



## bastardo dentro (29 Marzo 2012)

Kid ha detto:


> Bel post, davvero.
> 
> Dissento solo sulle ultime parole: secondo me l'amore tra uomo e donna è una balla colossale. Non lo dico da deluso, ma da persona lucida e osservatrice. Non esiste amore se non tra legami di sangue (ergo: i figli).
> 
> E' una bella balla che ci siamo raccontati a lungo per infarcire di romanticismo qualcosa che è fondamentalmente legato alla chimica e che per di più viene logorato dal tempo.


no, kid non è una balla, e tu lo sai. e secondo me se guardi tua moglie negli occhi lo capisci bene.... non abbassare lo sguardo e pensa che il futuro del tuo matrimonio, e del tuo benessere è nelle tue mani. Non chiederti cosa puoi ricevere ma inizia a pensare di poter dare. dopo tutto anche tu hai sbagliato, per primo. passa oltre. i bimbi aiutano in questo ma il processo deve essere tuo. ti sorprenderai in merito al cammino che potrai percorrere.... credimi

bastardo dentro


----------



## The Cheater (29 Marzo 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> ciao bella..e'lagioia del benzinaio,pensa la mia amica ha un 4200 e consuma come la mia ..e'proprio fogna..pero'che soddisfazione quando nello spechietto arrivano le Audi & c..subito seminate...avevo fretta e ho gabbato il tutor,mi e'andata bene,niente multa..ma se mentre lo gabbo mi vede la Stradale..aahahah.ciao patente
> 
> e'un bel vivere...non rinuncio a niente sai..bsex a parte...ahahah..gli anni passano amica mia...


ahhhhh 

mi vengono in mente quei momenti in america...motore 5000 benzina...a tutto gas su strade pazzesche...con la benzina che costa 1$/litro...

km e km con musica a palla...totale spensieratezza e incoscienza...non potrò mai dimenticare!!!

oggi per la prima volta sento un velo di nostalgia...


----------



## bastardo dentro (29 Marzo 2012)

The Cheater ha detto:


> complimenti, bellissimo post
> 
> sul primo grassetto: è la cosa che più mi manca dell'americana...non poterle/volerle dire per l'ennesima volta "fai la tua vita, io faccio la mia, ma sappi che io ci sarò sempre"
> 
> sul secondo grassetto: assolutamente vero, e vale esattamente allo stesso modo per chi non ha mai tradito...


io la penso esattamente come te. però questa disponibilità, questo dirsi che non dimenticheremo, che comunque vada saremo lì mi lascia comprendere che la strada, tortuosa, debba essere l'esclusività, e che là in mezzo ci sia la serenità massima che questo mondo può concedere...


bastardo dentro


----------



## lothar57 (29 Marzo 2012)

The Cheater ha detto:


> ahhhhh
> 
> mi vengono in mente quei momenti in america...motore 5000 benzina...a tutto gas su strade pazzesche...con la benzina che costa 1$/litro...
> 
> ...


ieri ho speso €105 a riempire di volgar gasolio,la mia auto,e dopo ho letto che abbiamo la benzina piu'cara del mondo
$2.30 al litro,colpa delle maledette accise..infatti nella vicina Slovenia costa €1.20 al litro..assurdo

dai Cheat dopo due anni...poi le hai mandato gli auguri e ti ha''gelato''se ricordo bene..scusa e'pieno di troie...vabbe'noi abbiamo il primato..ma sara'cosi'anche li',che aspetti???c'e un'arietta oggi che mette voglia..anche se non ne avrei il motivo...ahahahha.at salut


----------



## Minerva (29 Marzo 2012)

bastardo dentro ha detto:


> io la penso esattamente come te. però questa disponibilità, questo dirsi che non dimenticheremo, che comunque vada saremo lì mi lascia comprendere che la strada, tortuosa, debba essere l'esclusività, e che là in mezzo ci sia la serenità massima che questo mondo può concedere...
> 
> 
> bastardo dentro


penso che nella cifra di questo non dimenticare ci sia la risposta alla domanda se si possa ricostruire o no un rapporto dopo il tradimento.
perché se ancora c'è struggimento e voglia di far sapere all'altro (amante) che farà parte di noi per sempre ...costui occupa uno spazio che toglie aria al compagno/a legittimo che ha diritto ad un partner al 100%


----------



## The Cheater (29 Marzo 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> ieri ho speso €105 a riempire di volgar gasolio,la mia auto,e dopo ho letto che abbiamo la benzina piu'cara del mondo
> $2.30 al litro,colpa delle maledette accise..infatti nella vicina Slovenia costa €1.20 al litro..assurdo
> 
> dai Cheat dopo due anni...poi le hai mandato gli auguri e ti ha''gelato''se ricordo bene..scusa e'pieno di troie...vabbe'noi abbiamo il primato..ma sara'cosi'anche li',che aspetti???c'e un'arietta oggi che mette voglia..anche se non ne avrei il motivo...ahahahha.at salut


2 mesi non anni :mexican:

si, mi ha gelato con un "tnx"...

oggi mette voglia??? già dato alle 7,30 stamattina...c'era la signora delle pulizie in soggiorno


----------



## Chiara Matraini (29 Marzo 2012)

bastardo dentro ha detto:


> Complice la lufthansa - che incredibilmente sciopera - ho letto tutto il thread... molto interessante. punti di vista diversi e opinioni diverse. non sono in grado di ergermi a giudice e dire dove stia la verità. certo i punti di vista sono estremi. come indole sono sicuramente più vicino a chiara e lothar ma non sono in grado di scindere così bene le due cose. loro vivono sereni la dissociazione a differenza di chi, come me, lascia sempre un pezzo di cuore in tutto ciò che fa e il cuore, per definizione, credo sia un "oggetto finito". Farei fatica a pensare a una donna che ha condiviso con me dei bei momenti e non poter prendere una sua telefonata, se avesse bisogno di una mano, a non poterla aiutare concretamente in caso di bisogno, a non poter correre da lei, anche di notte, per darle conforto e perchè no, anche semplice sesso e calore umano, a non poter condividere una sensazione o altro.
> 
> io credo fermamente in ciò che chiara e lothar dicono perchè *ciò che cercano "fuori" non differisce poi molto dai miei 20km di corsa *dai tre set che faccio con i miei vecchi amici maestri la domenica. ciò che manca, è la possibilità per i rispettivi compagni di "scegliere". tralascio ogni giudizio morale anche perchè il "relativismo culturale" in cui sono cresciuto mi impone di non dare giudizi. c'è poi la categoria dei "traditi" che stigmatizza, ovviamente, i comportamenti dei rispettivi compagni, che a volte (poche?) si mette in discussione e cerca di capire il perchè una persona decide di allontanarsi, in modo onesto o disonesto. restano però i fatti, se si fosse così perfetti le persone continuerebbero a rimanere con noi, anche in termini di fedeltà sostanziale. Non credo nella "cattiveria" di tutti i traditori nella totale insensibilità o altro. Credo più semplicemente che si debbano "compensare" determinate dinamiche. Quanti di noi vivono la propria vita, con un compagno\a e "pensano" effettivamente all'altro? Quante cose diamo per scontate nel rapporto? Quando è stato il nostro ultimo gesto inaspettato ? Molti, come me, vivono aspettando con trepidazione queste cose, questi gesti che, anche nel vortice quotidiano, devono necessariamente arrivare. E quando mancano, costantemente, ci si resta male...
> 
> ...



concordo pienamente

in effetti anch'io mi faccio il mazzo in palestra quattro volte a settimana 
mi dono e mi spendo quotidianamente per far andare avanti il mio matrimonio
sono stata tradita in quel senso che tu hai saputo spiegare perfettamente

mi sento un guerriero costantemente pronto alla pugna
a intervenire in qualsiasi caso

io devo vivere così, altrimenti muoio

però questo, come ha scritto the cheater , ci rende quotidianamente aperti.......al mondo
alle opportunità, agli altri....


----------



## lothar57 (29 Marzo 2012)

The Cheater ha detto:


> 2 mesi non anni :mexican:
> 
> si, mi ha gelato con un "tnx"...
> 
> oggi mette voglia??? già dato alle 7,30 stamattina...c'era la signora delle pulizie in soggiorno


casso ho sempre pensato 2 anni....allora ti capisco amico

anch'io gia'dato stanotte...ma sarei di nuovo pronto...sia come e'io sono Lothar....ahahahahah


----------



## Nocciola (29 Marzo 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> penso che nella cifra di questo non dimenticare ci sia la risposta alla domanda se si possa ricostruire o no un rapporto dopo il tradimento.
> perché se ancora c'è struggimento e voglia di far sapere all'altro (amante) che farà parte di noi per sempre ...costui occupa uno spazio che toglie aria al compagno/a legittimo che ha diritto ad un partner al 100%


Bè però credo sia assolutamente normale pensare a una persona che ha diviso un tratto di strada insieme a te anche solo per sapere se tutto va bene nella sua vita.
Un conto è lo struggimento un conto è l'interesse sincero per una persona che è stata importante.
Allora di questo passo anche pensare a un amico occupa spazio e toglie aria al compagno..


----------



## The Cheater (29 Marzo 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> concordo pienamente
> 
> in effetti anch'io mi faccio il mazzo in palestra quattro volte a settimana
> mi dono e mi spendo quotidianamente per far andare avanti il mio matrimonio
> ...


assolutamente si "dolce matra"

la vita "pigiamone e tortine" non fa per noi...o meglio, giusto ogni tanto :up:


----------



## free (29 Marzo 2012)

però scusate: essere traditi emotivamente è molto grave, ma è anche la conferma che non si è fatti l'uno per l'altra, secondo me!
che si sta a fare con una persona che sembra girarci le spalle in continuazione?


----------



## The Cheater (29 Marzo 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> casso ho sempre pensato 2 anni....allora ti capisco amico
> 
> anch'io gia'dato stanotte...ma sarei di nuovo pronto...sia come e'io sono Lothar....ahahahahah


un anno fa di questi tempi iniziava la storia...già da 2 anni prima eravamo amici su fb, ma nulla di che...

si, era marzo/aprile dell'anno scorso...e lei scriveva "però, fin da bambina sognavo di vedere l'italia...chissà..."

...ed è iniziato il casino...fantastico casino :smile:


----------



## fightclub (29 Marzo 2012)

The Cheater ha detto:


> esasperavo...non mi frega niente di schierarmi con nessuno
> 
> proprio io poi...
> 
> ...


mia moglie alla prima seduta di coppia me l'ha detto chiaro e tondo: a domanda precisa "lo ami ancora" in meno di un secondo ha detto un no secco


----------



## The Cheater (29 Marzo 2012)

free ha detto:


> però scusate: essere traditi emotivamente è molto grave, ma è anche la conferma che non si è fatti l'uno per l'altra, secondo me!
> che si sta a fare con una persona che sembra girarci le spalle in continuazione?


beh esistono le sbandate temporanee che si uniscono ai disamori temporanei...poi magari la sbandata finisce e si torna al vecchio amore oppure l'inverso...

e neppure possiamo escludere che si possano amare 2 persone contemporaneamente...cioè, nemmeno io sono convinto di questo ma ad oggi NESSUNO può dimostrare che sia impossibile amare 2 persone...


----------



## lothar57 (29 Marzo 2012)

The Cheater ha detto:


> un anno fa di questi tempi iniziava la storia...già da 2 anni prima eravamo amici su fb, ma nulla di che...
> 
> si, era marzo/aprile dell'anno scorso...e lei scriveva "però, fin da bambina sognavo di vedere l'italia...chissà..."
> 
> ...ed è iniziato il casino...fantastico casino :smile:



avete avuto un grande coraggio,perche'gia'da prima si sapeva che sarebbe finita cosi'..la distanza e'troppa..personalmente ho preferito neanche iniziare,con''amiche''che abitavano troppo lontano...


----------



## The Cheater (29 Marzo 2012)

fightclub ha detto:


> mia moglie alla prima seduta di coppia me l'ha detto chiaro e tondo: a domanda precisa "lo ami ancora" in meno di un secondo ha detto un no secco


bene...cioè male 

ma a quel punto avete continuato la terapia???

cioè...io vado in terapia se sono malato e voglio guarire, ma se sono "morto" vado al campo santo...

se fosse successo a me, mi sarei alzato dicendo "caro dottore, a sto punto non ho la benchè minima intenzione di continuare a darti soldi" :smile:


----------



## The Cheater (29 Marzo 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> avete avuto un grande coraggio,perche'gia'da prima si sapeva che sarebbe finita cosi'..la distanza e'troppa..personalmente ho preferito neanche iniziare,con''amiche''che abitavano troppo lontano...


ogni singolo sguardo che ci siamo lanciati in questa storia, diceva chiaramente "tutto questo finirà..."

...e senza che lei dicesse nulla io dicevo "per me ne vale la pena"...e lei annuiva anche se con un velo di tristezza...

basta...oggi mi sto "effemminando" troppo


----------



## Diletta (29 Marzo 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> e tanto per chiuderla tornando in tema
> 
> sì, tradisco perchè mi piace molto trombare
> come a tutti, del resto
> ...



...ma guarda un po' che motivo edificante!
Non si era proprio capito!

A parte il fatto che tu ti puoi trombare tutti quelli che vuoi, e quando sono finiti gli esemplari umani puoi sempre ricorrere ad un'altra razza e ricominciare il giro... quello che stona e nausea anche un po' è il fatto che ti sei voluta sposare, come tutti, quindi sei una egoista all'ennesima potenza.
Ma come poter rinunciare al calore e alla protezione che dà una relazione stabile?
E' sempre la solita vecchia storia: questi qua non vogliono rinunciare a niente...
Ma la vita vi presenta sempre il conto.
Solo questione di tempo!


----------



## Chiara Matraini (29 Marzo 2012)

free ha detto:


> però scusate: essere traditi emotivamente è molto grave, ma è anche la conferma che non si è fatti l'uno per l'altra, secondo me!
> *che si sta a fare con una persona che sembra girarci le spalle in continuazione?*



perchè, vedi....le cose non sono mai  così categoriche

ci sono momenti in cui tu, che ti prendi cura di tutti, vorresti avere qualcuno che si prende cura di te
e che lo faccia spontaneamente, senza doverglielo chiedere

non lo pretendi, capisci che quel qualcuno che ti sta a fianco non è fatto come te
e certi comportamenti non gli vengono spontanei

però pensi che ti ama comunque....nonostante non stia lì a dimostrartelo

e anche tu lo ami comunque.....nonostante ogni tanto ti concedi una pausa dove trovi qualcuno che fa riposare la tua anima



oggi sono troppo sentimentale

:unhappy:


----------



## Ultimo (29 Marzo 2012)

The Cheater ha detto:


> ma chi sta male in famiglia? ma che cazzo ne sai cla???
> 
> ma che sai di me e dei miei cazzi??? stai andando troppo oltre...
> 
> ...



Hai aperto un thread eccolo: ognuno di noi ha il proprio giorno particolare...chi uno chi più di uno...chi una volta sola chi ripetutamente...
...per me oggi è uno di quelli, e si ripeteranno per sempre forse...

oggi compie gli anni la donna che ho sposato e che amo, con la quale stiamo affrontando la prima vera crisi coniugale con impegno, voglia e tutte le migliori intenzioni...tra alti e bassi, ma comunque oggi è il suo giorno e merita di viverlo serenamente...
le ho preso un regalo, le ho fatto gli auguri allo scoccare della mezzanotte e lei era felice...le avevo preso questo regalo il giorno prima e lei non immaginava di riceverlo così presto, a letto pronti per dormire...
...ho sentito dal cuore di farlo, un dovere non lo nego ma anche un piacere...il piacere di vederla sorridere, cosa che non dico accade raramente ultimamente ma che comunque cerco con più interesse rispetto al passato...

tutto normale, tutto sereno...nulla di particolare sembrerebbe...ma la particolarità c'è:

eh si, c'è perchè per la prima volta devo vivere questo giorno sentendo il mio cuore diviso in due...una delle assurde coincidenze della mia "nota" storia è che oggi è anche il compleanno dell'altra...dell'americana...di "little bitch"...
non sarà una coincidenza che richiama le leggi della fisica, ma comunque diciamo che c'era una possibilità su 365...e non è moltissimo...

non ci sentiamo da ben oltre un mese ormai...le ho mandato un messaggio di auguri e lei ha freddamente ringraziato...e io non chiedevo altro, perchè non devo e non posso pretendere altro...
...ma le penso, ogni santo giorno...ancora è presto per pensare di riporre tutto in un cassetto di ricordi da riaprire solo qualche volta, ma sento che la strada è ancora veramente lunga...

nessuna tristezza, nessun rimorso o altro...solo un pizzico di malinconia ogni tanto...

BUON COMPLEANNO AMO'...AND HAPPY BIRTHDAY TO YOU TOO LITTLE BITCH...

Nulla ne so, qua hai ragione.  So soltanto quello che tu scrivi.

Fai leggere anche a tua moglie quello che hai scritto qua, e poi vediamo cosa ne pensa tua moglie. 
Oppure preferisci mentirle e mentirti scrivendo qua.
Soprattutto fagli leggere la frase in inglese e la parola AMO'
Io se tu ancora non lo avessi capito, non c'è l'ho con i traditori, ma mi fa incazzare le palle che voi stessi vi raccontate.


----------



## Ultimo (29 Marzo 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> vengono, per me, ha un altro significato....
> 
> in effetti mi ero scordata due virgole che circoscrivessero la locuzione incidentale
> 
> ...


Si a battute sei forte.
Ma scordi che le parole scritte rimangono. E si leggono.
E quando ci si fa forti della scrittura per uscirne vittoriosi e sentirsi bene, a me può anche far piacere perchè credimi, o a te o ad altri a me può solo interessare di far del bene. 
Ma vallo a spiegare a chi non ha occhi ne orecchie per capirlo.


----------



## free (29 Marzo 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> perchè, vedi....le cose non sono mai  così categoriche
> 
> ci sono momenti in cui tu, che ti prendi cura di tutti, vorresti avere qualcuno che si prende cura di te
> e che lo faccia spontaneamente, senza doverglielo chiedere
> ...



sì, capisco benissimo che la persona al mio fianco non è fatta come me: io mi comporto così e lui cosà, io rido per questo e lui per quello, a me piace andare lì e a lui là, e io lo amo lo stesso...MA ... si parlava di tradimento emotivo, cioè, a mio modo di vedere, cosa ben più grave, che a me, personalmente, ha portato all'interruzione della storia, perchè ho capito che ero stata tradita nella possibilità di avere un futuro insieme
non c'è futuro in questi casi, secondo me, la storia si può trascinare ma poi finisce per forza

morale: meglio la calata di mutande, secondo me! fa meno male:smile:


----------



## Duchessa (29 Marzo 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> perchè, vedi....le cose non sono mai  così categoriche
> 
> ci sono momenti in cui tu, che ti prendi cura di tutti, vorresti avere qualcuno che si prende cura di te
> e che lo faccia spontaneamente, senza doverglielo chiedere
> ...


Ah Chiara... Oggi ti sveli un po' di più..:smile:


----------



## The Cheater (29 Marzo 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Hai aperto un thread eccolo: ognuno di noi ha il proprio giorno particolare...chi uno chi più di uno...chi una volta sola chi ripetutamente...
> ...per me oggi è uno di quelli, e si ripeteranno per sempre forse...
> 
> oggi compie gli anni la donna che ho sposato e che amo, con la quale stiamo affrontando la prima vera crisi coniugale con impegno, voglia e tutte le migliori intenzioni...tra alti e bassi, ma comunque oggi è il suo giorno e merita di viverlo serenamente...
> ...


guarda claudio che IL PESO DELLE CORNA non è uguale per tutti...a te PESANO maledettamente e non puoi sapere se uguale per altri, donne sopratutto...LE TUE CORNA sono un fardello faticoso e tortuoso, e l'idea di averle stampate in fronte QUESTE CORNA non ti fa vivere bene e ti porta a falsi moralismi e sentenze inaccettabili per il genere umano...

scrollati dal peso, dimentica LE CORNA che vedi allo specchio ogni mattina...fai finta che CODESTE CORNA non ci siano o che magari siano sparite...magari in cuor tuo LE CORNA te le sentirai per sempre ma magari riuscirai a vivere il quotidiano come se TALI CORNA non ci siano mai state sulla tua testa

...se non è chiaro, stavo parlando di CORNA :smile:


----------



## Ultimo (29 Marzo 2012)

The Cheater ha detto:


> guarda claudio che IL PESO DELLE CORNA non è uguale per tutti...a te PESANO maledettamente e non puoi sapere se uguale per altri, donne sopratutto...LE TUE CORNA sono un fardello faticoso e tortuoso, e l'idea di averle stampate in fronte QUESTE CORNA non ti fa vivere bene e ti porta a falsi moralismi e sentenze inaccettabili per il genere umano...
> 
> scrollati dal peso, dimentica LE CORNA che vedi allo specchio ogni mattina...fai finta che CODESTE CORNA non ci siano o che magari siano sparite...magari in cuor tuo LE CORNA te le sentirai per sempre ma magari riuscirai a vivere il quotidiano come se TALI CORNA non ci siano mai state sulla tua testa
> 
> ...se non è chiaro, stavo parlando di CORNA :smile:


Carissimo, io non ho di questi pesi, eventualmente se dobbiamo parlare di pesi, pensa ai pesi che porti tu sulla tua coscienza. E visto che volevi offendermi e non ci sei riuscito provo io ad offenderti, prova a dire a tua moglie quello che sei in realtà, tirale fuori le palle, dille che il giorno del suo compleanno avevi in testa anche un'altra, però mi raccomando eh! dille che quello che hai fatto tu e che ultimamente fai lo fai con cuore 
Ed inoltre, a me con quello che hai scritto non mi hai offeso, hai offeso a chi in questo momento soffre e deve leggerti.

Ed inoltre ancora, il copia che ho fatto è stata una risposta alla tua, e tu prontamente hai eluso, bravissimo :up:


----------



## darkside (29 Marzo 2012)

The Cheater ha detto:


> guarda claudio che IL PESO DELLE CORNA non è uguale per tutti...a te PESANO maledettamente e non puoi sapere se uguale per altri, donne sopratutto...LE TUE CORNA sono un fardello faticoso e tortuoso, e l'idea di averle stampate in fronte QUESTE CORNA non ti fa vivere bene e ti porta a falsi moralismi e sentenze inaccettabili per il genere umano...
> 
> scrollati dal peso, dimentica LE CORNA che vedi allo specchio ogni mattina...fai finta che CODESTE CORNA non ci siano o che magari siano sparite...magari in cuor tuo LE CORNA te le sentirai per sempre ma magari riuscirai a vivere il quotidiano come se TALI CORNA non ci siano mai state sulla tua testa
> 
> ...se non è chiaro, stavo parlando di CORNA :smile:


sono perfettamente d'accordo con te.... io le corna le ho subite e che dire all'inizio mi hanno fatto incazzare ma poi ...beh poi ha reso il rapporto molto più intrigante e molto più vivo forse mi aveva fatto capire che davo troppe cose per scontato e invece in una relazione non ci deve essere nulla di scontato.
e vi dirò dovessi ribeccarmele... beh non sarebbe un dramma.
Via forza adesso assalitemi, mi sono già messa la corazza


----------



## The Cheater (29 Marzo 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Carissimo, io non ho di questi pesi, eventualmente se dobbiamo parlare di pesi, pensa ai pesi che porti tu sulla tua coscienza. E visto che volevi offendermi e non ci sei riuscito provo io ad offenderti, prova a dire a tua moglie quello che sei in realtà, tirale fuori le palle, dille che il giorno del suo compleanno avevi in testa anche un'altra, però mi raccomando eh! dille che quello che hai fatto tu e che ultimamente fai lo fai con cuore
> Ed inoltre, a me con quello che hai scritto non mi hai offeso, hai offeso a chi in questo momento soffre e deve leggerti.
> 
> Ed inoltre ancora, il copia che ho fatto è stata una risposta alla tua, e tu prontamente hai eluso, bravissimo :up:


io non voglio offenderti...ma se tu mi lanci un sasso non pensare che io me lo mangi :up:

mia moglie sa molto più di quanto tu possa immaginare...ed è anche molto più intelligente di te nel sapere che la testa di una persona non la cambi con un colpo di bacchetta...per te dire cosa avevo in testa quel giorno sarebbe dimostrare di avere le palle??? mahhhhhh...una tua personalissima considerazione...

...per me le palle le ha mia moglie che ha accettato quanto accaduto e sta lottando per ricostruire...e sempre queste palle non le hai tu che ancora campi di SEGHE MENTALI invece di voltare pagina...

claudio mio...mia moglie è una che ha tradito in passato...sa perfettamente cosa siano le sbandate e sopratutto vive il sesso in maniera intensa...tu vivi il sesso come un prete difronte ad una pornostar, con imbarazzo tentazione e distacco...apriti e goditela!!!

qualcuno ha giustamente scritto "chi non è stato tradito non può capire"...e io ho risposto "chi non ha mai tradito non può capire altrettantto"...quindi tieniti la tua sofferenza e il tuo modo di andare avanti, che io mi tengo il mio...

...io ne uscirò bene, lo so e ci sto lavorando...a te lo auguro...


----------



## The Cheater (29 Marzo 2012)

darkside ha detto:


> sono perfettamente d'accordo con te.... io le corna le ho subite e che dire all'inizio mi hanno fatto incazzare ma poi ...beh poi ha reso il rapporto molto più intrigante e molto più vivo forse mi aveva fatto capire che davo troppe cose per scontato e invece in una relazione non ci deve essere nulla di scontato.
> e vi dirò dovessi ribeccarmele... beh non sarebbe un dramma.
> Via forza adesso assalitemi, mi sono già messa la corazza


io rispetto tutti, e tutti i modi di vivere le situazioni

odio i moralismi ma li accetto perchè fanno parte del quotidiano...ciò che non accetto sono "le sentenze" sopratutto da parte di chi non sa di cosa stia parlando...

tu sei un positivo che ha accettato la logica sofferenza ma ha anche e sopratutto capito che non si muore di corna...anzi, tu sei resuscitato mi pare di capire...

...vaglielo a spiegare ai tristi moralisti e giudici di vita che imperversano sul forum...


----------



## fightclub (29 Marzo 2012)

The Cheater ha detto:


> bene...cioè male
> 
> ma a quel punto avete continuato la terapia???
> 
> ...


la terapia era solo all'inizio poi ha preso un'altra piega
cmq se ti interessa è tutto nel mio thread che è più un diario che altro


----------



## Chiara Matraini (29 Marzo 2012)

Diletta ha detto:


> ...ma guarda un po' che motivo edificante!
> Non si era proprio capito!
> 
> A parte il fatto che tu ti puoi trombare tutti quelli che vuoi, e quando sono finiti gli esemplari umani puoi sempre ricorrere ad un'altra razza e ricominciare il giro... quello che stona e nausea anche un po' è il fatto che ti sei voluta sposare, come tutti, quindi sei una egoista all'ennesima potenza.
> ...



certo, la morte arriva per tutti prima o poi


----------



## darkside (29 Marzo 2012)

The Cheater ha detto:


> io rispetto tutti, e tutti i modi di vivere le situazioni
> 
> odio i moralismi ma li accetto perchè fanno parte del quotidiano...ciò che non accetto sono "le sentenze" sopratutto da parte di chi non sa di cosa stia parlando...
> 
> ...


resuscitata
cmq si le corna mi hanno fatto bene e non ho paura a dirlo a quelli che sono stati traditi e non fanno altro che piangersi addosso e a perder tempo a incazzarsi con il mondo.


----------



## lunaiena (29 Marzo 2012)

Diletta ha detto:


> ...ma guarda un po' che motivo edificante!
> Non si era proprio capito!
> 
> A parte il fatto che tu ti puoi trombare tutti quelli che vuoi, e quando sono finiti gli esemplari umani puoi sempre ricorrere ad un'altra razza e ricominciare il giro... quello che stona e nausea anche un po' è il fatto che ti sei voluta sposare, come tutti, quindi sei una egoista all'ennesima potenza.
> ...



Cosa c'entra il tradimento con una relazione stabile?

Sono altri i fattori per me che rendono una relazione stabile
Ad esempio
 poter contare sulla persona che hai a fianco


----------



## UltimoSangre (29 Marzo 2012)

darkside ha detto:


> resuscitata
> cmq si le corna mi hanno fatto bene e non ho paura a dirlo a quelli che sono stati traditi e non fanno altro che piangersi addosso e a perder tempo a incazzarsi con il mondo.


Ti va di condividere?
In che senso ti hanno fatto bene?


----------



## Chiara Matraini (29 Marzo 2012)

Diletta ha detto:


> ...ma guarda un po' che *motivo edificante*!
> Non si era proprio capito!
> 
> A parte il fatto che tu ti puoi trombare tutti quelli che vuoi, e quando sono finiti gli esemplari umani puoi sempre ricorrere ad un'altra razza e ricominciare il giro... quello che stona e nausea anche un po' è il fatto che ti sei voluta sposare, come tutti, quindi sei una egoista all'ennesima potenza.
> ...



mi bastano le prime due righe per capire una cosa di te:

che la tua "terapia" non sta sortendo gli effetti tanto sperati
non ti sei allargata per nulla la coscienza, come tu scrivi
non hai per nulla accettato le motivazioni di tuo marito

stai semplicemente sopportando qualcosa che è più grande di te
e in più non godi

ti consiglio io una bella terapia d'urto, se vuoi    :carneval:


----------



## The Cheater (29 Marzo 2012)

darkside ha detto:


> resuscitata
> cmq si le corna mi hanno fatto bene e non ho paura a dirlo a quelli che sono stati traditi e non fanno altro che piangersi addosso e a perder tempo a incazzarsi con il mondo.


Evidentemente oltre ad essere tu una donna concreta e con le palle, hai anche a fianco un uomo che avrà commesso degli errori ma che merita il tuo atteggiamento e con il quale stai bene...

...lo dico perché secondo alcuni qui, puoi essere anche una persona onesta e per bene...ma se tradisci una volta meriti il marchio in fronte e la croce sulle spalle a vita...

...peró non ti lasciano...ti trattano di merda perché hai tradito ma rimangono nella relazione...


----------



## darkside (29 Marzo 2012)

The Cheater ha detto:


> Evidentemente oltre ad essere tu una donna concreta e con le palle, hai anche a fianco un uomo che avrà commesso degli errori ma che merita il tuo atteggiamento e con il quale stai bene...
> 
> ...lo dico perché secondo alcuni qui, puoi essere anche una persona onesta e per bene...ma se tradisci una volta meriti il marchio in fronte e la croce sulle spalle a vita...
> 
> ...peró non ti lasciano...ti trattano di merda perché hai tradito ma rimangono nella relazione...


e che senso avrebbe? cioè faccio finta di perdonarti per farti poi passare le pene dell'inferno? e questa sarebbe l'onesta nel rapporto ?


----------



## Duchessa (29 Marzo 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> mi bastano le prime due righe per capire una cosa di te:
> 
> che la tua "terapia" non sta sortendo gli effetti tanto sperati
> non ti sei allargata per nulla la coscienza, come tu scrivi
> ...


A malincuore (per Diletta) condivo questa impressione completamente.


----------



## Kid (29 Marzo 2012)

The Cheater ha detto:


> Evidentemente oltre ad essere tu una donna concreta e con le palle, hai anche a fianco un uomo che avrà commesso degli errori ma che merita il tuo atteggiamento e con il quale stai bene...
> 
> ...lo dico perché secondo alcuni qui, puoi essere anche una persona onesta e per bene...ma se tradisci una volta meriti il marchio in fronte e la croce sulle spalle a vita...
> 
> ...peró non ti lasciano...ti trattano di merda perché hai tradito ma rimangono nella relazione...


Mah... per come la vedo io, i traditori sono tutti dei poveracci che se la raccontano. Persone a cui manca qualcosa che tentano di cercare in altre persone, ma che non troveranno mai.

Io ancora oggi sto cercando quel qualcosa, solo che ho cambiato punto di vista: la sto cercando in me stesso.

Io ho dato una possibilità a mia moglie solo perchè l'avevo tradita prima io... ma lungi da me descrivermi come una brava persona, anzi... a me il tradimento (il mio) prima mi ha portato in alto, poi talmente in basso, che la perdita di autostima conseguente al tradimento di mia moglie al confronto è stata blanda. 

Si sa che più alta sarà la torre scalata, più grande sarà la caduta una volta inciampati, no?


----------



## The Cheater (29 Marzo 2012)

Kid ha detto:


> Mah... per come la vedo io, i traditori sono tutti dei poveracci che se la raccontano. Persone a cui manca qualcosa che tentano di cercare in altre persone, ma che non troveranno mai.
> 
> Io ancora oggi sto cercando quel qualcosa, solo che ho cambiato punto di vista: la sto cercando in me stesso.
> 
> ...


...l'eventuale caduta caro amico..."l'eventuale"...

...perché non è mica scritto che si debba cadere...


----------



## Chiara Matraini (29 Marzo 2012)

Kid ha detto:


> Mah... per come la vedo io,* i traditori sono tutti dei poveracci *che se la raccontano. Persone a cui manca qualcosa che tentano di cercare in altre persone, ma che non troveranno mai.
> 
> Io ancora oggi sto cercando quel qualcosa, solo che ho cambiato punto di vista: la sto cercando in me stesso.
> 
> ...



strano, io non ti ho mai considerato un poveraccio  

un bel ragazzo che cerca se stesso sotto il gradevole involucro.....quello sì

e così considero the cheater

solo che io e lui abbiamo in comune un tatuaggio sul cuore (beneath the surface :up


----------



## Kid (29 Marzo 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> strano, io non ti ho mai considerato un poveraccio
> 
> un bel ragazzo che cerca se stesso sotto il gradevole involucro.....quello sì
> 
> ...


Poveracci proprio perchè "inconsapevoli" delle loro mancanze sia chiaro, non certo dispregiativo. Degli ingenui diciamo.


----------



## Niko74 (29 Marzo 2012)

The Cheater ha detto:


> Evidentemente oltre ad essere tu una donna concreta e con le palle, hai anche a fianco un uomo che avrà commesso degli errori ma che merita il tuo atteggiamento e con il quale stai bene...
> 
> ...lo dico perché secondo alcuni qui, puoi essere anche una persona onesta e per bene...ma se tradisci una volta meriti il marchio in fronte e la croce sulle spalle a vita...
> 
> ...peró non ti lasciano...ti trattano di merda perché hai tradito ma rimangono nella relazione...


Quindi tu reputi di aver commesso un errore con il tradimento? 
Da come scrivi si direbbe di no, oppure quella frase vale solo per gli altri?


----------



## Non Registrato (29 Marzo 2012)

bastardo dentro ha detto:


> Complice la lufthansa - che incredibilmente sciopera - ho letto tutto il thread... molto interessante. punti di vista diversi e opinioni diverse. non sono in grado di ergermi a giudice e dire dove stia la verità. certo i punti di vista sono estremi. come indole sono sicuramente più vicino a chiara e lothar ma non sono in grado di scindere così bene le due cose. loro vivono sereni la dissociazione a differenza di chi, come me, lascia sempre un pezzo di cuore in tutto ciò che fa e il cuore, per definizione, credo sia un "oggetto finito". Farei fatica a pensare a una donna che ha condiviso con me dei bei momenti e non poter prendere una sua telefonata, se avesse bisogno di una mano, a non poterla aiutare concretamente in caso di bisogno, a non poter correre da lei, anche di notte, per darle conforto e perchè no, anche semplice sesso e calore umano, a non poter condividere una sensazione o altro.
> 
> io credo fermamente in ciò che chiara e lothar dicono perchè ciò che cercano "fuori" non differisce poi molto dai miei 20km di corsa dai tre set che faccio con i miei vecchi amici maestri la domenica. ciò che manca, è la possibilità per i rispettivi compagni di "scegliere". tralascio ogni giudizio morale anche perchè il "relativismo culturale" in cui sono cresciuto mi impone di non dare giudizi. c'è poi la categoria dei "traditi" che stigmatizza, ovviamente, i comportamenti dei rispettivi compagni, che a volte (poche?) si mette in discussione e cerca di capire il perchè una persona decide di allontanarsi, in modo onesto o disonesto. restano però i fatti, se si fosse così perfetti le persone continuerebbero a rimanere con noi, anche in termini di fedeltà sostanziale. Non credo nella "cattiveria" di tutti i traditori nella totale insensibilità o altro. Credo più semplicemente che si debbano "compensare" determinate dinamiche. Quanti di noi vivono la propria vita, con un compagno\a e "pensano" effettivamente all'altro? Quante cose diamo per scontate nel rapporto? Quando è stato il nostro ultimo gesto inaspettato ? Molti, come me, vivono aspettando con trepidazione queste cose, questi gesti che, anche nel vortice quotidiano, devono necessariamente arrivare. E quando mancano, costantemente, ci si resta male...
> 
> ...



scrivi delle cose molto vere e non so se qsto sia dovuto al fatto che hai sofferto ti sei guardato dentro ecc
ma se x caso la tua amante della quale mi pare capire eri molto preso non ti avesse lasciato..che avresti fatto?
come ne saresti uscito?
grazie


----------



## Nocciola (29 Marzo 2012)

Duchessa ha detto:


> A malincuore (per Diletta) condivo questa impressione completamente.


Anch'io


----------



## lothar57 (29 Marzo 2012)

Kid ha detto:


> Mah... per come la vedo io, i traditori sono tutti dei poveracci che se la raccontano. Persone a cui manca qualcosa che tentano di cercare in altre persone, ma che non troveranno mai.
> 
> Io ancora oggi sto cercando quel qualcosa, solo che ho cambiato punto di vista: la sto cercando in me stesso.
> 
> ...



natuaralmente tu ti senti un poveraccio,e tu sei caduto,quindi parli a titolo strettamente personale,.....a te manca qualcosa,a me niente...non sono poveraccio,a ho tanta autostima


----------



## Kid (29 Marzo 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> natuaralmente tu ti senti un poveraccio,e tu sei caduto,quindi parli a *titolo strettamente personale*,.....a te manca qualcosa,a me niente...non sono poveraccio,a ho tanta autostima


Come sempre.


----------



## Kid (29 Marzo 2012)

Kid ha detto:


> Come sempre.


E comunque... che vuol dire autostima? Pure io so di essere un figo per molte donne, ma che me ne faccio (a parte procurarmi ulteriori casini)? Io sono un donnaiolo... non ne vado fiero. Preferisco pensare alla stima che nutrono altre persone nei miei confronti. Non penso che tua moglie proverebbe molta stima nei tuoi confronti se sapesse certe cose, non credi?


----------



## The Cheater (29 Marzo 2012)

Niko74 ha detto:


> Quindi tu reputi di aver commesso un errore con il tradimento?
> Da come scrivi si direbbe di no, oppure quella frase vale solo per gli altri?


Tradire è un errore, o almeno lo è quando sei innamorato e non manca nulla alla tua relazione...

...peró io non mi pento totalmente perché non mi sono fatto semplicemente 4 scopate bensì mi sono innamorato di una donna straordinaria...


----------



## The Cheater (29 Marzo 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> strano, io non ti ho mai considerato un poveraccio
> 
> un bel ragazzo che cerca se stesso sotto il gradevole involucro.....quello sì
> 
> ...


Mi tormenta...mi tormenta seriamente...

Peró sto lavorando ad una cosa...spero di mostrartela presto...


----------



## Kid (29 Marzo 2012)

The Cheater ha detto:


> Tradire è un errore, o almeno lo è quando sei innamorato e non manca nulla alla tua relazione...
> 
> ...peró io non mi pento totalmente perché non mi sono fatto semplicemente 4 scopate bensì mi sono innamorato di una donna straordinaria...


E finiamo sempre lì... è davvero straordinaria una persona che và a letto con uno impegnato/a? 

Posso sbagliarmi eh... però secondo me l'innamoramento è una scusa che ci diamo per fare i nostri porci comodi.

Guarda che pure io ero cotto della mia amante...


----------



## The Cheater (29 Marzo 2012)

Kid ha detto:


> E finiamo sempre lì... è davvero straordinaria una persona che và a letto con uno impegnato/a?
> 
> Guarda che pure io ero cotto della mia amante...


Andare a letto con uno impegnato cosa sarebbe??? Peccato???

Questi bigottismi non li reggo...

Chi tradisce è una merda, chi va con impegnati è una merda, chi si tiene il fedifrago è una merda...

...ma insomma...i santarellini perché non prendete una piccola isola e ci andate visto che vi trovate così male con il RESTO DEL MONDO???


----------



## Kid (29 Marzo 2012)

The Cheater ha detto:


> Andare a letto con uno impegnato cosa sarebbe??? Peccato???
> 
> Questi bigottismi non li reggo...
> 
> ...


Ahahah santarellino a me... 

Ma non è bigottismo... forse abbiamo solo una classifica diversa dei valori delle persone.


----------



## The Cheater (29 Marzo 2012)

Kid ha detto:


> Ahahah santarellino a me...
> 
> Ma non è bigottismo... forse abbiamo solo una classifica diversa dei valori delle persone.


Non mi riferivo direttamente a te...generalizzavo...

Ma catalogare come "negativa" una persona perché va con uno impegnato mi trova totalmente in disaccordo...ancora più dei discorsi sui traditori...

...cioè, io corteggio chi mi pare...se poi quella ci sta sarà lei che dovrà dare conto al suo uomo, non io...se poi io conosco il suo uomo magari è un po' diverso...


----------



## Kid (29 Marzo 2012)

The Cheater ha detto:


> Non mi riferivo direttamente a te...generalizzavo...
> 
> Ma catalogare come "negativa" una persona perché va con uno impegnato mi trova totalmente in disaccordo...ancora più dei discorsi sui traditori...
> 
> ...cioè, io corteggio chi mi pare...se poi quella ci sta sarà lei che dovrà dare conto al suo uomo, non io...se poi io conosco il suo uomo magari è un po' diverso...


Beh, tu parlavi di persona meravigliosa... 

Comunque possiamo dirlo che non è propriamente una cosa bella?


----------



## lothar57 (29 Marzo 2012)

Kid ha detto:


> E comunque... che vuol dire autostima? Pure io so di essere un figo per molte donne, ma che me ne faccio (a parte procurarmi ulteriori casini)? Io sono un donnaiolo... non ne vado fiero. Preferisco pensare alla stima che nutrono altre persone nei miei confronti. Non penso che tua moglie proverebbe molta stima nei tuoi confronti se sapesse certe cose, non credi?


Caro Kid in generale,parlo.Vedi l'eccesso di autostima unita all'immodestia,mi ha fatto qualche giorno fa',fare un terribile errore..aspettavo una risposta da una persona..siccome sono abituato a fare e disfare,le ho messo in bocca la risposta che mi aspettavo volesse darmi,senza darle il tempo di spiegare,che lei poveretta,voleva dire il contrario...
Poi tu sei giovane,non puoi capire cosi'si provi alla mia eta',riuscire ancora a conquistare una donna..sbaglio lo so benissmo..anche perche'mia moglie ha la fila di quelli che vorrebbero portarsela a letto.


----------



## bastardo dentro (29 Marzo 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> scrivi delle cose molto vere e non so se qsto sia dovuto al fatto che hai sofferto ti sei guardato dentro ecc
> ma se x caso la tua amante della quale mi pare capire eri molto preso non ti avesse lasciato..che avresti fatto?
> come ne saresti uscito?
> grazie


se devo essere sincero non lo so. non ho programmato quella storia. Mi sono comportato in maniera imprudente ho dato spazio ad una cosa che è poi divenuta sempre più importante. In realtà non mi ha lasciato lei. io le ho proposto di provare a pensare di poter vivere insieme, lei mi disse che non se la sentiva e io, a quel punto le consigliai (consigliai ad entrambi di tornare alle nostre vite). lei, aiutata dalla gravidanza, penso abbia avuto un "rientro" più facile. il mio è stato molto tortuoso, e passato attraverso tunnel un pò bui, molte altre donne nei mesi successivi al tradimento. ho avuto l'opportunità di allontanarmi da casa grazie al lavoro per diverse settimane. al termine di quel periodo di "isolamento" ho preso la decisione di tentare di riscoprire ciò che mi aveva legato a mia moglie e ci aveva portato a fare una famiglia ed avere due bambini.... il percorso sta procedendo vediamo come va.... 

bastardo dentro


----------



## The Cheater (29 Marzo 2012)

Kid ha detto:


> Beh, tu parlavi di persona meravigliosa...
> 
> Comunque possiamo dirlo che non è propriamente una cosa bella?


Se parli di una che fissa l'obiettivo "uomo sposato" allora è un conto...

...ma se parli di due persone che per anni si mandano solo gli auguri su facebook, e poi improvvisamente cominciano a scambiare 4 chiacchiere che portano ad interesse, curiosità, intrigo e poi passione e sentimenti...

...non ci vedo nulla di male, sopratutto in lei che sapeva che io ero in crisi matrimoniale...


----------



## lunaiena (29 Marzo 2012)

Kid ha detto:


> E finiamo sempre lì... *è davvero straordinaria una persona che và a letto con uno impegnato/a?
> 
> *Posso sbagliarmi eh... però secondo me l'innamoramento è una scusa che ci diamo per fare i nostri porci comodi.
> 
> Guarda che pure io ero cotto della mia amante...


----------



## Kid (29 Marzo 2012)

The Cheater ha detto:


> Se parli di una che fissa l'obiettivo "uomo sposato" allora è un conto...
> 
> ...ma se parli di due persone che per anni si mandano solo gli auguri su facebook, e poi improvvisamente cominciano a scambiare 4 chiacchiere che portano ad interesse, curiosità, intrigo e poi passione e sentimenti...
> 
> ...non ci vedo nulla di male, sopratutto in lei che sapeva che io ero in crisi matrimoniale...


Immaginavo, abbiamo visioni diverse dei valori.

Pure l'amante di mia moglie ha colto al balzo l'occasione lasciata dalla nostra crisi...  come gran parte degli amanti. Alcuni però hanno l'attenuante: spesso la crisi matrimoniale c'è solo dalla parte del fedifrago che la racconta all'amante, mentre il partner ne è all'oscuro!


----------



## lothar57 (29 Marzo 2012)

The Cheater ha detto:


> Se parli di una che fissa l'obiettivo "uomo sposato" allora è un conto...
> 
> ...ma se parli di due persone che per anni si mandano solo gli auguri su facebook, e poi improvvisamente cominciano a scambiare 4 chiacchiere che portano ad interesse, curiosità, intrigo e poi passione e sentimenti...
> 
> ...non ci vedo nulla di male, sopratutto in lei che sapeva che io ero in crisi matrimoniale...


ciao Cheat...cosa fai ti metti i sensi di colpa????ahhahah..ma daiiiiiiiiiiiii..Kid una volta non era cosi',ora parla da frate


----------



## Diletta (29 Marzo 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> mi bastano le prime due righe per capire una cosa di te:
> 
> che la tua "terapia" non sta sortendo gli effetti tanto sperati
> non ti sei allargata per nulla la coscienza, come tu scrivi
> ...




Comunque qualcosa di giusto lo hai detto:

1) infatti io le motivazioni del marito non le ho ancora mica tanto accettate...le ho solo comprese, ed è già un passetto avanti

2) la coscienza è sempre larga uguale, se mai è la mente ad essere ampia, se così non fosse stato il maritino era già fuori di casa da un bel po' (con quello che ha combinato)

3) last but not least: hai ragione, in questi giorni sono leggermente in astinenza.
Ergo: non godo (mannaggia). Se perdura, dovrò considerare la terapia d'urto, sai, non sei la sola a non poterne fare a meno...


----------



## Kid (29 Marzo 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


>


Che vi devo dire... a me uno/a che si tromba una persona impegnata (quindi di nascosto dal partner), mi fa una gran pena. E mi ci butto dentro pure io sia chiaro.


----------



## Minerva (29 Marzo 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Bè però credo sia assolutamente normale pensare a una persona che ha diviso un tratto di strada insieme a te anche solo per sapere se tutto va bene nella sua vita.
> Un conto è lo struggimento un conto è l'interesse sincero per una persona che è stata importante.
> Allora di questo passo anche pensare a un amico occupa spazio e toglie aria al compagno..


infatti dicevo che nella cifra sta la differenza


----------



## Minerva (29 Marzo 2012)

The Cheater ha detto:


> Andare a letto con uno impegnato cosa sarebbe??? Peccato???
> 
> Questi bigottismi non li reggo...
> 
> ...


ma perché usi bigottismo a sproposito?
andare a letto con una persona impegnata non è peccato , è scorretto.poi che possa succedere per mille motivi è un altro paio di maniche.
ma infilarsi nei rapporti altrui non è etico , la religione non c'entra proprio nulla


----------



## fightclub (29 Marzo 2012)

The Cheater ha detto:


> Andare a letto con uno impegnato cosa sarebbe??? Peccato???
> 
> Questi bigottismi non li reggo...
> 
> ...


chi tradisce la moglie, torna da lei cercando di recuperare e poi fa gli auguri alla persona meravigliosa di cui si è innamorato che non è sua moglie dovrebbe avere almeno un po' di pudore
da quello che scrivi tu stesso tua moglie è quella con le palle ma per me tu sei quello con la coda tra le gambe che però se la suona e se la canta

poi ci siamo noi traditi e io personalmente passo sempre dal "devo essere forte e cercare di vedere se c'è ancora qualcosa di buono per noi" a "vaffanculo tira fuori le palle"


----------



## Skizzofern (29 Marzo 2012)

The Cheater ha detto:


> Non mi riferivo direttamente a te...generalizzavo...
> 
> Ma catalogare come "negativa" una persona perché va con uno impegnato mi trova totalmente in disaccordo...ancora più dei discorsi sui traditori...
> *
> ...cioè, io corteggio chi mi pare...se poi quella ci sta sarà lei che dovrà dare conto al suo uomo, non io...se poi io conosco il suo uomo magari è un po' diverso*...


Tu hai detto che con tua moglie eri in un momento di crisi.
Una donna che corteggia un uomo impegnato sapendo che è in crisi  con la sua donna è una donna scorretta. Oltre ad essere una che vuole vincere facile.
Io non ho mai parlato di peccato. Casomai di scorrettezza. Peccato sarà per la moglie del traditore. Nel senso che mi spiace.
Secondo me, il confronto non ci può essere così perchè si parte da un concetto di base diverso.
Tu, traditore, non ammetti di avere sbagliato. In quanto hai tradito la fiducia di tua moglie.Sbaglio, non peccato.
Si, lo butti lì ogni tanto ma sotto sotto non ti senti in colpa manco un po' e anzi sei nostalgico. Addirittura ti autogiustifichi.Dai della donna con le palle a chi ha subito un tradimento e lo ricambia  e senza palle a chi fa fatica  a farlo ma cerca in tutti i modi di salvare il matrimonio. Le palle ci vogliono a perdonare la tua donna e ad accoglierla nonostante l'errore. Ci vuole una grandezza rara.
Se tu, traditore, non hai coscienza dell'errore è ovvio che non si sta neanche a discuterne e che non capirai mai altri punti di vista.
Se invece si ha coscienza dell'errore si può poi andare avanti.
Ma onestamente leggo pochissimi traditori che ammettono: si, cazzo. Ho sbagliato. Non ho scuse.
Sul grassettato, vedi che trovi giustificazioni e sfumature come ti pare per dare un valore al tradimento?
c'è il tradimento di seria a,b,c??
no, al di là delle motivazioni il succo resta quello che è.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (29 Marzo 2012)

Skizzofern ha detto:


> Tu hai detto che con tua moglie eri in un momento di crisi.
> Una donna che corteggia un uomo impegnato sapendo che è in crisi  con la sua donna è una donna scorretta. Oltre ad essere una che vuole vincere facile.
> Io non ho mai parlato di peccato. Casomai di scorrettezza. Peccato sarà per la moglie del traditore. Nel senso che mi spiace.
> Secondo me, il confronto non ci può essere così perchè si parte da un concetto di base diverso.
> ...


io sono traditrice, non ho coscienza dell'errore perchè per me non si tratta di errore, ma di scelta
e come scelta la smetto quando voglio/vorrò

(già ho dato un taglio diverso al mio modo di tradire rispetto a un pò di tempo fa)

e capisco benissimo i punti di vista degli altri
come il tuo
come quello di ultimo o di kid


----------



## Minerva (29 Marzo 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> io sono traditrice, non ho coscienza dell'errore perchè per me non si tratta di errore, ma di scelta
> e come scelta la smetto quando voglio/vorrò
> 
> (già ho dato un taglio diverso al mio modo di tradire rispetto a un pò di tempo fa)
> ...


però è una scelta a senso unico, chiara


----------



## Kid (29 Marzo 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> però è una scelta a senso unico, chiara


Quoto...


----------



## Chiara Matraini (29 Marzo 2012)

Diletta ha detto:


> Comunque qualcosa di giusto lo hai detto:
> 
> 1) infatti io le motivazioni del marito non le ho ancora mica tanto accettate...le ho solo comprese, ed è già un passetto avanti
> 
> ...


ok, diletta...

hai ripetuto bene la lezione

ora ricordati un paio di cosette:

chiara matraini decide come quando e con chi trombare
la sua astinenza è una scelta


----------



## Chiara Matraini (29 Marzo 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> però è una scelta a senso unico, chiara



certo:singleeye:


----------



## Skizzofern (29 Marzo 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> io sono traditrice, non ho coscienza dell'errore perchè per me non si tratta di errore, ma di scelta
> *e come scelta la smetto quando voglio/vorrò
> *
> (già ho dato un taglio diverso al mio modo di tradire rispetto a un pò di tempo fa)
> ...


Di una scelta che coinvolge una persona che ne è all'oscuro.
E' una scelta tua.


----------



## Kid (29 Marzo 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> ok, diletta...
> 
> hai ripetuto bene la lezione
> 
> ...


E chissenefrega se ha un marito a casa giusto? Tanto non gli fai mancare nulla... 

Ammazza se ti bacchettano Chiara oggi! Ahahah


----------



## Ultimo (29 Marzo 2012)

The Cheater ha detto:


> io non voglio offenderti...ma se tu mi lanci un sasso non pensare che io me lo mangi :up:
> 
> mia moglie sa molto più di quanto tu possa immaginare...ed è anche molto più intelligente di te nel sapere che la testa di una persona non la cambi con un colpo di bacchetta...per te dire cosa avevo in testa quel giorno sarebbe dimostrare di avere le palle??? mahhhhhh...una tua personalissima considerazione...
> 
> ...


No carissimo sbagli come sempre.
Ma ritengo normale che tu sbagli, non perchè non sei intelligente, anzi... visto come eludi il tutto sai cavartela bene riguardo l'intelligenza.
Ora cerco di dire qualcosa vediamo se riusciamo a capirci.
Tu per quello che hai scritto ( ed appena dici di no ti ricopio tutte le cose che ha scritto) dici che trombare è normale, che capita così come uno sbatter di ciglio come se le persone altro non avessero come cervello che due palle e le donne una vagina. dici in quello che hai scritto sopra che tu moglie sa e conosce le sbandate, quindi a priori ora si chiama sbandata e non più voglia di farsi una sana trombata. Mi spieghi come mai adesso sto capovolgimento? Asserisci che una trombata sia normale, mi spieghi perchè non continui a fartela con l'americana e tua moglie con qualcuno? ( non voglio offenderti scrivendo quello che ho scritto) ma a questo punto mi sa che tu usi modi e maniere che solo a te convengono. Mi fermo qua, ma se ora mi hai letto è meglio che la smetti altrimenti la prossima volta ti scrivo per filo e per segno tutto quello che fino ad ora tu hai scritto.

Passiamo a me adesso.
Mia moglie mi ha tradito, e prima del tradimento io stavo male con lei per problemi che non sto a spiegarti, ed i problemi erano solo miei. Dopo il tradimento ho sofferto come un cane. Ora a distanza di quasi due anni benedico quel tradimento, lo benedico perchè quell'amore a cui io credevo esiste, ed adesso la compagna che mi ritrovo accanto è la donna che lei era e che adesso è al top della sua forma sia mentale che fisica ( a parte piccoli problemi che ha nel pensare ancora al suo gesto, parlo del tradimento di cui ancora non riesce a capire il perchè lei ci è cascata. O perlomeno lo sa ma ancora non lo digerisce) 
Ora io mio carissimo mi vivo la vita nella maniera più splendida!! felice di poter dire la mia parola in tutta sincerità, e felice che mia moglie può dire la sua parola in tutta sincerità.
E credimi il raggiungimento di quello che ho scritto, persone come te se lo sognano, perchè continueranno a vivere nella più totale menzogna a se stessi ed a chi li circonda.
Chiaro compà 

Ah un'altra cosa, premettendo che, ognuno può decidere di fare tutto quello che vuole senza però ledere agli altri, io mi godo il sesso e dico sesso! con mia moglie, i momenti di amore me li godo anche, e mi godo i momenti di amore e sesso uniti a piacere nostro. Quando tu o qualcuno avrà la capacità di uscire nudo! ed intendo nudo dentro, e fare uscire dalla bocca dei suoni, suoni che sono lo specchio reale di chi sta parlando, allora potrai capire quello che ho scritto, fino ad allora comparuzzo puoi solo non capire.


----------



## lothar57 (29 Marzo 2012)

Kid ha detto:


> E chissenefrega se ha un marito a casa giusto? Tanto non gli fai mancare nulla...
> 
> Ammazza se ti bacchettano Chiara oggi! Ahahah


bravo lezione imparata..sai che ci sono anche situazioni insostenibili..lei sta benissimo e io pure


----------



## Chiara Matraini (29 Marzo 2012)

Kid ha detto:


> E chissenefrega se ha un *marito *a casa giusto? Tanto non gli fai mancare nulla...
> 
> Ammazza se ti bacchettano Chiara oggi! Ahahah



nel chi è compreso anche lui 

ahahahahaha

bacchettino pure .....se questo procura benessere :carneval:


----------



## Skizzofern (29 Marzo 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> nel chi è compreso anche lui
> 
> ahahahahaha
> 
> bacchettino pure .....*se questo procura benessere* :carneval:


Oggi effettivamente mi è passato quel fastidioso doloretto che avevo alla schiena


----------



## Ultimo (29 Marzo 2012)

Skizzofern ha detto:


> Di una scelta che coinvolge una persona che ne è all'oscuro.
> E' una scelta tua.



:up:


----------



## Minerva (29 Marzo 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> nel chi è compreso anche lui
> 
> ahahahahaha
> 
> bacchettino pure .....se questo procura benessere :carneval:


a me sembrava si discutesse , francamente di bacchettare m'importa ben poco.
ben venga il tuo benessere , ognuno fa le sue scelte di vita


----------



## Kid (29 Marzo 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> a me sembrava si discutesse , francamente di bacchettare m'importa ben poco.
> ben venga il tuo benessere , ognuno fa le sue scelte di vita


Come mai carciofa oggi?


----------



## Skizzofern (29 Marzo 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> nel chi è compreso anche lui
> 
> ahahahahaha
> 
> *bacchettino pure .....se questo procura benessere* :carneval:


Si potrebbe dire la stessa cosa di quello che  hai fatto prima con diletta.
ps. la battuta sul godere era di livello bassino.
Son sicuro che sai fare di meglio:up:


----------



## Ultimo (29 Marzo 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> a me sembrava si discutesse , francamente di bacchettare m'importa ben poco.
> ben venga il tuo benessere , ognuno fa le sue scelte di vita


Quando non si sa rispondere si passa alle bacchettate ed alle battute. 

Prova a vedere come ha risposto a Diletta, Chiara sa benissimo che Diletta può anche essere portata a tradire, ma sa anche bene Diletta se tradirà ci starà molto male, E questo lo scrivo e lo penso soltanto perchè ho letto Diletta, e come ho letto io a Diletta l'ha letta anche la cara Matraini, solo che lei deve far capire che tromba come una pazza e gli piace. In pratica provoca.


----------



## Minerva (29 Marzo 2012)

Kid ha detto:


> Come mai carciofa oggi?


mi sento un po' spinosa
però appena trovo un attimo torno a qualcosa di bello


----------



## Minerva (29 Marzo 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Quando non si sa rispondere si passa alle bacchettate ed alle battute.
> 
> Prova a vedere come ha risposto a Diletta, Chiara sa benissimo che Diletta può anche essere porta a tradire, ma sa anche bene Diletta se tradirà ci starà molto male, E questo lo scrivo e lo penso soltanto perchè ho letto Diletta, e come ho letto io a Diletta l'ha letta anche la cara Matraini, solo che lei deve far capire che tromba come una pazza e gli piace. In pratica provoca.


come non gradisco che gli altri parlino di me tra loro ma  si riferiscano direttamente a me , cerco di fare lo stesso.
di chiara parlo con chiara


----------



## Chiara Matraini (29 Marzo 2012)

Skizzofern ha detto:


> Si potrebbe dire la stessa cosa di quello che  hai fatto prima con diletta.
> ps. la battuta sul godere era di livello bassino.
> Son sicuro che sai fare di meglio:up:





ma non era una battuta
non mi permetterei mai una battuta del genere

in effetti intendevo che Diletta non mi sembrava godere (= trarre benessere) della sua rielaborazione degli episodi incresciosi che l'hanno colpita negli ultimi tempi, soprattutto considerando il fatto che nello sforzo è coadiuvata da un'equipe psicoterapeuta/sacerdote di altissimo livello


chiedo a Diletta medesima di confermare o smentire gli eventuali strafalcioni


----------



## Chiara Matraini (29 Marzo 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Quando non si sa rispondere si passa alle bacchettate ed alle battute.
> 
> Prova a vedere come ha risposto a Diletta, Chiara sa benissimo che Diletta può anche essere portata a tradire, ma sa anche bene Diletta se tradirà ci starà molto male, E questo lo scrivo e lo penso soltanto perchè ho letto Diletta, e come ho letto io a Diletta l'ha letta anche la cara Matraini, solo che lei deve far capire che* tromba come una pazza* e gli piace.* In pratica provoca*.



*chi, io? 

chi, io? 


*


----------



## lothar57 (29 Marzo 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> mi sento un po' spinosa
> però appena trovo un attimo torno a qualcosa di bello



no il cynar..nooooooo che brutto..Minerva levalo...


----------



## Ultimo (29 Marzo 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> ma non era una battuta
> non mi permetterei mai una battuta del genere
> 
> in effetti intendevo che Diletta non mi sembrava godere (= trarre benessere) della sua rielaborazione degli episodi incresciosi che l'hanno colpita negli ultimi tempi, soprattutto considerando il fatto che nello sforzo è coadiuvata da un'equipe psicoterapeuta/sacerdote di altissimo livello
> ...


Che cultura!! notare bene che cultura non trascende la frase nella sua vera essenza, quindi non la divide scrivendola cul-tura. e se nella ricerca latina o di altro cultura esce fuori come cul e poi tura ? staminkia!!

Come sei colta Chiara, fai paura :singleeye:


----------



## Chiara Matraini (29 Marzo 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> a me sembrava si discutesse , francament*e di bacchettare m'importa ben poco*.
> ben venga il tuo benessere , ognuno fa le sue scelte di vita


lo so, Minerva carciofina

io intendevo il benessere degli astanti  :smile:


----------



## Ultimo (29 Marzo 2012)

Astante virtuale ? meglio presente no ?


----------



## Skizzofern (29 Marzo 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> *chi, io?
> 
> chi, io?
> 
> ...


Non mi far cadere un mito ora però!


----------



## The Cheater (29 Marzo 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> No carissimo sbagli come sempre.
> Ma ritengo normale che tu sbagli, non perchè non sei intelligente, anzi... visto come eludi il tutto sai cavartela bene riguardo l'intelligenza.
> Ora cerco di dire qualcosa vediamo se riusciamo a capirci.
> Tu per quello che hai scritto ( ed appena dici di no ti ricopio tutte le cose che ha scritto) dici che trombare è normale, che capita così come uno sbatter di ciglio come se le persone altro non avessero come cervello che due palle e le donne una vagina. dici in quello che hai scritto sopra che tu moglie sa e conosce le sbandate, quindi a priori ora si chiama sbandata e non più voglia di farsi una sana trombata. *Mi spieghi come mai adesso sto capovolgimento? Asserisci che una trombata sia normale, mi spieghi perchè non continui a fartela con l'americana e tua moglie con qualcuno?* ( non voglio offenderti scrivendo quello che ho scritto) ma *a questo punto mi sa che tu usi modi e maniere che solo a te convengono.* Mi fermo qua, ma se ora mi hai letto è meglio che la smetti altrimenti la prossima volta ti scrivo per filo e per segno tutto quello che fino ad ora tu hai scritto.
> ...


intanto, vado a sensazione, capirti non è una cosa della quale vantarsi (battuta )

e comunque io capisco te evidentemente tanto quanto tu capisci me

io non sostengo che farsi una trombata extra sia normale...semmai è consuetudine visto che in tanti tradiscono, ma lungi da me dire che sia giusto, corretto o naturale...succede in tantissimi casi, e ognuno ha le sue ragioni...

volevo dire che quando uno tradisce, lo fa "solo ed esclusivamente" per ragioni fisiche...perchè è attratto da un'altra...poi questa scopatina può tramutarsi in amore o in pentimento...non mi interessa cosa succede dopo, non è questo lo scopo del mio discorso...ma tutto nasce da un'attrazione, e c'è chi resiste e chi no...e poi ci sono quelli che non provano nulla per nessuno...casi estremi, di persone che pensano a tutto fuorchè al sesso...

io con l'americana ho chiuso...soffrivamo entrambi e io provavo sentimenti anche per mia moglie ancora, quindi abbiamo deciso di chiudere...anche perchè, come scritto miliardi di volte, non avevamo futuro insieme vivendo a 12mila km di distanza e con ognuno che ha la propria vita...

io non raggiungerò mai quello che hai ragione tu...ma chi ti dice che lo desidero??? io quello che ho e ho avuto me lo tengo stretto, ma contrariamente a te non ti dico "te lo puoi sognare" perchè per te sarebbe magari deleterio vivere come me...così come per me sarebbe MORTALE vivere come te...

io potrei anche sentirmi pentito di quanto fatto...ma non mi pentirò mai di quanto provato e tutt'ora sento nel mio cuore...per te dimostrerei di avere le palle condividendo questa cosa con mia moglie, mentre per me le palle le esco tenendomi dentro la sensazione evitando inutili sofferenze e problemi ad una relazione che sta lottando su MILLE FRONTI...

non fossi sicuro della scelta, capirei il tuo punto di vista...è solo che per te la "totale sincerità" è più importante della relazione stessa...e se mi permetti questa personalmente è una colossale caxxata...

...io non vado a chiedere MAI a mia moglie se pensa mai al suo ex fidanzato...sono certo che succede, ma è una cosa sua e sopratutto non mi darebbe nulla saperlo...solo per curiosità? per pretendere sincerità??? ma chi se ne fotte della sincerità...preferisco la complicità, quella cosa che (se la conosci) ti porta a condividere tutto, compresi i piccoli segreti pur mantenendoli nascosti come e più ci piace...ogni coppia ha i suoi equilibri, e tu NON SEI NESSUNO per sindacare su questo...


----------



## Ultimo (29 Marzo 2012)

The Cheater ha detto:


> intanto, vado a sensazione, capirti non è una cosa della quale vantarsi (battuta )
> 
> e comunque io capisco te evidentemente tanto quanto tu capisci me
> 
> ...



Nei casi in cui è la prima volta, e credo soprattutto succeda nelle donne, non avviene per solo eccitamento o desiderio fisico di una persona "bella" ma ci sono dietro mille e mille motivazioni di tipo anche psicologico, ci sono motivazioni familiari e sono diversi questi motivi. 
Se invece il tradimento non avviene come prima volta si diventa seriali e la la questione cambia, si adotta uno stile di vita atto solo a dei comportamenti che abbiamo scelto, e qua allora vale il tuo discorso che richiama la trombata.
 Io vorrei ricordarti che ho avuto tante occasioni per farmi una "trombata" ma mai fatta, ho scelto un percorso di vita a me consono, consono a quello che per me sono i valori dettati dalla società la moralità la chiesa dove "ci" siamo sposati, la morale etc. In pratica vuoi per fortuna vuoi per coincidenza vuoi per un miscuglio di cose, posso gravarmi il diritto di scrivere determinate cose che a te ed altri non vanno bene. Se un giorno la mia vita dovesse cambiare, stai sicuro di una cosa che per quanto potrò essere bugiardo a me stesso ed agli altri non sarò mai .. qua ometto la parolina che è meglio. E se questi discorsi che io faccio e che per me sono giusti a voi traditori non va bene io non posso farci assolutamente nulla, per come io mi vivo la mia vita tranquillamente essendo quello che sono, voi vi vivete la vostra, ma di base sta soltanto una cosa, che per quello che sono le circostanze di questa società morale educazione rispetto sincerità etc, voi traditori ed anche traditi potete solamente prendere atto che io di quei valori posso solo vantarmene, perchè mi stanno bene e ci vivo benissimo, se voi ci vivete bene per come state vivetevi quello che volete! ma non mi venite a dire che la vostra vita è fatta di morale fatta di sincerità fatta di educazione etc, altrimenti se pensate questo insegnate anche ai vostri figli quello che è l'andazzo della vostra vita.

E so che le mie parole sono dure, e so che chi mi legge rimane attonito, ma questo rimane un pensiero mio e della mia vita che mi rappresenta, chiunque sta bene con la sua vita, buon per lui, io non sarò qua ne a giudicarlo ne quant'altro, io posso solo esprimere una mia opinione.


----------



## The Cheater (29 Marzo 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Nei casi in cui è la prima volta, e credo soprattutto succeda nelle donne, non avviene per solo eccitamento o desiderio fisico di una persona "bella" ma ci sono dietro mille e mille motivazioni di tipo anche psicologico, ci sono motivazioni familiari e sono diversi questi motivi.
> Se invece il tradimento non avviene come prima volta si diventa seriali e la la questione cambia, si adotta uno stile di vita atto solo a dei comportamenti che abbiamo scelto, e qua allora vale il tuo discorso che richiama la trombata.
> Io vorrei ricordarti che ho avuto tante occasioni per farmi una "trombata" ma mai fatta, ho scelto un percorso di vita a me consono, consono a quello che per me sono i valori dettati dalla società la moralità la chiesa dove "ci" siamo sposati, la morale etc. In pratica vuoi per fortuna vuoi per coincidenza vuoi per un miscuglio di cose, posso gravarmi il diritto di scrivere determinate cose che a te ed altri non vanno bene. Se un giorno la mia vita dovesse cambiare, stai sicuro di una cosa che per quanto potrò essere bugiardo a me stesso ed agli altri non sarò mai .. qua ometto la parolina che è meglio. E se questi discorsi che io faccio e che per me sono giusti a voi traditori non va bene io non posso farci assolutamente nulla, per come io mi vivo la mia vita tranquillamente essendo quello che sono, voi vi vivete la vostra, ma di base sta soltanto una cosa, che per quello che sono le circostanze di questa società morale educazione rispetto sincerità etc, voi traditori ed anche traditi potete solamente prendere atto che io di quei valori posso solo vantarmene, perchè mi stanno bene e ci vivo benissimo, se voi ci vivete bene per come state vivetevi quello che volete! ma non mi venite a dire che la vostra vita è fatta di morale fatta di sincerità fatta di educazione etc, altrimenti se pensate questo insegnate anche ai vostri figli quello che è l'andazzo della vostra vita.
> 
> E so che le mie parole sono dure, e so che chi mi legge rimane attonito, ma questo rimane un pensiero mio e della mia vita che mi rappresenta, chiunque sta bene con la sua vita, buon per lui, io non sarò qua ne a giudicarlo ne quant'altro, io posso solo esprimere una mia opinione.


caro claudietto, ma io la rispetto la tua opinione...non la condivido, o almeno non in pieno, ma la rispetto...

a patto però che tu parli di opinione appunto (e non come spesso fai a mo di sentenze) e a patto ancora che tu rispetti quelle degli altri...rispettare, è diverso da condividere, ma lo sai bene...

se c'è questa base, cioè quella del non voler insegnare nulla all'altro, allora ci faremo tante belle chiacchierate...anche forti e accese...e dove anche il pizzicarsi fa bene...

ma se riprendi a scartavetrarmi l'uccello con lezioni di moralità, come se tu fossi il possessore della verità assoluta e l'inventore del "libro delle buone maniere" allora di strada ne faremo poca poca...


----------



## angelo-merkel (29 Marzo 2012)

The Cheater ha detto:


> caro claudietto, ma io la rispetto la tua opinione...non la condivido, o almeno non in pieno, ma la rispetto...
> 
> a patto però che tu parli di opinione appunto (e non come spesso fai a mo di sentenze) e a patto ancora che tu rispetti quelle degli altri...rispettare, è diverso da condividere, ma lo sai bene...
> 
> ...


ahahahhaahhahhah
scusa ma non ho resistito...scartavetrarmi l'uccello..ahahhahah


----------



## Ultimo (29 Marzo 2012)

The Cheater ha detto:


> caro claudietto, ma io la rispetto la tua opinione...non la condivido, o almeno non in pieno, ma la rispetto...
> 
> a patto però che tu parli di opinione appunto (e non come spesso fai a mo di sentenze) e a patto ancora che tu rispetti quelle degli altri...rispettare, è diverso da condividere, ma lo sai bene...
> 
> ...


Bhe allora mi hai letto male.
Perchè una delle frasi che ho sempre scritto è questa: ognuno può fare della propria vita quello che vuole, a patto che non lede ne a se stesso ne agli altri.

E visto che questa frase mia la conoscono tutti, quello che scartavetra le palle con grana da 1000 sei tu, impara a leggermi tistuniedduiminkia. 

Per le chiaccherate accese a me vanno bene.. ne ho dato dimostrazione no


----------



## The Cheater (29 Marzo 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Bhe allora mi hai letto male.
> Perchè una delle frasi che ho sempre scritto è questa: ognuno può fare della propria vita quello che vuole, a patto che non lede ne a se stesso ne agli altri.
> 
> E visto che questa frase mia la conoscono tutti, quello che scartavetra le palle con grana da 1000 sei tu, impara a leggermi tistuniedduiminkia.
> ...


io imparerò a leggerti, promesso...

...ma tu migliora la scrittura...che spesso un si capisci na beata minkia


----------



## Ultimo (29 Marzo 2012)

The Cheater ha detto:


> io imparerò a leggerti, promesso...
> 
> ...ma tu migliora la scrittura...che spesso un si capisci na beata minkia


impossibile!! pensa che, se dovessi nuovamente deregistrarmi, come nick metterei Ignorante :up: quindi su questo mi spiace ma non posso far nulla.Ma ci proverò

Rispetto anche io le tue opinioni, ma chiederei anche io una cosa a te, ricordati che in questo sito ci stanno persone che soffrono ed aprire un thread con un titolo come il tuo, ed usare parole che ometto di scrivere, sarebbe cosa gradita e carina evitarle.


----------



## The Cheater (29 Marzo 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> impossibile!! pensa che, se dovessi nuovamente deregistrarmi, come nick metterei Ignorante :up: quindi su questo mi spiace ma non posso far nulla.Ma ci proverò
> 
> Rispetto anche io le tue opinioni, ma chiederei anche io una cosa a te, ricordati che in questo sito ci stanno persone che soffrono ed aprire un thread con un titolo come il tuo, ed usare parole che ometto di scrivere, sarebbe cosa gradita e carina evitarle.


ti spiego

tutto nasce da un 3d aperto credo nello stesso giorno chiamato "se tradisci non ami"

siccome questa teoria, pur come sempre rispettando le idee altrui, non la condivido proprio per nulla e le storie di altri compresa quella mia dimostrano l'esatto contrario, il 3d nasce come risposta a questa affermazione che tanto mi fa arrabbiare 

dietro i tradimenti può esserci tutto, lo so per bene...ma anche niente claudio...capita, e anche abbastanza spesso, che un tradimento, il primo tradimento, accada per banale desiderio sessuale nel posto sbagliato al momento sbagliato...e un attimo prima eri sereno, innamorato, fedele e rilassato...

...puoi definire come vuoi il traditore...puoi dirgli le peggiori offese che senti...ma nessuno di noi può sentenziare che un traditore non ami la persona che ha accanto...stronzo, scorretto, incurante di valori e morale, ma che non provi amore non puoi dirlo...non puoi saperlo...


----------



## Ultimo (29 Marzo 2012)

The Cheater ha detto:


> ti spiego
> 
> tutto nasce da un 3d aperto credo nello stesso giorno chiamato "se tradisci non ami"
> 
> ...


 E lo dici a me? guarda che con mia moglie io ho parlato di questo, e siamo arrivati ad una conclusione, si chiama infatuazione, vai a leggere su wikipedia cosa c'è dietro la parola infatuazione, leggilo davvero per piacere, e forse mi capirai meglio.
Guarda che comunque io non credo di aver mai offeso un traditore, eventualmente se ci sono state battute forti, beh la il discorso cambia, qua subentra il mio carattere, e non riesco a rispondere a tono, ma sono consapevole dei forti toni che uso. Mentre in un dialogo dove i caratteri sono indicati appunto nella ricezione di quello che si vuole trasmettere usando toni e modi e maniere, sono sicuro di non aver mai offeso un traditore. 

Mi spiace sempre mettere di mezzo il conte, ma purtroppo lo devo fare, vedi il conte ? sua moglie sa quello che lui fa, ed hanno adottato uno stile di vita che è consono a loro, gli sta bene, lo fanno alla luce del sole quindi.... 
E mi starebbe bene pure una persona che cambia partner spesso, ma che questo lo faccia senza prendere in giro nessuno però e senza portare al tradimento persone che vengono circuite. Mentre se questo si fa le sua belle copulate essendo chiaro che lui è questo, buon per lui.


----------



## angelo-merkel (29 Marzo 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Bhe allora mi hai letto male.
> Perchè una delle frasi che ho sempre scritto è questa: ognuno può fare della propria vita quello che vuole, a patto che non lede ne a se stesso ne agli altri.
> 
> E visto che questa frase mia la conoscono tutti, quello che scartavetra le palle con grana da 1000 sei tu, impara a leggermi tistuniedduiminkia.
> ...


ot: la grana 1000 è per le rifiniture. togli uno 0 e puoi scartavetrare 
ahahahahahahah


----------



## Ultimo (29 Marzo 2012)

angelo-merkel ha detto:


> ot: la grana 1000 è per le rifiniture. togli uno 0 e puoi scartavetrare
> ahahahahahahah



Un'altra e ti scartavetro le palle anche a te chiaro! con grana da 100 stavolta. 

E poi non dite che non so scherzare eh :carneval:


----------



## Arcibald (29 Marzo 2012)

salve a tutti, è la prima volta che scrivo ma vi leggo da parecchio tempo, soprattutto per cercare di capire meglio la psicologia ed i processi mentali dei traditi e, soprattutto, dei traditori.

non ho letto tutte le pagine del thread quindi chiedo scusa se ripetero' cose già dette da altri, volevo solo dire che la base di partenza di op per me è totalmente sbagliata, soprattutto perchè quando si parla di tradimento non si parla solo di amore tout court, si parla anche di coppia, di valori, di aspettative che si hanno quando ci si sposa o comunque 
si decide di passare il resto della propria vita insieme, sempre giurando e promettendo la propria fedeltà al partner.

quindi puo benissimo essere che chi tradisce lo faccia perchè gli piace trombare, ma allora perchè la persona che la pensa in questo modo decide di sposarsi? perchè promette fedeltà se pensa in cuor suo di non doverla a nessuno, oltre a sganciarla dal discorso "amore per il partner"? questa è pura e semplice ipocrisia, a mio avviso una delle peggiori attitudini umane, una delle caratteristiche che fanno la differenza tra le persone che valgono e le persone che non valgono nulla (si, faccio questo tipo di distinzioni generali a priori, specie per decidere con quali persone creare legami, dato che in genere non ho nulla da imparare dalle persone di "poco spessore" per cosi dire, ma siamo ampiamente OT)

dicevo, il punto focale non è che chi tradisce è una merda perchè non ama il proprio partner, cosa possibile soprattutto perchè il termine "amore" non spiega da solo cio che succede quando ci si innamora di una persona E poi si decide di costruire una vita insieme a questa persona, e, dal mio punto di vista, molto spesso le persone, soprattutto giovani come me (ho 25 anni) confondono l'amore con l'innamoramento, quindi dopo un tot di tempo credono che l'amore sia passato, o sia scemato, o cose di questo genere.

chi tradisce è una merda perchè tradisce la sua promessa di essere fedele solo a quella determinata persona (e alla famiglia che genererà con essa ovviamente), e se davvero uno la pensasse come the cheater, se non fosse ipocrita non si sposerebbe o impegnerebbe con nessuna persona, ma vivrebbe single per potersi permettere tutte le trombate che vuole senza conseguenze, o ancora meglio potrebbe trovare un partner che la pensa come lui, e che quindi insieme decidano di non voler vivere una vita monogama, e in qualche modo si autorizzano a vicenda a vivere la propria sessualità con altre persone, quindi cheater vorrei proprio chiederti, se la pensi cosi, perchè non ti sei trovato una compagna che ti permetta di vivere cosi e che viva cosi anche lei?

ah, ritengo l'affermazione di op falsa e sbagliata anche perchè dice che chi non tradisce non ama il sesso quanto chi tradisce, e questa è una cazzata, son due cose completamente scollegate, non hanno nessuna relazione, io amo trombare, ma sono una persona fedele per indole e per ragionamento, e quando sto in una relazione fissa con una donna, non andrei mai con un'altra donna, e non mi sento "represso" sessualmente per questo, ne penso che il sesso sia una cosa irrilevante, anzi, semplicemente ho deciso di stare solo con quella persona, e le altre non mi devono interessare e non mi interessano, tutta la mia voglia sessuale la sfogo con la mia partner


----------



## Tebina (29 Marzo 2012)

Arcibald ha detto:


> salve a tutti, è la prima volta che scrivo ma vi leggo da parecchio tempo, soprattutto per cercare di capire meglio la psicologia ed i processi mentali dei traditi e, soprattutto, dei traditori.
> 
> non ho letto tutte le pagine del thread quindi chiedo scusa se ripetero' cose già dette da altri, volevo solo dire che la base di partenza di op per me è totalmente sbagliata, soprattutto perchè quando si parla di tradimento non si parla solo di amore tout court, si parla anche di coppia, di valori, di aspettative che si hanno quando ci si sposa o comunque
> si decide di passare il resto della propria vita insieme, sempre giurando e promettendo la propria fedeltà al partner.
> ...


Si sentiva la mancanza di uno di 25 anni con la verità in tasca...


----------



## angelo-merkel (29 Marzo 2012)

Tebina ha detto:


> Si sentiva la mancanza di uno di 25 anni con la verità in tasca...


la spataffiata di archibald non l'ho letta ma la tu asciabolata si...minchia...brrrr sono gelato


----------



## angelo-merkel (29 Marzo 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Un'altra e ti scartavetro le palle anche a te chiaro! con grana da 100 stavolta.
> 
> E poi non dite che non so scherzare eh :carneval:


lo fai già, stai sereno
ahahahhah


----------



## The Cheater (29 Marzo 2012)

Arcibald ha detto:


> salve a tutti, è la prima volta che scrivo ma vi leggo da parecchio tempo, soprattutto per cercare di capire meglio la psicologia ed i processi mentali dei traditi e, soprattutto, dei traditori.
> 
> non ho letto tutte le pagine del thread quindi chiedo scusa se ripetero' cose già dette da altri, volevo solo dire che la base di partenza di op per me è totalmente sbagliata, soprattutto perchè quando si parla di tradimento non si parla solo di amore tout court, si parla anche di coppia, di valori, di aspettative che si hanno quando ci si sposa o comunque
> si decide di passare il resto della propria vita insieme, sempre giurando e promettendo la propria fedeltà al partner.
> ...


primo punto:
non credo che la gente si sposi pensando "poi tromberò con chi voglio"...succede e basta, e probabilmente all'epoca non lo si voleva

secondo punto:
ripeto...la maggior parte delle persone si sposano e sono felici di farlo, e giurano fedeltà e le altre caxxate convinti di rispettarle...ma poi c'è il quotidiano...

terzo punto:
nessuno ha scritto che chi non tradisce non ama il sesso...semmai "chi tradisce" è scontato che abbia grandi necessità di sesso, forse più di altri...visto che nei tradimenti la componente sessuale è solitamente la caratteristica principale della storia

riflessione:
hai 25 anni, e non sei sposato a quanto ho capito...non ti sto dando dell'immaturo o inesperto, ma permettimi di consigliarti di andarci piano con le convinzioni...cioè, portale anche avanti, coltiva i tuoi saggi valori...ma non pensare di aver capito tutto della vita perchè c'è gente anche di 50 e più anni che ancora impara...figurati a 25...

e poi domanda:
chi è OP???


----------



## lothar57 (29 Marzo 2012)

Arcibald ha detto:


> salve a tutti, è la prima volta che scrivo ma vi leggo da parecchio tempo, soprattutto per cercare di capire meglio la psicologia ed i processi mentali dei traditi e, soprattutto, dei traditori.
> 
> non ho letto tutte le pagine del thread quindi chiedo scusa se ripetero' cose già dette da altri, volevo solo dire che la base di partenza di op per me è totalmente sbagliata, soprattutto perchè quando si parla di tradimento non si parla solo di amore tout court, si parla anche di coppia, di valori, di aspettative che si hanno quando ci si sposa o comunque
> si decide di passare il resto della propria vita insieme, sempre giurando e promettendo la propria fedeltà al partner.
> ...



ma cosa debbo leggere....ahahaahhahh..anch'io a 15 anni ero depositario di queste belle cose..giovin invornito..la verita' e'un altra sveglia...la ragazza che vedo domani sera ha solo 3 anni piu di te..ma casso se conosce il mondo!!!vabbe'con un diabolico maestro come me...


----------



## Arcibald (29 Marzo 2012)

OP= original poster, cioè la persona che ha aperto il thread 



> hai 25 anni, e non sei sposato a quanto ho capito...non ti sto dando dell'immaturo o inesperto, ma permettimi di consigliarti di andarci piano con le convinzioni...cioè, portale anche avanti, coltiva i tuoi saggi valori...ma non pensare di aver capito tutto della vita perchè c'è gente anche di 50 e più anni che ancora impara...figurati a 25...


certo figurati, non ho detto ne penso di aver capito tutto della vita, anzi, ne ho di cose da capire...cio non toglie che ho dei punti fermi e uno di questi è proprio la fedeltà.
e non è una questione solo di età, ma di indole, carattere, educazione, mentalità...di traditori ne è piena anche la mia generazione ed anche quelli piu piccoli.
semplicemente per me l'ipocrisia è una cosa stupida, è da stupidi essere ipocriti, ed ingaggiare un impegno con una persona e poi non rispettarlo è ipocrita, quindi stupido, di conseguenza non lo faccio (ma ci sono tanti altri motivi)
ovviamente ho tutta la vita davanti a me quindi non posso prevedere che succederà, ma i punti fermi fidati che sono sempre li a ricordarmi chi sono, chi voglio essere e soprattutto chi non voglio essere


----------



## The Cheater (29 Marzo 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> ma cosa debbo leggere....ahahaahhahh..anch'io a 15 anni ero depositario di queste belle cose..giovin invornito..la verita' e'un altra sveglia...la ragazza che vedo domani sera ha solo 3 anni piu di te..ma casso se conosce il mondo!!!vabbe'con un diabolico maestro come me...


ahahahahahaah mitico 

ma senti, quando è che mi inviti a cena con un paio di tue amichette???

però ti avverto...vorrei non tradire più, e quindi al massimo ciucciatella di tette...quindi procuramene una che le abbia belle grosse


----------



## Arcibald (29 Marzo 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> ma cosa debbo leggere....ahahaahhahh..anch'io a 15 anni ero depositario di queste belle cose..giovin invornito..la verita' e'un altra sveglia...la ragazza che vedo domani sera ha solo 3 anni piu di te..ma casso se conosce il mondo!!!vabbe'con un diabolico maestro come me...


attribuisci a me una presunta superficialità e/o ingenuità senza conoscermi 
ma fa niente, puo succedere.
nello specifico, me la fai vedere tu la verità? cioè cosa ho scritto di cosi particolarmente sbagliato? grazie

ah comunque io non volevo far vedere "la luce" a nessuno, ne tantomeno penso di avere in mano la verità assoluta, ho solo dato il mio punto di vista, come ci si puo aspettare in una discussone.


----------



## Tebina (29 Marzo 2012)

angelo-merkel ha detto:


> la spataffiata di archibald non l'ho letta ma la tu asciabolata si...minchia...brrrr sono gelato


e mi sono trattenuta...(tu che ti raggeli con Tebina guarda...non ci credo nemmeno se ti avessi davanti!)


----------



## Tebina (29 Marzo 2012)

riflessione:
hai 25 anni, e non sei sposato a quanto ho capito...non ti sto dando dell'immaturo o inesperto, ma permettimi di consigliarti di andarci piano con le convinzioni...cioè, portale anche avanti, coltiva i tuoi saggi valori...ma non pensare di aver capito tutto della vita perchè c'è gente anche di 50 e più anni che ancora impara...figurati a 25...

e poi domanda:
chi è OP??? [/QUOTE]

Si. E' immaturo e insesperto.
Quando in saccoccia avrà un pò di calci nei denti vedrai che qualcosa cambia


----------



## Tebina (29 Marzo 2012)

Arcibald ha detto:


> attribuisci a me una presunta superficialità e/o ingenuità senza conoscermi
> ma fa niente, puo succedere.
> nello specifico, me la fai vedere tu la verità? cioè cosa ho scritto di cosi particolarmente sbagliato? grazie
> 
> ah comunque io non volevo far vedere "la luce" a nessuno, ne tantomeno penso di avere in mano la verità assoluta, ho solo dato il mio punto di vista, come ci si puo aspettare in una discussone.



Tu invece hai bollato i traditori a prescindere come?


----------



## The Cheater (29 Marzo 2012)

Arcibald ha detto:


> OP= original poster, cioè la persona che ha aperto il thread
> 
> 
> 
> ...


fidati di chi ha qualche pelo bianco

non dare nulla per scontato...sono sicuro che rimarrai fedelissimo, ma se per caso poi non dovesse andare così tornerai qui a raccontarcelo? e quindi a beccarti una sonora serie di pernacchioni??? 

non dare troppe definizioni negative...ipocrita, stupidi ecc...o rischi di doverle dire a te stesso un domani...

stai sereno...goditi i tuoi 25 anni e le tue MERAVIGLIOSE intenzioni...ma non vantartene troppo...


----------



## lothar57 (29 Marzo 2012)

Arcibald ha detto:


> attribuisci a me una presunta superficialità e/o ingenuità senza conoscermi
> ma fa niente, puo succedere.
> nello specifico, me la fai vedere tu la verità? cioè cosa ho scritto di cosi particolarmente sbagliato? grazie
> 
> ah comunque io non volevo far vedere "la luce" a nessuno, ne tantomeno penso di avere in mano la verità assoluta, ho solo dato il mio punto di vista, come ci si puo aspettare in una discussone.


sei sfigato ragazzo ti perdono..perche'mio figlio ha 3 anni meno di te..sei anche sfigato perche'io e Tebe siamo traditori, e hai beccato noi,,comunque visto che potrei essere benissimo tuo padre..ti ascolto..


----------



## lothar57 (29 Marzo 2012)

The Cheater ha detto:


> ahahahahahaah mitico
> 
> ma senti, quando è che mi inviti a cena con un paio di tue amichette???
> 
> però ti avverto...vorrei non tradire più, e quindi al massimo ciucciatella di tette...quindi procuramene una che le abbia belle grosse



aahhahahahah..be'in aereo in un'ora sei qua'credo...grande Cheat..ci divertiremmo tanto..ma mia mogli mi controlla..sapessi che lotta


----------



## Arcibald (29 Marzo 2012)

credo ci sia stato un malinteso, o qualcuno ha frainteso le mie parole oppure non sono stato capace di spiegarmi, chiedo scusa.



> non dare nulla per scontato


non lo faccio



> stai sereno...goditi i tuoi 25 anni e le tue MERAVIGLIOSE intenzioni...ma non vantartene troppo...


ti ringrazio, penso di godermeli abbastanza bene per ora  comunque, seriamente, non mi sto vantando di nulla, ho solo visto una discussione interessante, ed ho voluto dire la mia, e ora vorrei capire come mai voi pensate che io mi stia vantando o che, non ho mai detto nulla del genere.
ho solo detto che chi  è infedele in un rapporto monogamo è ipocrita, qualcuno lo contesta? in che modo?
ho anche specificato che, per esempio, una coppia scambista non la ritengo per niente ipocrita, anzi penso sia il modello ideale per "i traditori" come li chiamate voi, è sbagliato?


----------



## angelo-merkel (29 Marzo 2012)

Tebina ha detto:


> e mi sono trattenuta...(tu che ti raggeli con Tebina guarda...non ci credo nemmeno se ti avessi davanti!)


eh no se fai così mi surriscaldo  
v' che a differenza di quello che può sembrare sono sensibile...emotivo magari no ma sensibile si


----------



## Arcibald (29 Marzo 2012)

Tebina ha detto:


> Si sentiva la mancanza di uno di 25 anni con la verità in tasca...


mi spieghi quale verità avrei io? grazie


----------



## Tebina (29 Marzo 2012)

angelo-merkel ha detto:


> eh no se fai così mi surriscaldo
> v' che a differenza di quello che può sembrare sono sensibile...emotivo magari no ma sensibile si


No ti prego...non surriscaldarti....ci sono già io oggi con la terza guerra mondiale in testa..
Tu sensibile? Si. Ho capito che lo sei. E non sto scherzando...(sorriso)


----------



## angelo-merkel (29 Marzo 2012)

beh cari i miei vecchiettini (rispetto a archie non a me che ne ho 42). io non ho mai tradito una donna. beh, una volta, ma tecnicamente ancora non stavo insieme alla mia ex moglie.
comunque tornando a bomba io a 25 anni la pensavo così come archie e ho mantenuto. tie'!


----------



## The Cheater (29 Marzo 2012)

Arcibald ha detto:


> credo ci sia stato un malinteso, o qualcuno ha frainteso le mie parole oppure non sono stato capace di spiegarmi, chiedo scusa.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


non è questione di contestare la tua idea...qui di giudizi ce ne sono di ben peggiori sull'argomento  

il punto è che sembri un po' troppo convinto per l'età che hai...e non sei sposato, non hai una relazione così importante credo...non hai figli, non lavori per una famiglia...non mantieni una casa...giusto???

sei fidanzato??? da quanto, 2-3 anni??? ti ripeto, coltiva le tue intenzioni ma non dare per scontato di essere UN UOMO fatto e finito...

...io non ho moltissimi anni più di te, eppure a 25 anni ero molto diverso...e a 50 sarò ancora diverso, puoi scommeterci...
...non un cambiamento radicale, ma gli eventi e le situazioni segnano una persona fino a cambiarne parecchie caratteristiche...

prenditi tempo, e sopratutto non sposarti fino ai 30 almeno


----------



## angelo-merkel (29 Marzo 2012)

Tebina ha detto:


> No ti prego...non surriscaldarti....ci sono già io oggi con la terza guerra mondiale in testa..
> Tu sensibile? Si. Ho capito che lo sei. E non sto scherzando...(sorriso)


flap...flap....


----------



## Tebina (29 Marzo 2012)

Arcibald ha detto:


> mi spieghi quale verità avrei io? grazie


Questa sotto che hai scritto tu.

Chi tradisce è una merda perchè tradisce la sua promessa di essere fedele solo a quella determinata persona (e alla famiglia che genererà con essa ovviamente),

Scritto così. Senza se e senza ma.
A prescindere proprio.


----------



## The Cheater (29 Marzo 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> aahhahahahah..be'in aereo in un'ora sei qua'credo...grande Cheat..ci divertiremmo tanto..ma mia mogli mi controlla..sapessi che lotta


allora scendi tu qui giù...visto che mia moglie mi controlla meno della tua (ma più di prima) ahahahahaha


----------



## angelo-merkel (29 Marzo 2012)

Tebina ha detto:


> Questa sotto che hai scritto tu.
> 
> Chi tradisce è una merda perchè tradisce la sua promessa di essere fedele solo a quella determinata persona (e alla famiglia che genererà con essa ovviamente),
> 
> ...


un po' c'ha ragione


----------



## HJallogoodbye (29 Marzo 2012)

The Cheater ha detto:


> non è questione di contestare la tua idea...qui di giudizi ce ne sono di ben peggiori sull'argomento
> 
> il punto è che sembri un po' troppo convinto per l'età che hai...e non sei sposato, non hai una relazione così importante credo...non hai figli, non lavori per una famiglia...non mantieni una casa...giusto???
> 
> ...


Le argomentazioni colpiscono per la varietà e profondità di analisi delle motivazioni dell'animo umano e per la mancanza di generalizzazione-


----------



## angelo-merkel (29 Marzo 2012)

The Cheater ha detto:


> allora scendi tu qui giù...visto che mia moglie mi controlla meno della tua (ma più di prima) ahahahahaha


ma dico..il trombincontro organizzatevelo in pvt ahahahah


----------



## Arcibald (29 Marzo 2012)

Tebina ha detto:


> Questa sotto che hai scritto tu.
> 
> Chi tradisce è una merda perchè tradisce la sua promessa di essere fedele solo a quella determinata persona (e alla famiglia che genererà con essa ovviamente),
> 
> ...


ok si effettivamente ho usato una terminologia sbagliata, colpa mia, ma nel linguaggio che uso quotidianamente quella definizione ha un significato diverso da quello che è di solito...
prometto che in futuro usero' un linguaggio piu consono alla situazione evitando di lasciarmi andare ad espressioni gergali che possono essere fraintese 

comunque, anche messa cosi, quella non è una verità in tasca, è solo un giudizio, che tu puoi ritenere sbagliato, ma è un mio personale giudizio, come ne avrai sicuramente anche tu nei confronti di altre categorie.


----------



## Tebina (29 Marzo 2012)

angelo-merkel ha detto:


> flap...flap....


adulatore....


----------



## The Cheater (29 Marzo 2012)

HJallogoodbye ha detto:


> Le argomentazioni colpiscono per la varietà e profondità di analisi delle motivazioni dell'animo umano e per la mancanza di generalizzazione-


ogni tanto è necessario anche generalizzare...o altrimenti sarebbe necessario analizzare ben 6miliardi di individui al mondo visto che siamo tutti chimicamente, fisicamente e mentalmente ognuno totalmente diverso dall'altro...


----------



## Tebina (29 Marzo 2012)

Arcibald ha detto:


> ok si effettivamente ho usato una terminologia sbagliata, colpa mia, ma nel linguaggio che uso quotidianamente quella definizione ha un significato diverso da quello che è di solito...
> prometto che in futuro usero' un linguaggio piu consono alla situazione evitando di lasciarmi andare ad espressioni gergali che possono essere fraintese
> 
> comunque, anche messa cosi, quella non è una verità in tasca, è solo un giudizio, che tu puoi ritenere sbagliato, ma è un mio personale giudizio, come ne avrai sicuramente anche tu nei confronti di altre categorie.


Allora va bene...l'ho letto come una cosa assoluta.

E si. Ovviamente io ho tutt'altra idea.

Benvenuto fra noi comunque


----------



## Tebina (29 Marzo 2012)

angelo-merkel ha detto:


> un po' c'ha ragione


...sgrunt!!!!


----------



## angelo-merkel (29 Marzo 2012)

però archi non riesci a scrivere un po' meno da libro stampato?
mi sembri un ciclostile della rivista "Psicologia del terzo millennio"


----------



## angelo-merkel (29 Marzo 2012)

Tebina ha detto:


> adulatore....


no, linguista 
caxxo mi mancano le emoticon


----------



## Arcibald (29 Marzo 2012)

angelo-merkel ha detto:


> però archi non riesci a scrivere un po' meno da libro stampato?
> mi sembri un ciclostile della rivista "Psicologia del terzo millennio"


hahaha ci provero'


----------



## angelo-merkel (29 Marzo 2012)

non mi va di sbattermi e leggere 36 pagg di thread ma vorrei solo dire la mia sul titolo. trombare piace anche a chi non tradisce.
Lo giuro!!


----------



## Tebe (29 Marzo 2012)

angelo-merkel ha detto:


> no, linguista
> caxxo mi mancano le emoticon


Porca miseria...hai ragione...me ne ero dimenticata...:bleble:


----------



## angelo-merkel (29 Marzo 2012)

Arcibald ha detto:


> hahaha ci provero'


ecco...rilassati un attimo e svaccati un po'. mica bisogna per forza parlare di cose pesanti in maniera pesante. non sei ad un esame all'università.


----------



## The Cheater (29 Marzo 2012)

angelo-merkel ha detto:


> non mi va di sbattermi e leggere 36 pagg di thread ma vorrei solo dire la mia sul titolo. trombare piace anche a chi non tradisce.
> Lo giuro!!


infatti il concetto era:
trombare piace a tutti, ma è molto probabile che se a qualcuno piace meno difficilmente potrà essere un traditore visto che il sesso è la componente prevalente di un tradimento...

cioè...se mi dici "conosco un fedele che non tromba da 3 mesi" ci credo
...se mi dici "conosco uno che ha l'amante ma pur vedendosi non trombano da tempo"...
...eh non ci credo...:smile:


----------



## angelo-merkel (29 Marzo 2012)

The Cheater ha detto:


> infatti il concetto era:
> trombare piace a tutti, ma è molto probabile che se a qualcuno piace meno difficilmente potrà essere un traditore visto che il sesso è la componente prevalente di un tradimento...
> 
> cioè...se mi dici "conosco un fedele che non tromba da 3 mesi" ci credo
> ...


e vabbe'...è da un pezzo che non ci sono più le mezze stagioni


----------



## angelo-merkel (29 Marzo 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Porca miseria...hai ragione...me ne ero dimenticata...:bleble:


non mi stai sul pezzo....


----------



## The Cheater (29 Marzo 2012)

angelo-merkel ha detto:


> e vabbe'...è da un pezzo che non ci sono più le mezze stagioni


...ma anche venezia è proprio bella...ma non so se ci vivrei...


----------



## angelo-merkel (29 Marzo 2012)

The Cheater ha detto:


> ...ma anche venezia è proprio bella...ma non so se ci vivrei...


non cominciamo che non si sa dove si va a finire


----------



## Tebe (29 Marzo 2012)

angelo-merkel ha detto:


> non mi stai sul pezzo....


non sono in me stasera....


----------



## Hallogoodbye (29 Marzo 2012)

angelo-merkel ha detto:


> però archi non riesci a scrivere un po' meno da libro stampato?
> mi sembri un ciclostile della rivista "Psicologia del terzo millennio"


E meno male!!


----------



## angelo-merkel (29 Marzo 2012)

Hallogoodbye ha detto:


> E meno male!!


che vuol dire? che deve esprimersi per forza come un professore dell'accademia della crusca?


----------



## angelo-merkel (29 Marzo 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> non sono in me stasera....


che succede?


----------



## Hallogoodbye (29 Marzo 2012)

The Cheater ha detto:


> ogni tanto è necessario anche generalizzare...o altrimenti sarebbe necessario analizzare ben 6miliardi di individui al mondo visto che siamo tutti chimicamente, fisicamente e mentalmente ognuno totalmente diverso dall'altro...


Non bisogna neanche esagerare.
Il tuo assunto può essere valido (ignorando altri aspetti morali, culturali) se chi tradisce non avesse sesso nel rapporto monogamico, ma cade se lo avesse come e quando vuole.
Non rispondermi che mancherebbe comunque la varietà perché giò ti rispondo perché ritieni la varietà indispensabile  e lì (accidenti...) saresti costretto ad approfondire.
Oppure sì, potresti sempre dire che "sempre la solita minestra stufa".


----------



## Hallogoodbye (29 Marzo 2012)

angelo-merkel ha detto:


> che vuol dire? che deve esprimersi per forza come un professore dell'accademia della crusca?


No, volglio dire che qualche post scritto in modo non colloquiale può starci bene!


----------



## angelo-merkel (29 Marzo 2012)

Hallogoodbye ha detto:


> No, volglio dire che qualche post scritto in modo non colloquiale può starci bene!


ti prego...25 anni...su hallo...un po' meno serioso forse...


----------



## Hallogoodbye (29 Marzo 2012)

angelo-merkel ha detto:


> ti prego...25 anni...su hallo...un po' meno serioso forse...


Non mi è sembrato eccessivo; ha scritto (cito a memoria) "chi tradisce è una merda".
Intendo non è eccessivamente serioso e formale :-D


----------



## The Cheater (29 Marzo 2012)

Hallogoodbye ha detto:


> Non bisogna neanche esagerare.
> Il tuo assunto può essere valido (ignorando altri aspetti morali, culturali) se chi tradisce non avesse sesso nel rapporto monogamico, ma cade se lo avesse come e quando vuole.
> Non rispondermi che mancherebbe comunque la varietà perché giò ti rispondo perché ritieni la varietà indispensabile  e lì (accidenti...) saresti costretto ad approfondire.
> Oppure sì, potresti sempre dire che "sempre la solita minestra stufa".


Non la varietà, ma la novità...

Io parlo per il primo tradimento...poi se uno diventa un seriale subentra come dici tu il desiderio di varietà, che io non conosco...

...oppure perdi la testa per quella singola novità...


----------



## Hallogoodbye (29 Marzo 2012)

The Cheater ha detto:


> Non la varietà, ma la novità...
> 
> Io parlo per il primo tradimento...poi se uno diventa un seriale subentra come dici tu il desiderio di varietà, che io non conosco...
> 
> ...oppure perdi la testa per quella singola novità...


E fino a quando la novità è nuova e serve alla bisogna?


----------



## The Cheater (29 Marzo 2012)

Hallogoodbye ha detto:


> E fino a quando la novità è nuova e serve alla bisogna?


Io ero concentrato sull'argomento "perché si tradisce"

Ciò che succede dopo è tutt'altro discorso

Chi si stanca, chi si pente, chi vuole sempre novità, chi si innamora di questa novità...

Io ad esempio ho vissuto una evasione tra l'altro virtuale per mesi...poi ha preso una determinata piega ed è diventata realtà e prima che me ne rendessi conto ci eravamo innamorati...


----------



## Hallogoodbye (29 Marzo 2012)

The Cheater ha detto:


> Io ero concentrato sull'argomento "perché si tradisce"
> 
> Ciò che succede dopo è tutt'altro discorso
> 
> ...


E a casa non trombavi?


----------



## The Cheater (29 Marzo 2012)

Hallogoodbye ha detto:


> E a casa non trombavi?


Beh...in quei mesi, parliamo di un anno fa, poco e male...

...ora trombo molto e bene...è come se mi stesse punendo a colpi di trombate


----------



## Flavia (30 Marzo 2012)

Hallogoodbye ha detto:


> E fino a quando la novità è nuova e serve alla bisogna?


molto, ma molto spesso è così: ti amo perchè ho bisogno di te; finito il momento di necessità svanisce anche quell'amore


----------



## Ultimo (30 Marzo 2012)

Arcibald ha detto:


> salve a tutti, è la prima volta che scrivo ma vi leggo da parecchio tempo, soprattutto per cercare di capire meglio la psicologia ed i processi mentali dei traditi e, soprattutto, dei traditori.
> 
> non ho letto tutte le pagine del thread quindi chiedo scusa se ripetero' cose già dette da altri, volevo solo dire che la base di partenza di op per me è totalmente sbagliata, soprattutto perchè quando si parla di tradimento non si parla solo di amore tout court, si parla anche di coppia, di valori, di aspettative che si hanno quando ci si sposa o comunque
> si decide di passare il resto della propria vita insieme, sempre giurando e promettendo la propria fedeltà al partner.
> ...



In buona parte la penso come te.
Aspetta però! perchè le motivazioni dei tradimenti sono tantissime, e spesso si scindono e si confondono con la parola amore. Chi si sposa a parere mio, e parlo comunque del passato recente, differentemente da ora aveva meno possibilità di conoscersi e conoscere la vita le donne gli uomini etc, quindi sempre a parere mio con il passare del tempo queste coppie "sballano", tra la routinne, le occasioni multiple che oggi abbiamo tutti di poter avere, unito al discorso di prima può portare a tradire. Questo detto in poche parole perchè le variabili e le motivazioni sono tante e occupano spazi che illustri personaggi ritraggono e analizzano continuamente. 
Il discorso a cui fai cenno tu dove non ci si dovrebbe sposare visto che si ha "attitudine al tradimento" un poco sballa, perchè una volta sposatosi e sposatosi perchè innamorati, e una volta che per diversi motivi si arriva al tradimento ed alla conoscenza ed alla consapevolezza che piace ogni tanto cambiare, bisognerebbe prendere atto di ciò e agire di conseguenza, quali siano le strade che porteranno il "soggetto" alla nuova strada, dipenderà da molteplici fattori che influenzeranno per l'appunto il soggetto, figli, partner, coscienza, paura, indipendenza economica e quant'altro. La cosa che personalmente a me non quadra e che mi da fastidio è questa: dopo il tradimento si continua a prendersi in giro senza prendersi la responsabilità di cominciare a valutarsi e continuare a tradire e prendersi in giro fino a quando non si viene scoperti, ed è dopo la scoperta che questi sembrano rinsavire d'un colpo! e la storia qua non mi quadra, non mi quadra assolutamente.


----------



## Ultimo (30 Marzo 2012)

angelo-merkel ha detto:


> lo fai già, stai sereno
> ahahahhah



Tranquillo io non ti rubino. mai fatto con nessuno e mai lo farò, ma visto che a quanto pare sto imparando a scartavetrare, occhio compà perchè hai cominciato a rompere, ed a quanto pare non sono l'unico a pensarla in questa maniera no?


----------



## Ultimo (30 Marzo 2012)

Arcibald ha detto:


> OP= original poster, cioè la persona che ha aperto il thread
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Mi piacciono questi giovani!


----------



## Ultimo (30 Marzo 2012)

Tebina ha detto:


> Questa sotto che hai scritto tu.
> 
> Chi tradisce è una merda perchè tradisce la sua promessa di essere fedele solo a quella determinata persona (e alla famiglia che genererà con essa ovviamente),
> 
> ...


Ho ho la situazione si inverte! stavolta non è un tradito che legge certi nomignoli! 

Ci facciamo un pensiero su questo che dite ? 

Apriamo un thread dove definire un traditore? sto solo provocando eh! ma finisce qua la provocazione per me.


----------



## Ultimo (30 Marzo 2012)

angelo-merkel ha detto:


> però archi non riesci a scrivere un po' meno da libro stampato?
> mi sembri un ciclostile della rivista "Psicologia del terzo millennio"



Ed io scrivo senza punteggiature ( e se le metto, le metto male) e si lamentano, se uno scrive da libro stampato si lamentano anche....


----------



## Diletta (30 Marzo 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Cosa c'entra il tradimento con una relazione stabile?
> 
> Sono altri i fattori per me che rendono una relazione stabile
> Ad esempio
> poter contare sulla persona che hai a fianco



Per rispondere alla tua domanda, pensavo ai traditori seriali, o comunque abitudinari. 
Questi non dovrebbero coinvolgere il partner in una relazione stabile (convivenza o matrimonio) conoscendo la loro naturale inclinazione.
E' ovvio che finiranno per tradirli e per ingannarli, e questo non è affatto corretto.
Ci vorrebbe un po' di coerenza e di onestà morale (che ora sembra non andare più di moda).


----------



## fightclub (30 Marzo 2012)

Diletta ha detto:


> Per rispondere alla tua domanda, pensavo ai traditori seriali, o comunque abitudinari.
> Questi non dovrebbero coinvolgere il partner in una relazione stabile (convivenza o matrimonio) conoscendo la loro naturale inclinazione.
> E' ovvio che finiranno per tradirli e per ingannarli, e questo non è affatto corretto.
> Ci vorrebbe un po' di *coerenza e di onestà morale* (che ora sembra non andare più di moda).


traditore e onesto non fanno rima e poi te lo spiega bene lothar che senza quel senso di proibito il tradimento non  sarebbe lo stesso
stavo notando che OP  si è scelto un bel nickname per lui che conosce bene l'inglese :carneval:
cheater oltre a traditore vuol dire anche disonesto....


----------



## lothar57 (30 Marzo 2012)

fightclub ha detto:


> traditore e onesto non fanno rima e poi te lo spiega bene lothar che senza quel senso di proibito il tradimento non sarebbe lo stesso
> stavo notando che OP  si è scelto un bel nickname per lui che conosce bene l'inglese :carneval:
> cheater oltre a traditore vuol dire anche disonesto....



sentivo prudermi le orecchie..ecco perche'..mi hai evocato..hahahaha..se onesto intendi con gli''ammmooorrri''e'verissimo...lunedi'dovrei eguagliare il record di un'amico paesano,in una settimana 3 diverse(moglie compresa..)e piu'tardi tento una cosa molto difficile...tasto il terreno con la piu'bella del paese...hai visto mai che.....

comunque verissimo io fare come Il Conte,cioe'''tradire''con la benedizione della moglie..non lo farei..e che gusto ci sarebbe???


----------



## Skizzofern (30 Marzo 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> sentivo prudermi le orecchie..ecco perche'..mi hai evocato..hahahaha.*.se onesto intendi con gli''ammmooorrri''e'verissimo...lunedi'dovrei eguagliare il record di un'amico paesano,in una settimana 3 diverse(moglie compresa..)e piu'tardi tento una cosa molto difficile...tasto il terreno con la piu'bella del paese...hai visto mai che...*..
> 
> comunque verissimo io fare come Il Conte,cioe'''tradire''con la benedizione della moglie..non lo farei..e che gusto ci sarebbe???


Sei fantastico!
senza la tua radiocronaca quotidiana con aggiornamento  non saprei più stare.
:carneval:


----------



## darkside (30 Marzo 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> sentivo prudermi le orecchie..ecco perche'..mi hai evocato..hahahaha..se onesto intendi con gli''ammmooorrri''e'verissimo...lunedi'dovrei eguagliare il record di un'amico paesano,i*n una settimana 3 diverse*(moglie compresa..)e piu'tardi tento una cosa molto difficile...tasto il terreno con la piu'bella del paese...hai visto mai che.....
> 
> comunque verissimo io fare come Il Conte,cioe'''tradire''con la benedizione della moglie..non lo farei..e che gusto ci sarebbe???


lothar ma sei sicuro di farcela??? insomma alla tua età 3 son tantine


----------



## Diletta (30 Marzo 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> ma non era una battuta
> non mi permetterei mai una battuta del genere
> 
> in effetti intendevo che Diletta non mi sembrava godere (= trarre benessere) della sua rielaborazione degli episodi incresciosi che l'hanno colpita negli ultimi tempi, soprattutto considerando il fatto che nello sforzo è coadiuvata da un'equipe psicoterapeuta/sacerdote di altissimo livello
> ...



Visto che me lo chiedi, non mi tiro mai indietro.
Complimenti per la tua capacità di saper giocare con le parole...peccato che si trattasse proprio di una battuta da quattro soldi e se ne sono accorti tutti!
Ma a me cosa importa? 
L'importante è che lo sappia io!

Per l'equipe di altissimo livello: aspettiamo per vedere i frutti che nasceranno e che saranno sicuramente copiosi.


----------



## Diletta (30 Marzo 2012)

Kid ha detto:


> E comunque... che vuol dire autostima? Pure io so di essere un figo per molte donne, ma che me ne faccio (a parte procurarmi ulteriori casini)?* Io sono un donnaiolo... *non ne vado fiero. Preferisco pensare alla stima che nutrono altre persone nei miei confronti. Non penso che tua moglie proverebbe molta stima nei tuoi confronti se sapesse certe cose, non credi?



Caro Kid, mi è saltata all'occhio questa tua affermazione.
Ma cosa intendi per ciò?
Perché ti definisci così? E' un ricordo legato al passato o è un aspetto ancora molto presente?
Ma donnaiolo non implica il tradimento?
O è un atteggiamento mentale che hai?


----------



## Kid (30 Marzo 2012)

Diletta ha detto:


> Caro Kid, mi è saltata all'occhio questa tua affermazione.
> Ma cosa intendi per ciò?
> Perché ti definisci così? E' un ricordo legato al passato o è un aspetto ancora molto presente?
> Ma donnaiolo non implica il tradimento?
> O è un atteggiamento mentale che hai?


Esatto, è un atteggiamento mentale. Mi viene naturale provarci anche se non ho intenzioni serie. Adoro giocare con l'altro sesso.

Ripeto: non ne vado fiero, vorrei poter aver un rapporto normale con una donna, ma non ce la faccio! :unhappy:


----------



## lothar57 (30 Marzo 2012)

darkside ha detto:


> lothar ma sei sicuro di farcela??? insomma alla tua età 3 son tantine


ma con quella di lunedi'scorso niente sesso..altre cose..invece casa e fuori lunedi'prossimo si...ahahah.non mi consoci amico io sono come Putin,,,qualcuno ha una tigre da salvare???


----------



## Skizzofern (30 Marzo 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> ma con quella di lunedi'scorso niente sesso..altre cose..invece casa e fuori lunedi'prossimo si...ahahah.non mi consoci amico io sono *come Putin,,,qualcuno ha una tigre da salvare*???




ma come, niente sesso, altre cose...

L'hai ingravidata con lo sguardo??:carneval:

Ma allora sei un bluff!!! tutte chiacchere e distintivo!
che delusione.

Quella con la moglie non vale, e che cazzo!


----------



## Chiara Matraini (30 Marzo 2012)

Diletta ha detto:


> Visto che me lo chiedi, non mi tiro mai indietro.
> Complimenti per la tua capacità di saper giocare con le parole...peccato che si trattasse proprio di una battuta da quattro soldi e se ne sono accorti tutti!
> Ma a me cosa importa?
> L'importante è che lo sappia io!
> ...



speriamo


----------



## darkside (30 Marzo 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> ma con quella di lunedi'scorso niente sesso..altre cose..invece casa e fuori lunedi'prossimo si...ahahah.non mi consoci amico io sono come Putin,,,qualcuno ha una tigre da salvare???


niente sesso? ah ecco spiegato tutto
credo sia meglio non conoscerti....sono una donna chissà cosa mi vorresti fare:rotfl:


----------



## Chiara Matraini (30 Marzo 2012)

Arcibald ha detto:


> OP= original poster, cioè la persona che ha aperto il thread
> 
> 
> 
> ...



che bello....mi sembra di rileggere me a 25 anni:w00t:


----------



## Nocciola (30 Marzo 2012)

Diletta ha detto:


> Visto che me lo chiedi, non mi tiro mai indietro.
> *Complimenti per la tua capacità di saper giocare con le parole...peccato che si trattasse proprio di una battuta da quattro soldi e se ne sono accorti tutti!
> *Ma a me cosa importa?
> L'importante è che lo sappia io!
> ...


Io no. Tanto che ho quotato e ho interpretato quele "godere" non nel senso sessuale.....


----------



## Chiara Matraini (30 Marzo 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Io no. Tanto che ho quotato e ho interpretato quele "godere" non nel senso sessuale.....



allora non sono proprio così derelitta se Farfalla mi capisce :up:


----------



## Nocciola (30 Marzo 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> allora non sono proprio così derelitta se Farfalla mi capisce :up:


Derelitta è un aggettivo che non si può accostarein alcun modo a te


----------



## The Cheater (30 Marzo 2012)

fightclub ha detto:


> traditore e onesto non fanno rima e poi te lo spiega bene lothar che senza quel senso di proibito il tradimento non  sarebbe lo stesso
> stavo notando che OP  si è scelto un bel nickname per lui che conosce bene l'inglese :carneval:
> cheater oltre a traditore vuol dire anche disonesto....


"cheater" ha vari chiavi di lettura

il verbo "to cheat" significa barare, imbrogliare...lo si usa se uno imbroglia ad un esame o anche giocando a carte

e poi naturalmente se uno tradisce

nello specifico, il mio nick non nasce a caso...fu l'americana una volta, mentre discutevamo in maniera molto accesa, mi disse "you are a cheater"...e io me la legai al dito


----------



## Minerva (30 Marzo 2012)

The Cheater ha detto:


> "cheater" ha vari chiavi di lettura
> 
> il verbo "to cheat" significa barare, imbrogliare...lo si usa se uno imbroglia ad un esame o anche giocando a carte
> 
> ...


quanto gioca la suggestione "esterofila" in questa relazione?
forse è solo una mia sciocca impressione


----------



## Tebe (30 Marzo 2012)

darkside ha detto:


> niente sesso? ah ecco spiegato tutto
> credo sia meglio non conoscerti....sono una donna chissà cosa mi vorresti fare:rotfl:


Giù le mani da Lottaruccio Dark! Io lo lovvo!!!!


----------



## The Cheater (30 Marzo 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> quanto gioca la suggestione "esterofila" in questa relazione?
> forse è solo una mia sciocca impressione


sminuirei la storia se considerassi rilevante questa suggestione

ma sarei anche bugiardo se negassi che ho sempre amato gli states...più dell'italia stessa...


----------



## darkside (30 Marzo 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Giù le mani da Lottaruccio Dark! Io lo lovvo!!!!


per carità, te lo lascio !!!! ho già troppi casini


----------



## Diletta (30 Marzo 2012)

Kid ha detto:


> Esatto, è un atteggiamento mentale. Mi viene naturale provarci anche se non ho intenzioni serie. Adoro giocare con l'altro sesso.
> 
> Ripeto: non ne vado fiero, vorrei poter aver un rapporto normale con una donna, ma non ce la faccio! :unhappy:



No, calma Kid, a questo punto mi devi far capire perché sono nel pallone più completo!
Ma davvero tu ci "provi" con le donne? Ma anche da sposato?
Ci provi per portartele a letto, quindi? (è ovvio, per quale altro motivo uno ci proverebbe? Per testare il proprio potere seduttivo?)
Scusa se domando e rispondo da sola, ma credimi che mi hai messo in agitazione...
...quindi, mi devi calmare con una bella risposta esauriente.

P.S. se così è, tua moglie sa che tipo sei?
O sei un topo sordo, come quelli che si aggiravano dalle mie parti un tempo...


----------



## contepinceton (30 Marzo 2012)

[video=youtube;nIXOk10vqYs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nIXOk10vqYs&feature=related[/video]

Cara Matra...
Ieri ho visto sto filmeto qua...
Spiega moltissime cose di te e tuo marito.

Spezzo una lancia in favore della Matra ( so che non ce n'è bisogno)

La sua salvezza sta nel saper sempre scegliere e discernere tra cose e importanti e cazzate.
Diremo che suo marito uomo molto pratico e concreto di quelli che hanno fede nella concretezza e nella semplicità, non è certo uomo da perdersi dietro a cazzate. 

Ma è anche uomo che dice...non sono scemo...capisco che lei abbia bisogno anche delle sue cazzate...
Quello che lui sa benissimo è che lei non rinuncerebbe MAI ad una cosa che vale per una cazzata.

QUindi sta sciallo.
Non so se le fa mancare qualcosa o meno, ma l'avessi avuta io una moglie così disponibile ed accondiscendente eh?

Mi pare che sia un rapporto dove si hanno ben chiari gli obiettivi da raggiungere, e una grande capacità di sacrificarsi per raggiungerli.

Vi è ora nel film una bellissima scena che mi ha fatto pensare al marito della matra.

Uno dei protagonisti riceve un sms.
Una che ha sbagliato numero.
E da lì parte tutto un giochino di sms ecc..ecc..ecc..
Fino al fatidico vediamoci.

Fatalità a sto giro arriva un marito al posto di lei.
Un marito che dice a sto qua...
Fatalità abbiamo condiviso e letto tutta sta storia.

Io sono una mela e lei una pera.
Non possiamo certo relazionarci o competere.
Io sono reale lei virtuale.

Quindi la frequenti, mia moglie, ci esca così poi potremo essere tutti e due reali ai suoi occhi.

E il paragone mi viene da una battuta che io feci al marito della matra...dopo che lui mi faceva molte domande sul personaggio del COnte...
Io gli chiesi...Ma che ne pensi di Chiara Matraini?

E lui a me...
E che me ne frega di Chiara Matraini?
Io ho tutto il resto eh? Di tutto quel resto me ne frega ed eccome...

Cioè non è che la Matra neghi a lui di confidargli certe sue esperienze, è lui che non le perdonerebbe mai di raccontargliele, perchè mi pare un uomo che se vuole sapere certe cose da sua moglie: GLIELE CHIEDE.
No?

Ma mi è sempre piaciuto vedere come sto uomo consideri sua moglie la first Lady di casa sua.


----------



## contepinceton (30 Marzo 2012)

Diletta ha detto:


> No, calma Kid, a questo punto mi devi far capire perché sono nel pallone più completo!
> Ma davvero tu ci "provi" con le donne? Ma anche da sposato?
> Ci provi per portartele a letto, quindi? (è ovvio, per quale altro motivo uno ci proverebbe? Per testare il proprio potere seduttivo?)
> Scusa se domando e rispondo da sola, ma credimi che mi hai messo in agitazione...
> ...


Ma noooooooooooooooooooooo...
Non è lui che ci prova...uffi dei...

Sono loro che ci provano con lui eh?

Quasi quasi vorrei essere una donna per provarci anch'io con lui...

Credimi Diletta...per quel che ne può capire un gnoccofilo come me...Kid è un uomo davvero bellissimo eh?

Ma ovvio io preferisco sua moglie a lui eh?:carneval::carneval::carneval:


----------



## Diletta (30 Marzo 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma noooooooooooooooooooooo...
> Non è lui che ci prova...uffi dei...
> 
> Sono loro che ci provano con lui eh?
> ...




Ma l'ho visto che è bello...quando metteva la foto, caspita, ce ne fossero...
Ma lo voglio sapere da lui!
(mi ero fatta tutta altra idea, capisci?, quindi lo devo sapere per rielaborarla...tanto ci sono abituata ormai!)
:carneval::carneval:


----------



## lothar57 (30 Marzo 2012)

darkside ha detto:


> niente sesso? ah ecco spiegato tutto
> credo sia meglio non conoscerti....sono una donna chissà cosa mi vorresti fare:rotfl:



ma io ne ho gia'abbastanza di donne amica ...non puoi capire quelle che''bazzico''io,per mia scelta,sono complicate e non per tutti,questa qui'e mia coetanea,marito due figlie,e ora e'saltato fuori che sono il terzo uomo che l'ha  baciata,marito compreso,dopo 30anni di matrimonio,e il secondo sempre dopo il marito,a spingersi un po'piu'in la'.Tra parentesi con grande fatica...ma lo immaginavo gia'da prima..le conquiste facili non mi attirano..le lascio agli invorniti.
Capito dark side of the moon......at salut


----------



## Minerva (30 Marzo 2012)

Kid ha detto:


> Esatto, è un atteggiamento mentale. Mi viene naturale provarci anche se non ho intenzioni serie. Adoro giocare con l'altro sesso.
> 
> Ripeto: non ne vado fiero, vorrei poter aver un rapporto normale con una donna, ma non ce la faccio! :unhappy:


è una forma di immaturità e di insicurezza .


----------



## Tebe (30 Marzo 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> è una forma di immaturità e di insicurezza .


Psicologa?


----------



## Skizzofern (30 Marzo 2012)

Per me è solo bisogno di continue conferme.
E' una cosa abbastanza innocua   ma certo poco gradevole per la moglie.


----------



## Diletta (30 Marzo 2012)

Skizzofern ha detto:


> Per me è solo bisogno di continue conferme.
> E' una cosa* abbastanza innocua   *ma certo poco gradevole per la moglie.



...ma dipende dal fine che ha: se è quello della trombata....


----------



## Tebe (30 Marzo 2012)

Diletta ha detto:


> ...ma dipende dal fine che ha: se è quello della trombata....


No, mi sembra di avere letto che il fine non è la trombata.
Anche io giocattolo ma il fine non è mai una trombata.


----------



## Cattivik (30 Marzo 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> No, mi sembra di avere letto che il fine non è la trombata.
> Anche io giocattolo ma il fine non è mai *una *trombata.


Il minimo sindacale è tre e che diamine! 


Cattivik

N.B. Due fatte di seguito contano comunque come una.


----------



## Ultimo (30 Marzo 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> è una forma di immaturità e di insicurezza .


Concordo, e concordo perchè quando stavo male in coppia anche io giocavo, giocavo un maniera pesante senza mai arrivare al dunque.
Dopo sono cresciuto, ho capito ed adesso sono qua a scrivere questo.


----------



## Tebe (30 Marzo 2012)

Cattivik ha detto:


> Il minimo sindacale è tre e che diamine!
> 
> 
> Cattivik
> ...


:incazzato::incazzato::incazzato::incazzato::incazzato::incazzato::incazzato:


----------



## Tebe (30 Marzo 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Concordo, e concordo perchè quando stavo male in coppia anche io giocavo, giocavo un maniera pesante senza mai arrivare al dunque.
> Dopo sono cresciuto, ho capito ed adesso sono qua a scrivere questo.


Continuo a non essere d'accordo.
La "seduzione" è innata.


----------



## Cattivik (30 Marzo 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> :incazzato::incazzato::incazzato::incazzato::incazzato::incazzato::incazzato:


Incontentabile....

Cattivik


----------



## Tebe (30 Marzo 2012)

Cattivik ha detto:


> Incontentabile....
> 
> Cattivik


Ma che incontentabile!!!!:incazzato:
Mi accontento di una...normale!


----------



## Ultimo (30 Marzo 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Continuo a non essere d'accordo.
> La "seduzione" è innata.


Ho solo scritto la mia esperienza. 

E' anche capitato recentemente di accorgermi di essere guardato, se sia seduzione se sia bellezza, se sia altro io questo non lo so, quello che so è quello che ho scritto sopra, adesso vado dritto per la mia strada senza bisogno alcuno ne di sentirmi bello ne di sentirmi seduttore, tutto mi scivola, può continuare a piacermi questo lo ammetto, ma non mi comporto più come prima.
Poi se parliamo di seduzione nel caso dove persone vivono e godono di questo facendosi avventure, bhe in questo caso io esco fuori dal discorso.


----------



## Tebe (30 Marzo 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Ho solo scritto la mia esperienza.
> 
> E' anche capitato recentemente di accorgermi di essere guardato, se sia seduzione se sia bellezza, se sia altro io questo non lo so, quello che so è quello che ho scritto sopra, adesso vado dritto per la mia strada senza bisogno alcuno ne di sentirmi bello ne di sentirmi seduttore, tutto mi scivola, può continuare a piacermi questo lo ammetto, ma non mi comporto più come prima.
> *Poi se parliamo di seduzione nel caso dove persone vivono e godono di questo* facendosi avventure, bhe in questo caso io esco fuori dal discorso.


Solo il neretto.

Sedurre non vuol dire andare a letto per forza.O vivere di quello per forza.
Non sono d'accordo nel dire che chi seduce è un immaturo o ha problemi di coppia.


----------



## Ultimo (30 Marzo 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Solo il neretto.
> 
> Sedurre non vuol dire andare a letto per forza.O vivere di quello per forza.
> Non sono d'accordo nel dire che chi seduce è un immaturo o ha problemi di coppia.


Quindi chi seduce senza avere lo scopo di andare a finire in un letto, per quale motivo secondo te dovrebbe sedurre ?

solo per godere di questo? ma a quale scopo scusami ? Non dirmi perchè vuole ottenere risposte dove si compiace della sua abilità di seduttore o perchè questo/a ha bisogno di risposte che gli confermano che lui è bello, altrimenti sarebbe come scrivere che ha bisogno di continue conferme, ed in questo caso appunto di immaturità.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (30 Marzo 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Solo il neretto.
> 
> Sedurre non vuol dire andare a letto per forza.O vivere di quello per forza.
> Non sono d'accordo nel dire che chi seduce è un immaturo o ha problemi di coppia.



Nemmeno io.

Però ritengo immaturità sfruttare la capacità di seduzione  (innata o appresa) per imbastire giochetti inconcludenti.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (30 Marzo 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Quindi chi seduce senza avere lo scopo di andare a finire in un letto, per quale motivo secondo te dovrebbe sedurre ?
> 
> solo per godere di questo? ma a quale scopo scusami ? Non dirmi perchè vuole ottenere risposte dove si compiace della sua abilità di seduttore o perchè questo/a ha bisogno di risposte che gli confermano che lui è bello, altrimenti sarebbe come scrivere che ha bisogno di continue conferme, ed in questo caso appunto di immaturità.


perchè è immaturo e insicuro


----------



## Ultimo (30 Marzo 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Nemmeno io.
> 
> Però ritengo immaturità sfruttare la capacità di seduzione  (innata o appresa) per imbastire giochetti inconcludenti.


E quindi non credi che se non si arriva al fine che sarebbe giusto esserci, dietro non ci sia qualcosa che non va ?


----------



## Ultimo (30 Marzo 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> perchè è immaturo e insicuro


Ecco .


----------



## Minerva (30 Marzo 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Continuo a non essere d'accordo.
> La "seduzione" è innata.


c'è un equivoco: la seduzione innata è inconsapevole e non mira alla conquista


----------



## Chiara Matraini (30 Marzo 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> c'è un equivoco: la seduzione innata è inconsapevole e non mira alla conquista



concordo, quello di cui parlano è in effetti un giochetto che fanno certe quarantenni


----------



## Chiara Matraini (30 Marzo 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> E quindi non credi che se non si arriva al fine che sarebbe giusto esserci, dietro non ci sia qualcosa che non va ?



credo che simili bagatelle vadano bene a 15 anni


----------



## Sbriciolata (30 Marzo 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Ecco .


Prendi e porta a casa ... ma in fondo Chiara ha ragione... sull'insicurezza intendo, no?


----------



## contepinceton (30 Marzo 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> concordo, quello di cui parlano è in effetti un giochetto che fanno certe quarantenni


Ah vero...
E credame...
Mi fa cascar le balle?
Prima faccio gli occhi da pesce lesso...
Poi....


----------



## Nocciola (30 Marzo 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> concordo, quello di cui parlano è in effetti un giochetto che fanno certe quarantenni


Quoto
Se fai la gatta poi la dai anche


----------



## Ultimo (30 Marzo 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> c'è un equivoco: la seduzione innata è inconsapevole e non mira alla conquista


Aspetta! e se è innata e consapevole ?  e ritorniamo sempre la.


----------



## Tebe (30 Marzo 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Quindi chi seduce senza avere lo scopo di andare a finire in un letto, per quale motivo secondo te dovrebbe sedurre ?
> 
> solo per godere di questo? ma a quale scopo scusami ? Non dirmi perchè vuole ottenere risposte dove si compiace della sua abilità di seduttore o perchè questo/a ha bisogno di risposte che gli confermano che lui è bello, altrimenti sarebbe come scrivere che ha bisogno di continue conferme, ed in questo caso appunto di immaturità.


La seduzione non vuol dire essere belli.
Conosco poche persone belle in grado di sedurre e molte "bruttine" che invece seducono alla grande.
E poche, anzi non me ne viene in mente nessuna adesso, che seducono per avere conferme.
E' un modo di essere, fa parte del carattere.


----------



## Ultimo (30 Marzo 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Prendi e porta a casa ... ma in fondo Chiara ha ragione... sull'insicurezza intendo, no?


No no stavolta in maniera incredibile credo che io e Chiara siamo d'accordo su qualcosa.

Solo che Sbri sto imparando a conoscere Chiara ed è meglio tenersi sempre lontano da lei, perchè lei gioca sulle parole a propria convenienza


----------



## Chiara Matraini (30 Marzo 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> No no stavolta in maniera incredibile credo che io e Chiara siamo d'accordo su qualcosa.
> 
> Solo che Sbri sto imparando a conoscere Chiara ed è meglio tenersi sempre lontano da lei, perchè lei gioca sulle parole a propria convenienza



uh..... che cattivona:mexican:


----------



## Ultimo (30 Marzo 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> La seduzione non vuol dire essere belli.
> Conosco poche persone belle in grado di sedurre e molte "bruttine" che invece seducono alla grande.
> E poche, anzi non me ne viene in mente nessuna adesso, che seducono per avere conferme.
> E' un modo di essere, fa parte del carattere.


None!! perchè si può essere belli si può essere brutti si può essere seduttori consapevoli ed inconsapevoli etc etc.


----------



## Ultimo (30 Marzo 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> uh..... che cattivona:mexican:



La vedi sbri? uffa però


----------



## Chiara Matraini (30 Marzo 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> La seduzione non vuol dire essere belli.
> Conosco poche persone belle in grado di sedurre e molte "bruttine" che invece seducono alla grande.
> E poche, anzi non me ne viene in mente nessuna adesso, *che seducono per avere conferme.*
> E' un modo di essere, fa parte del carattere.



invece io ne conosco

mi facevano venire l'orticaria già ai tempi dell'asilo


----------



## Tebe (30 Marzo 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> None!! perchè si può essere belli si può essere brutti *si può essere seduttori consapevoli *ed inconsapevoli etc etc.


Eccolo il punto.
E chi è seduttore inconsapevole?
E' per forza immaturo?
Allora sono immaturi anche gli aggrsessivi a prescindere e via di conseguenza


----------



## The Cheater (30 Marzo 2012)

no no...guardate che sedurre, o meglio giocare, senza secondi fini è piacevole eccome...e non lo ritengo affatto un atto di immaturità o insicurezza...

io mi sono sempre divertito, anche con fidanzate o moglie presenti, a mostrarmi per come sono io: cioè discretamente presuntuoso e ammaliante nei modi di fare...e di donne quanto meno "interessate" ne ho lasciate in quantità...

paradossalmente però il mio tradimento nasce nel momento in cui ho mostrato il mio lato più pacato e romantico...


----------



## Sbriciolata (30 Marzo 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> invece io ne conosco
> 
> mi facevano venire l'orticaria già ai tempi dell'asilo


:up::up::up::up::up::up::up:


----------



## Sbriciolata (30 Marzo 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> No no stavolta in maniera incredibile credo che io e Chiara siamo d'accordo su qualcosa.
> 
> Solo che Sbri sto imparando a conoscere Chiara ed è meglio tenersi sempre lontano da lei, perchè lei gioca sulle parole a propria convenienza


ce lo so, ce lo so... e che n'ce lo so?


----------



## Tebe (30 Marzo 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> invece io ne conosco
> 
> mi facevano venire l'orticaria già ai tempi dell'asilo


E concordo assolutamente


----------



## Ultimo (30 Marzo 2012)

The Cheater ha detto:


> no no...guardate che sedurre, o meglio giocare, senza secondi fini è piacevole eccome...e non lo ritengo affatto un atto di immaturità o insicurezza...
> 
> io mi sono sempre divertito, anche con fidanzate o moglie presenti, a mostrarmi per come sono io: cioè discretamente presuntuoso e ammaliante nei modi di fare...e di donne quanto meno "interessate" ne ho lasciate in quantità...
> 
> paradossalmente però il mio tradimento nasce nel momento in cui ho mostrato il mio lato più pacato e romantico...


Rispondimi sinceramente però. Ed adesso come ti comporti ?


----------



## Tebe (30 Marzo 2012)

The Cheater ha detto:


> *no no...guardate che sedurre, o meglio giocare, senza secondi fini è piacevole eccome...e non lo ritengo affatto un atto di immaturità o insicurezza...*
> 
> io mi sono sempre divertito, anche con fidanzate o moglie presenti, a mostrarmi per come sono io: cioè discretamente presuntuoso e ammaliante nei modi di fare...e di donne quanto meno "interessate" ne ho lasciate in quantità...
> 
> paradossalmente però il mio tradimento nasce nel momento in cui ho mostrato il mio lato più pacato e romantico...


E' questo infatti!
Forse ho capito male io, ma sto dicendo che sedurre o meglio giocare senza secondi fini ( e quindi non per scopare) è piacevole e non è sintomo di immaturità o altro.
E' un modo di essere appunto.


----------



## Ultimo (30 Marzo 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> invece io ne conosco
> 
> mi facevano venire l'orticaria già ai tempi dell'asilo


Ehm.. quindi anche a te hanno sedotto e poi nada


----------



## Tebe (30 Marzo 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> c'è un equivoco: la seduzione innata è inconsapevole e non mira alla conquista


Hai riassunto in 3 parole quello che volevo dire io.


----------



## Ultimo (30 Marzo 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> E concordo assolutamente


Hoi Hoi anche tu sedotta senza poi...


----------



## lothar57 (30 Marzo 2012)

The Cheater ha detto:


> no no...guardate che sedurre, o meglio giocare, senza secondi fini è piacevole eccome...e non lo ritengo affatto un atto di immaturità o insicurezza...
> 
> io mi sono sempre divertito, anche con fidanzate o moglie presenti, a mostrarmi per come sono io: cioè discretamente presuntuoso e ammaliante nei modi di fare...e di donne quanto meno "interessate" ne ho lasciate in quantità...
> 
> paradossalmente però il mio tradimento nasce nel momento in cui ho mostrato il mio lato più pacato e romantico...



sara'che io sono molto terreno,ma non mi ci vedo ad imbastire tutta la manfrina,per non portare niente a casa.Che gusto c'e'scusa??Tutta la fatica fatta per conquistarla..e poi lasciar perdere??no amico io se lo faccio,voglio il mio tornaconto,viceversa rimango a cuccia.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (30 Marzo 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> E' questo infatti!
> Forse ho capito male io, ma sto dicendo che sedurre o meglio giocare senza secondi fini ( e quindi non per scopare) è piacevole e non è sintomo di immaturità o altro.
> E' un modo di essere appunto.


su questo concordo anch'io

nelle mie risposte pensavo a quelle persone che col loro atteggiamento sembrano offrirti/prometterti qualcosa 
per attirati verso di loro


----------



## Tebe (30 Marzo 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Hoi Hoi anche tu sedotta senza poi...


Sedotta e abbandonata?
Qualche volta si...fa parte del percorso di vita.
Mica si può sempre sedurre senza poi pagare pegno no?


----------



## Minerva (30 Marzo 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Eccolo il punto.
> E chi è seduttore inconsapevole?
> *E' per forza immaturo?
> * Allora sono immaturi anche gli aggrsessivi a prescindere e via di conseguenza


ovviamente no, è solo seduttivo.
chi lo fa consapevolemente , per gioco : è immaturo


----------



## Chiara Matraini (30 Marzo 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Ehm.. quindi anche a te hanno sedotto e poi nada



no, l'ho visto fare da una donna mia coetanea nei confronti di un mio caro amico

una pena che non ti dico (lei)



per fortuna lui ha un'amica come me:lipstick:


----------



## Tebe (30 Marzo 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> ovviamente no, è solo seduttivo.
> chi lo fa consapevolemente , per gioco : *è immaturo*


Più che altro cialtrone


----------



## Chiara Matraini (30 Marzo 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Più che altro cialtrone



:up::up::up::up:


----------



## Ultimo (30 Marzo 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> no, l'ho visto fare da una donna mia coetanea nei confronti di un mio caro amico
> 
> una pena che non ti dico (lei)
> 
> ...



auhauhahhahahhahhaha


----------



## Lostris (30 Marzo 2012)

Diletta ha detto:


> Ma l'ho visto che è bello...quando metteva la foto, caspita, ce ne fossero...
> Ma lo voglio sapere da lui!
> (mi ero fatta tutta altra idea, capisci?, quindi lo devo sapere per rielaborarla...tanto ci sono abituata ormai!)
> :carneval::carneval:


Eh adesso sono curiosa...... :singleeye:


----------



## Sole (30 Marzo 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> concordo, quello di cui parlano è in effetti un giochetto che fanno certe quarantenni


Sono d'accordo. Ma cambierei il genere: lo fanno anche gli uomini. Sembra assurdo, ma è così.

E condivido che sia segno di estrema insicurezza e immaturità. Chi consapevolmente seduce sapendo di non desiderare realmente l'altro, in realtà lo fa per gratificare se stesso e darsi conferme.


----------



## The Cheater (30 Marzo 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Rispondimi sinceramente però. Ed adesso come ti comporti ?


da due mesi...diciamo che non ho avuto occasioni e nemmeno mi sento, pensandoci, granchè interessato all'idea di sedurre qualcuna...non che abbia mai premeditato "stasera faccio impazzire una" ma in questo momento ho un po' di casini per la testa e se penso ad una serata rilassante me la immagino più tra soli maschi a bere fino a ridurmi una pezza vecchia


----------



## The Cheater (30 Marzo 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> E' questo infatti!
> Forse ho capito male io, ma sto dicendo che sedurre o meglio giocare senza secondi fini ( e quindi non per scopare) è piacevole e non è sintomo di immaturità o altro.
> E' un modo di essere appunto.


fermo restando che è un rischio...in quanto molti tradimenti nascono proprio da un "giochicchiare" ripromettendosi di non andare oltre...poi magari capita la serata in cui i feromoni sono esageratamente in circolo, e la frittata è fatta...

...non è che tutti i traditori decidono "stasera trombo con una"...molti, oserei dire la maggior parte, la prima volta tradiscono direi "per sbaglio"...


----------



## Nocciola (30 Marzo 2012)

Lostris ha detto:


> Eh adesso sono curiosa...... :singleeye:


E fai bene ad esserlo


----------



## Lostris (30 Marzo 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> E fai bene ad esserlo



Così peró è una tortura.....


----------



## angelo-merkel (30 Marzo 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Tranquillo io non ti rubino. mai fatto con nessuno e mai lo farò, ma visto che a quanto pare sto imparando a scartavetrare, occhio compà perchè hai cominciato a rompere, ed a quanto pare non sono l'unico a pensarla in questa maniera no?


compà, c'hai paura di essere solo e ti serve compagnia?


----------



## angelo-merkel (30 Marzo 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Ed io scrivo senza punteggiature ( e se le metto, le metto male) e si lamentano, se uno scrive da libro stampato si lamentano anche....


tra il libro stampato e senza punteggiatura meglio il primo...brrr......


----------



## angelo-merkel (30 Marzo 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Giù le mani da Lottaruccio Dark! Io lo lovvo!!!!


nessuno è perfetto.
Ahahahhahahah


----------



## lothar57 (30 Marzo 2012)

angelo-merkel ha detto:


> nessuno è perfetto.
> Ahahahhahahah


Lothar si invece,,ciao Angelo..e buon fine settimana a tutti!!


----------



## Tebe (30 Marzo 2012)

angelo-merkel ha detto:


> nessuno è perfetto.
> Ahahahhahahah


----------



## lothar57 (30 Marzo 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


>


l'hai voluto donna...che la maledizione del motel si......avveri!!!!!!!!!!:incazzato:


----------



## Tebe (30 Marzo 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> l'hai voluto donna...che la maledizione del motel si......avveri!!!!!!!!!!:incazzato:


NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!
Lotharuccio nooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo!!!!!!!!

Ok. Inutile lòottare contro la maledizione di Lothar del motel.
Prossima settimana lascio manager.
Tanto....


----------



## angelo-merkel (30 Marzo 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Lothar si invece,,ciao Angelo..e buon fine settimana a tutti!!


buon we anche a te


----------



## Simy (30 Marzo 2012)

miiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii 20 pagine..........qualcuno mi fa un riassunto?:carneval:


----------



## Minerva (30 Marzo 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> miiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii 20 pagine..........qualcuno mi fa un riassunto?:carneval:


kid e cit sono due immaturi


----------



## Simy (30 Marzo 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> kid e cit sono due immaturi


grazie! :up:

chiara e concisa! :rotfl:
:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Circe (30 Marzo 2012)

"...io credo che chi non tradisce non considera il sesso un dettaglio trascurabile ma lo consideri un "dettaglio" esclusivo della coppia....una cosa da non condividere con nessun altro...

La penso assolutamente come te!


----------



## Tebe (30 Marzo 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> kid e cit sono due immaturi



:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## The Cheater (30 Marzo 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> miiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii 20 pagine..........qualcuno mi fa un riassunto?:carneval:


Io sono bono e me la vogliono dare tutte


----------



## Quibbelqurz (30 Marzo 2012)

The Cheater ha detto:


> Io sono bono e me la vogliono dare tutte


:rotfl:


----------



## angelo-merkel (30 Marzo 2012)

The Cheater ha detto:


> Io sono bono e me la vogliono dare tutte


ahahahahahhaah

http://www.tradimento.net/images/smilies/calcio.png


----------



## Hallogoodbye (31 Marzo 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> no, l'ho visto fare da una donna mia coetanea nei confronti di un mio caro amico
> 
> una pena che non ti dico (lei)
> 
> ...


Non mi è chiaro.
La tua amica ha fatto la seducente senza intenzione di avere davvero un rapporto sessuale?
E perché farebbe pena?
Fanno più pena quelle che hanno rapporti senza passare attraverso la seduzione no?


----------



## Chiara Matraini (31 Marzo 2012)

Hallogoodbye ha detto:


> Non mi è chiaro.
> La tua amica ha fatto la seducente senza intenzione di avere davvero un rapporto sessuale?
> E perché farebbe pena?
> *Fanno più pena quelle che hanno rapporti senza passare attraverso la seduzione no?*



sti cazzi

intanto non è mia amica

secondly: una che a 40 anni cerca di sedurre con menate tipo sms allusivi e promesse, tirandola in lungo e largo con mille scuse quando si tratta di giungere al punto, è semplicemente una che non sa cosa vuole 

finally: non capisco cosa intendi con "senza passare attraverso la seduzione". Ti posso raccontare di come con un uomo mi sono trovata a passare da una quasi estraneità a una notte di passione in meno di cinque minuti.


----------



## Ultimo (31 Marzo 2012)

angelo-merkel ha detto:


> compà, c'hai paura di essere solo e ti serve compagnia?



Ciccio, so che mi hai letto,  sai bene che non ho bisogno di compagnie per difendermi.
Se avessi voluto compagnie di certo non sarebbe stata la tua. Ma faccio a  meno di rubinare sia te che altri, tanto basta leggerti, e compensa questo i rubini. Ma a quanto ho letto su di te, so che ti brucia il culo, saranno stati i rubini o la carta? 

Ciccio scrivo qua l'altra risposta alla tua "risposta cretina". Bravo preferisci l'altro, ma dimmi una cosa cicciuzzo, io sono ignorante e lo ammetto, tu sei molto colto e mi sfotti per questo, la conclusione la lascio a te, sperando che cultura ed intelligenza in questo caso vadano di paro passo.


----------



## Ultimo (31 Marzo 2012)

angelo-merkel ha detto:


> nessuno è perfetto.
> Ahahahhahahah



A parte i cretini naturalmente.


----------



## Ultimo (31 Marzo 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> sti cazzi
> 
> intanto non è mia amica
> 
> ...


Però consentimi di scrivere una cosa Chiara.

Se qualcuno non arriva a fare sesso e si diletta soltanto a sedurre, mi dici perchè tu invece dopo che seduci ti puoi permettere di fare sesso ?


----------



## contepinceton (31 Marzo 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> sti cazzi
> 
> intanto non è mia amica
> 
> ...


Ma no dei esistono...
Sono le ciue no?

( le civette)
Vanno solo gufate!:carneval::carneval::carneval:


----------



## contepinceton (31 Marzo 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Però consentimi di scrivere una cosa Chiara.
> 
> Se qualcuno non arriva a fare sesso e si diletta soltanto a sedurre, mi dici perchè tu invece dopo che seduci ti puoi permettere di fare sesso ?


Embè credame...
E' difficile sai resistere ad una Chiara Matraini eh?
Mica è brutta eh?
Voglio dire...

Arrivati ad un certo punto non ci si può tirare indietro eh?
La te dà le sciafe sul muso sennò eh?

QUindi ma stai sciallo...credimi...se le stai a debita distanza...mica ti ghermisce eh?


----------



## Ultimo (31 Marzo 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Embè credame...
> E' difficile sai resistere ad una Chiara Matraini eh?
> Mica è brutta eh?
> Voglio dire...
> ...


Tranquillo conte, so farmi rispettare, e volendo saprei anche sedurre io,  solo che poi diventerei cialtrone.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (31 Marzo 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Però consentimi di scrivere una cosa Chiara.
> 
> Se qualcuno non arriva a fare sesso e si diletta soltanto a sedurre, mi dici perchè tu invece dopo che seduci ti puoi permettere di fare sesso ?




uhm, provo a riassumere quello che ho sparpagliato fin'ora

trovo che dopo una certa età dilettarsi a sedurre dimostrando padronanza di tecniche che io reputo cialtronesche sia uno spreco di energie, e vederlo esercitare da altri mi mette addosso un senso di sconforto, perchè affermare una presunta supremazia solo per il gusto di farlo senza mettersi concretamente in gioco è da bimbetti idioti

mi sembra molto più naturale tradurre l'opera di seduzione in un risultato concreto che è quello di passare insieme momenti piacevoli (che coinvolgano la sfera sessuale o meno)


----------



## Ultimo (31 Marzo 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> uhm, provo a riassumere quello che ho sparpagliato fin'ora
> 
> trovo che dopo una certa età dilettarsi a sedurre dimostrando padronanza di tecniche che io reputo cialtronesche sia uno spreco di energie, e vederlo esercitare da altri mi mette addosso un senso di sconforto, perchè affermare una presunta supremazia solo per il gusto di farlo senza mettersi concretamente in gioco è da bimbetti idioti
> 
> mi sembra molto più naturale tradurre l'opera di seduzione in un risultato concreto che è quello di passare insieme momenti piacevoli (che coinvolgano la sfera sessuale o meno)


Ah..ma io sono d'accordo! mizzeca se sono d'accordo!! Ecco perchè ribadisco e rifirmo quello che scrissi come prima opinione in merito. Cioè prima ci giocavo, dopo ho capito che non bisognava farlo. 

E guarda che stranamente eravamo d'accordo. Poi il discorso andò avanti prendendo spunti da chissà cosa e filosofeggiando in merito.


----------



## contepinceton (31 Marzo 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> uhm, provo a riassumere quello che ho sparpagliato fin'ora
> 
> trovo che dopo una certa età dilettarsi a sedurre dimostrando padronanza di tecniche che io reputo cialtronesche sia uno spreco di energie, e vederlo esercitare da altri mi mette addosso un senso di sconforto, perchè affermare una presunta supremazia solo per il gusto di farlo senza mettersi concretamente in gioco è da bimbetti idioti
> 
> mi sembra molto più naturale tradurre l'opera di seduzione in un risultato concreto che è quello di passare insieme momenti piacevoli (che coinvolgano la sfera sessuale o meno)


Sai oggi ho avuto una riflessione...
Ci sono donne che da giovanissime scoprono quelle tecniche seduttive e fanno ampi raccolti.
Poi il destino inesorabile: invecchiano.
Per una donna invecchiare e non maturare è quanto di più deplorevole possa esistere!
E così assistiamo a spettacoli dir poco imbarazzanti.
Quelle che maturano, arrivate ad una certa età...mi dicono...ah Pincy vecchio sporcaccione, dai non mi fare arrossire, ricordandomi le nostre follie di gioventù eh?...dai siamo seri...ora non siamo più quelli...eh?

Ci sono altresì altro tipo di donne...
Le vediamo lì invornite e impacciate, sempliciotte acqua e sapone sui venti...e le ritroviamo in uno stranissimo percorso che le porta dai 30 ai 40...oserei dire come delle brutte anattroccole...ma poi paffete fioriscono come meravigliosi cigni dopo i 40.

Ovvio si riscoprono naturalmente seduttive...
Si dicono ma casso che cosa mi succede? Cos'hanno sti bei tomi da guardarmi eh? Ma cosa hanno...ma casso avranno almeno 15 anni meno di me...cos'hanno?

Devono solo starci...
Non possono usare tecniche seduttive da sciocca civetta...
Ehm...non le hanno mai conosciute.

Ovvio dopo i 40 si apre per loro la stagione delle mattane e delle follie.

Ehm
Nessuno è in grado di fermarle!

Ed eccole lì le peggior nemiche delle coetanee...sono lì scialle...e incazzate...e si dicono...ma cos'hanno ste qua che a 40 fanno ancora le donnette pecolose?


----------



## Chiara Matraini (31 Marzo 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Sai oggi ho avuto una riflessione...
> Ci sono donne che da giovanissime scoprono quelle tecniche seduttive e fanno ampi raccolti.
> Poi il destino inesorabile: invecchiano.
> Per una donna invecchiare e non maturare è quanto di più deplorevole possa esistere!
> ...



:up::up::up::up:


----------



## Ultimo (31 Marzo 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Sai oggi ho avuto una riflessione...
> Ci sono donne che da giovanissime scoprono quelle tecniche seduttive e fanno ampi raccolti.
> Poi il destino inesorabile: invecchiano.
> Per una donna invecchiare e non maturare è quanto di più deplorevole possa esistere!
> ...


Pensi che le quarantenni che ci saranno tra venti anni saranno come quelle di adesso ? se si perchè, se no perchè


----------



## contepinceton (31 Marzo 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Pensi che le quarantenni che ci saranno tra venti anni saranno come quelle di adesso ? se si perchè, se no perchè


Dico solo che non posso proprio sapere come saranno le quarantenni che ci saranno tra vent'anni...
Io all'epoca ne avrò 65...
E mi occuperò come minimo di cinquantenni no?

Il mio problema ora è come sarà mia figlia a 20...
QUa ci sono troppe crestine da abbassare...
Devo creare per mia figlia un sistema di approvazioni e disapprovazioni!


----------



## Leda (31 Marzo 2012)

Scusa, Cheat, ma messa giù come da titolo sembra quasi che non tradiscano solo quelli che non amano particolarmente trombare. Io non sono tra queste, e come me direi anche molti e molte altre. 
Alla stessa stregua, c'è un thread che insinua che se ami non tradisci, e non sono d'accordo nemmeno in questo caso. 
Però c'è amore e amore (e chi, qui dentro, non ha passato tutta la propria vita con un solo uomo o una sola donna sa di cosa sto parlando). C'è quello che ci si fa andar bene in un momento di solitudine, quello che all'inizio sembrava una bomba e poi si è rivelato un petardo, quello che la convivenza ha fatto saltare, quello scelto perchè 'era ora di fare una scelta' e quello che ti fa sentire che anche se conoscessi altri 899685764386 uomini o donne nella vita non ti sogneresti mai di mettere in dubbio che hai fatto la scelta migliore. Obiettivamente non lo sai, lo senti e basta. Hai scelto quella persona come la tua casa, come la tua dimora, non ti interessa nient'altro che farti conoscere fino in fondo, che continuare a scoprirla giorno dopo giorno con la stessa gioia e la stessa curiosità del primo momento, niente ti commuove come l'attenzione che ha per te, niente eguaglia la confidenza, la complicità, l'affiatamento che hai con lei.

Bene, io sono dell'idea che questa persona non la tradisci. Gli altri amori forse sì, in tutta coscienza lo sai che non ti bastano del tutto, anche se hai un legame forte, anche se ti piacciono per mille motivi, anche se tradire è comunque una porcata. Sono cose che si sentono. Si sente di non voler appartenere fino in fondo, non ci si sente a disagio - o non del tutto, almeno - ad aver qualcosa che sia solo proprio e che non sia condiviso, non pesano i segreti, o forse si considera che sia l'approssiamazione migliore a cui si possa giungere. Allora far conquiste fuori 'casa' non è che un'integrazione. Ma credimi, io che sono stata una di quelle che ha integrato, pur non andandone fiera, quando ho conosciuto l'amore per quello che intendo io, la differenza l'ho sentita, e bella netta.

Trombare continua a piacermi, e mi ha tradita lui.
La vita è amara.
Vorrei soltanto indietro quella gioia di prima.


----------



## Leda (31 Marzo 2012)

Inciso. 
Non è della trombata in sè che mi dispiaccia, anche se non è che faccia i salti di gioia.
E' che poteva essere evitata. E invece, quando da una parte c'era un mondo bellissimo, che bastava a se stesso (almeno così era per me e così mi era stato fatto credere) e dall'altra c'era una scopata con una tizia qualunque, che sicuramente nemmeno sul piano erotico sarà stata la ciulata del secolo, ecco, le due cose nemmeno si sono trovate sullo stesso piano; la trombata extra è stata la cosa alla quale si è rivelato preferibile non rinunciare.
Una roba qualunque, come puoi averne a dozzine, e una cosa unica, da proteggere e da non macchiare. 
La scala di priorità che si capovolge. Questo è quello che mi fa male.


----------



## Attila (31 Marzo 2012)

Regina delle Nevi ha detto:


> Scusa, Cheat, ma messa giù come da titolo sembra quasi che non tradiscano solo quelli che non amano particolarmente trombare. Io non sono tra queste, e come me direi anche molti e molte altre.
> Alla stessa stregua, c'è un thread che insinua che se ami non tradisci, e non sono d'accordo nemmeno in questo caso.
> Però c'è amore e amore (e chi, qui dentro, non ha passato tutta la propria vita con un solo uomo o una sola donna sa di cosa sto parlando). C'è quello che ci si fa andar bene in un momento di solitudine, quello che all'inizio sembrava una bomba e poi si è rivelato un petardo, quello che la convivenza ha fatto saltare, quello scelto perchè 'era ora di fare una scelta' e quello che ti fa sentire che anche se conoscessi altri 899685764386 uomini o donne nella vita non ti sogneresti mai di mettere in dubbio che hai fatto la scelta migliore. Obiettivamente non lo sai, lo senti e basta. Hai scelto quella persona come la tua casa, come la tua dimora, non ti interessa nient'altro che farti conoscere fino in fondo, che continuare a scoprirla giorno dopo giorno con la stessa gioia e la stessa curiosità del primo momento, niente ti commuove come l'attenzione che ha per te, niente eguaglia la confidenza, la complicità, l'affiatamento che hai con lei.
> 
> ...



Ben detto!   

...anche se, messa cosi',  la condizione per non venire traditi è quella di apparire sempre all'altra parte perfetti, inarrivabili, insostituibili.  Il che è un po' triste, perché abbiamo tutti i nostri limiti e i nostri alti e bassi.  Ma questa è solo una divagazione malinconica..


----------



## Chiara Matraini (31 Marzo 2012)

Regina delle Nevi ha detto:


> Scusa, Cheat, ma messa giù come da titolo sembra quasi che non tradiscano solo quelli che non amano particolarmente trombare. Io non sono tra queste, e come me direi anche molti e molte altre.
> Alla stessa stregua, c'è un thread che insinua che se ami non tradisci, e non sono d'accordo nemmeno in questo caso.
> Però c'è amore e amore (e chi, qui dentro, non ha passato tutta la propria vita con un solo uomo o una sola donna sa di cosa sto parlando). C'è quello che ci si fa andar bene in un momento di solitudine, quello che all'inizio sembrava una bomba e poi si è rivelato un petardo, quello che la convivenza ha fatto saltare, quello scelto perchè 'era ora di fare una scelta' e quello che ti fa sentire che anche se conoscessi altri 899685764386 uomini o donne nella vita non ti sogneresti mai di mettere in dubbio che hai fatto la scelta migliore. Obiettivamente non lo sai, lo senti e basta. Hai scelto quella persona come la tua casa, come la tua dimora, non ti interessa nient'altro che farti conoscere fino in fondo, che continuare a scoprirla giorno dopo giorno con la stessa gioia e la stessa curiosità del primo momento, niente ti commuove come l'attenzione che ha per te, niente eguaglia la confidenza, la complicità, l'affiatamento che hai con lei.
> 
> ...



grazie per questo bellissimo contributo

col neretto hai illustrato molto bene quello che provo anch'io da molto prima che me ne rendessi conto razionalmente


----------



## Hallogoodbye (31 Marzo 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> sti cazzi
> 
> intanto non è mia amica
> 
> ...


Finally: contenta tu. In ogni città ci sono quartieri dove si trovano donne disposte a far sesso con estranei in cinque minuti, se la cifra è adeguata.


----------



## Hallogoodbye (31 Marzo 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> uhm, provo a riassumere quello che ho sparpagliato fin'ora
> 
> trovo che dopo una certa età dilettarsi a sedurre dimostrando padronanza di tecniche che io reputo cialtronesche sia uno spreco di energie, e vederlo esercitare da altri mi mette addosso un senso di sconforto, perchè affermare una presunta supremazia solo per il gusto di farlo senza mettersi concretamente in gioco è da bimbetti idioti
> 
> mi sembra molto più naturale tradurre l'opera di seduzione in un risultato concreto che è quello di passare insieme momenti piacevoli (che coinvolgano la sfera sessuale o meno)


Ogni persona ha le sue debolezze c'è chi si diverte a sedurre senza sesso, che seduce con sesso e chi vuole sesso senza alcuna seduzione.
Perché dovrebbe essere più cialtronesco avere certi bisogni piuttosto che altri?


----------



## Chiara Matraini (31 Marzo 2012)

Hallogoodbye ha detto:


> Finally: contenta tu. In ogni città ci sono quartieri dove si trovano donne disposte a far sesso con estranei in cinque minuti, se la cifra è adeguata.


uh, che palle quando fanno finta di non capire


----------



## dererumnatura (31 Marzo 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> sti cazzi
> 
> intanto non è mia amica
> 
> ...


sai che dicono che quelli che parlano tanto poi di sesso non ne fanno per niente ?

comunque non e' che ti faccia proprio onore quello che dici...


----------



## dererumnatura (31 Marzo 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> uh, che palle quando fanno finta di non capire




guarda che ti sei spiegata benissimo e abbiamo capito benissimo


----------



## Chiara Matraini (31 Marzo 2012)

Hallogoodbye ha detto:


> Ogni persona ha le sue debolezze c'è chi si diverte a sedurre senza sesso, che seduce con sesso e chi vuole sesso senza alcuna seduzione.
> Perché dovrebbe essere più cialtronesco avere certi bisogni piuttosto che altri?



proviamo a fare qualche esempio? magari generalizzando un pò, non dico di no

uomini che promettono mari e monti all'impapita di turno per farsela dare
donne che promettono mari e monti grazie a un bel culo e due belle tette, ma quando hanno aizzato per bene si tirano indietro

per me tutto questo è cialtroneria, qualunque sia il bisogno che la muove
è  dilettantismo
è  scarsa consapevolezza di sè
è maldestria


----------



## dererumnatura (31 Marzo 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> proviamo a fare qualche esempio? magari generalizzando un pò, non dico di no
> 
> uomini che promettono mari e monti all'impapita di turno per farsela dare
> donne che promettono mari e monti grazie a un bel culo e due belle tette, ma quando hanno aizzato per bene si tirano indietro
> ...


hai ragione bsogna essere professioniste in certe cose..:rotfl:


----------



## Chiara Matraini (31 Marzo 2012)

dere ha detto:


> sai che dicono che quelli che *parlano tanto *poi di sesso non ne fanno per niente ?
> 
> comunque non e' che ti faccia proprio onore quello che dici...



si capisce proprio che non mi conosci, che non mi conosci nel forum intendo


----------



## dererumnatura (31 Marzo 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> si capisce proprio che non mi conosci, che non mi conosci nel forum intendo


ho letto molto
ma conoscerti nel forum e fuori sono due cose diverse...no?
se sei come racconti...come diceva qualcuno qui contenta tu contenti tutti...


----------



## Hallogoodbye (31 Marzo 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> proviamo a fare qualche esempio? magari generalizzando un pò, non dico di no
> 
> uomini che promettono mari e monti all'impapita di turno per farsela dare
> donne che promettono mari e monti grazie a un bel culo e due belle tette, ma quando hanno aizzato per bene si tirano indietro
> ...


Gli esempi non erano necessari.
Capisco cosa si intende con seduzione a vuoto.
Non hai risposto a quel che chiedevo.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (31 Marzo 2012)

a me sembrava di averti risposto, Persa


----------



## Chiara Matraini (31 Marzo 2012)

dere ha detto:


> ho letto molto
> *ma conoscerti nel forum e fuori sono due cose diverse*...*no*?
> se sei come racconti...come diceva qualcuno qui contenta tu contenti tutti...


no

se hai letto molto sai che non parlo molto, men che meno di certi argomenti


----------



## contepinceton (31 Marzo 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> proviamo a fare qualche esempio? magari generalizzando un pò, non dico di no
> 
> uomini che promettono mari e monti all'impapita di turno per farsela dare
> donne che promettono mari e monti grazie a un bel culo e due belle tette, ma quando hanno aizzato per bene si tirano indietro
> ...


Ma----AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH...il mondo è pieno di banfoni eh?
Infatti eheheheheheeheh...

Allora sta alla donna non farsi imbambolare dalle promesse e lusinghe dell'uomo volte a farsela dare
E sta all'uomo non farsi ingannare no? 

Ma dei con l'esperienza e a furia di due di picche si impara come fare no?

Per esempio io:
Ci metto 30 secondi a decidere se voglio o meno finire a letto con una tipa...
E posso assicurarti che nel 90% (sto invecchiando) dei casi...la risposta è no.

Quindi dopo che per me è no...possono fare tutti gli atti che vogliono eh?

Chiara...
Tu sei entrata in quel campo non da molto.
Sei entrata e hai fatto una strage.

Ma sai scegliere chi si e chi no.

Sono tecniche di caccia diverse...
C'è chi usa l'amo
E chi usa la rete no?


----------



## contepinceton (31 Marzo 2012)

Hallogoodbye ha detto:


> Gli esempi non erano necessari.
> Capisco cosa si intende con seduzione a vuoto.
> Non hai risposto a quel che chiedevo.


AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH....che citazione persesca...AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAAH

Ma dei su...Matra...dei
Persa non si occuperebbe mai di seduzione...AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH...
Oramai come direbbe il Cristo...

Tutto è compiuto.


----------



## contepinceton (31 Marzo 2012)

*Dere...*

Perdio fraintendi in toto la matra eh?
Non è la classica divoratrice di uomini eh?
Non è la classica ah sapete tutti gli uomini sono ai miei piedi eh?

Tu non hai idea...
AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAAHAH...

Il primo presupposto matrainesco è che è normale che a sto mondo ci siano uomini che non la cagano di striscio e uomini che la cagano.

La sua fortuna?
Ostia quelli che la cagano...poi vogliono sempre giocare a filmeto polno con lei...

Non a caso Chiara Matraini ha sempre parlato di "amichetti" e MAI di amanti...eheheheheheeheh...


----------



## contepinceton (31 Marzo 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> a me sembrava di averti risposto, Persa


:carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval:  :carneval::carneval::carneval:

[video=youtube;_0v07InoFiU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_0v07InoFiU[/video]


----------



## dererumnatura (31 Marzo 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> no
> 
> se hai letto molto sai che non parlo molto, men che meno di certi argomenti


ma se hai aperto un thread solo su questo...
non so come fai a dire che parli poco di certi argomenti...parli solo di quello


----------



## Hallogoodbye (31 Marzo 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH....che citazione persesca...AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAAH
> 
> Ma dei su...Matra...dei
> Persa non si occuperebbe mai di seduzione...AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH...
> ...


Vedo che hai ampliato gli esempi e i giudizi su chi seduce e su chi si fa sedurre.
Ma non ho capito perché trovate diverso aver bisogno di sedurre o aver bisogno di sedurre e far sesso.
Sono tentativi di rispondere a dei bisogni.


----------



## dererumnatura (31 Marzo 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Perdio fraintendi in toto la matra eh?
> Non è la classica divoratrice di uomini eh?
> Non è la classica ah sapete tutti gli uomini sono ai miei piedi eh?
> 
> ...


tu si che l'hai capita bene


----------



## Nausicaa (31 Marzo 2012)

Kid ha detto:


> Bel post, davvero.
> 
> Dissento solo sulle ultime parole: secondo me l'amore tra uomo e donna è una balla colossale. Non lo dico da deluso, ma da persona lucida e osservatrice. Non esiste amore se non tra legami di sangue (ergo: i figli).
> 
> E' una bella balla che ci siamo raccontati a lungo per infarcire di romanticismo qualcosa che è fondamentalmente legato alla chimica e che per di più viene logorato dal tempo.



Non voglio neppure sapere a quante pagg siete arrivati.
Visto che il 3d mi interessa me lo leggo tutto, un tot al giorno 
E se rispondo a post delle prime pagine, pazienza.

Kidd, tutto ciò... dall'alto dei tuoi 60 anni? :smile:
Un abbraccio!


----------



## contepinceton (31 Marzo 2012)

Hallogoodbye ha detto:


> Vedo che hai ampliato gli esempi e i giudizi su chi seduce e su chi si fa sedurre.
> Ma non ho capito perché trovate diverso aver bisogno di sedurre o aver bisogno di sedurre e far sesso.
> Sono tentativi di rispondere a dei bisogni.


Ma sta tento...dico sta tento perchè mi pari uomo o magari sei uoma che ne so...
Seduzione?

Ok...
Bisogno di se durre: portare a sè.
Ma.
Un conto è il bisogno di essere accettati
Il bisogno di piacere a tutti i costi a tutti quanti eh?
Ma chi se ne frega?

Nel mio mondo un uomo conquista una donna nella misura in cui lei si lascia sedurre eh?

Poi i giochi si spingono fino ad un certo punto, ma ehm, ciò dipende da un sacchissimo di fattori...

Per esempio...
A me successe un caso...
Eravamo un uomo e una donna che avevano perso un fottutissimo aereo ok?
E fino al giorno dopo nisba.
Ci siamo piaciuti.

Metti pure anche che l'occasione...fa anche la differenza...no?

Altro esempio io conosco una che so in Sicilia...
E io sto qua in veneto...
Uhm...la vedo dura che io pigli un aereo per incontrarla eh?

Ma intanto magari ci si seduce un po' no?
Ci si pensa 
Ci si intorta...
e bla bli bla bla...

FOrse the cheater dice solo che chi è molto appassionato del sesso è più esposto al tradimento...

Per esempio io ora sono in una fase di assolutissimo appagamento di ogni mio bisogno sessuale...

Cioè voglio dire...devo ciulare per forza?
No eh?

Adesso allora sono nella fase che se tu fai la gattina sexy con me...io ti rido in faccia...eh?


----------



## dererumnatura (31 Marzo 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma sta tento...dico sta tento perchè mi pari uomo o magari sei uoma che ne so...
> Seduzione?
> 
> Ok...
> ...


conte cosa ti e' successo????indigestione?


----------



## Hallogoodbye (31 Marzo 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma sta tento...dico sta tento perchè mi pari uomo o magari sei uoma che ne so...
> Seduzione?
> 
> Ok...
> ...


Appunto.
Non vedo perché dare un giudizio sulla fase in cui si trova una persona.


----------



## Nausicaa (31 Marzo 2012)

free ha detto:


> però scusate: essere traditi emotivamente è molto grave, ma è anche la conferma che non si è fatti l'uno per l'altra, secondo me!
> che si sta a fare con una persona che sembra girarci le spalle in continuazione?



Non mi è mai capitato finora di passare una parte di vita con una persona cara -amico/a, compagno, genitori, insegnanti, chiunque abbia condiviso con me un percorso emotivo- senza essere tradita emotivamente in una qualche occasione, in varie gradazioni di intensità, dalla cazzata alla cosa che stronca il rapporto per sempre.

C'è poco da fare. Siamo vasi di coccio tra vasi di ferro. Nonostante le esperienze che ci siamo fatti nella vita, nonostante la consapevolezza della nostra forza, delle nostre convinzioni. Nonostante chi ci sta attorno ci voglia bene.
Abbiamo semrpe punti molli, e basta una disattenzione per ferire. Poco di più per ferire profondamente. Una piccola malignità, uno scazzo, e inserire il coltello e tradire è un nulla.

E proprio eprchè queste cose sono così frequenti... perchè anche noi feriamo in questo modo... che impariamo a superare.
Litighiamo, piangiamo, strilliamo, picchiamo i pugni. E si va avanti. In genere.

Io la vedo così.
Per questo ho sempre fatto fatica a capire come un singolo tradimento fisico (non storie parallele di anni, ok? Ho scritto singolo tradimento fisico. ) invece possa in certi casi fare crollare tutta la baracca. Visto che la stessa baracca, a mio vedere, probabilmente ha ricevuto scossoni multipli in più occasioni.

Bè, in effetti, qua dentro... mi sembra che la percentuale di coppie che si siano effettivamente separate, fisicamente o emotivamente, in seguito a un tradimento, sia molto bassa... no?


----------



## dererumnatura (31 Marzo 2012)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Non mi è mai capitato finora di passare una parte di vita con una persona cara -amico/a, compagno, genitori, insegnanti, chiunque abbia condiviso con me un percorso emotivo- senza essere tradita emotivamente in una qualche occasione, in varie gradazioni di intensità, dalla cazzata alla cosa che stronca il rapporto per sempre.
> 
> C'è poco da fare. Siamo vasi di coccio tra vasi di ferro. Nonostante le esperienze che ci siamo fatti nella vita, nonostante la consapevolezza della nostra forza, delle nostre convinzioni. Nonostante chi ci sta attorno ci voglia bene.
> Abbiamo semrpe punti molli, e basta una disattenzione per ferire. Poco di più per ferire profondamente. Una piccola malignità, uno scazzo, e inserire il coltello e tradire è un nulla.
> ...


non si separa quasi nessuno..ma non e' mica detto sia una cosa sana....


----------



## Hallogoodbye (31 Marzo 2012)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Non mi è mai capitato finora di passare una parte di vita con una persona cara -amico/a, compagno, genitori, insegnanti, chiunque abbia condiviso con me un percorso emotivo- senza essere tradita emotivamente in una qualche occasione, in varie gradazioni di intensità, dalla cazzata alla cosa che stronca il rapporto per sempre.
> 
> C'è poco da fare. Siamo vasi di coccio tra vasi di ferro. Nonostante le esperienze che ci siamo fatti nella vita, nonostante la consapevolezza della nostra forza, delle nostre convinzioni. Nonostante chi ci sta attorno ci voglia bene.
> Abbiamo semrpe punti molli, e basta una disattenzione per ferire. Poco di più per ferire profondamente. Una piccola malignità, uno scazzo, e inserire il coltello e tradire è un nulla.
> ...


Ferire dipende dalla sensibilità di chi si sente ferito.
C'è chi ha la pelle sottile e ci sono elefanti con la corazza.
Tradimenti li subiscono tutti di tutti i tipi anche involontari, come dicevi.
Si separa chi considera che la somma dei tradimenti renda la convivenza più insopportabile della solitudine.


----------



## Nausicaa (31 Marzo 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> La seduzione non vuol dire essere belli.
> Conosco poche persone belle in grado di sedurre e molte "bruttine" che invece seducono alla grande.
> E poche, anzi non me ne viene in mente nessuna adesso, che seducono per avere conferme.
> E' un modo di essere, fa parte del carattere.



Un discorso che facevo pure con una mia amica pochi giorni fa.

Lei in particolare notava che proprio chi sa -sempre a livello quasi inconsapevole, non sto parlando di una decisione ragionata- di non poter contare su un "biglietto da visita" d'effetto, sviluppa al meglio le capacità di socializzazione, e comunque valorizza le qualità che sono poi quelle che davvero contano.
Simpatia, disponibilità, ironia, etc etc...

Generalizzando alla grande ovviamente. Ci sono persone che sono bellissime E seducenti, e bruttini/e che sono altrettanto antipatici della Vanna Marchi.


----------



## Nausicaa (31 Marzo 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma----AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH...il mondo è pieno di banfoni eh?
> Infatti eheheheheheeheh...
> 
> Allora sta alla donna non farsi imbambolare dalle promesse e lusinghe dell'uomo volte a farsela dare
> ...



E invece a un amico mio ho detto che lui non è cacciatore... è un vignaiuolo (sì, vigna*iuo*lo), che conosce un donna, ne diventa amico, sinceramente, e la tratta come una principessa.
In media dopo due anni questa finisce nel suo letto. Visto che lui continua a crearsi amicizie, dopo un periodo di magra di un paio d'anni, continua a vendemmiare alla grande


----------



## Duchessa (31 Marzo 2012)

Regina delle Nevi ha detto:


> Scusa, Cheat, ma messa giù come da titolo sembra quasi che non tradiscano solo quelli che non amano particolarmente trombare. Io non sono tra queste, e come me direi anche molti e molte altre.
> Alla stessa stregua, c'è un thread che insinua che se ami non tradisci, e non sono d'accordo nemmeno in questo caso.
> Però c'è amore e amore (e chi, qui dentro, non ha passato tutta la propria vita con un solo uomo o una sola donna sa di cosa sto parlando). C'è quello che ci si fa andar bene in un momento di solitudine, quello che all'inizio sembrava una bomba e poi si è rivelato un petardo, quello che la convivenza ha fatto saltare, quello scelto perchè 'era ora di fare una scelta' e quello che ti fa sentire che anche se conoscessi altri 899685764386 uomini o donne nella vita non ti sogneresti mai di mettere in dubbio che hai fatto la scelta migliore. Obiettivamente non lo sai, lo senti e basta. Hai scelto quella persona come la tua casa, come la tua dimora, non ti interessa nient'altro che farti conoscere fino in fondo, che continuare a scoprirla giorno dopo giorno con la stessa gioia e la stessa curiosità del primo momento, niente ti commuove come l'attenzione che ha per te, niente eguaglia la confidenza, la complicità, l'affiatamento che hai con lei.
> 
> ...


In sintonia.. Ritaglierò questo post.


----------



## Non Registrato (1 Aprile 2012)

The Cheater ha detto:


> se tradisci non ami...chi ama davvero non tradisce...chi ama non ha occhi che per lei...
> ...ahhhhhh quante stronxate!!!
> 
> il concetto è molto più semplice: chi tradisce voleva semplicemente farsi una bella trombata extra...poi non sappiamo cosa può succedere...ci si può innamorare, stancare, perdere sentimenti per moglie/marito...pentirsi e tornare indietro, capire di amare l'altra persona...TUTTO PUO' SUCCEDERE ma tutto nasce dal semplice, banale, inutile, volgare, animalesco desiderio di farsi una trombata!!!
> ...



Alla faccia della presunzione....scusa ma sono semplici punti di vista! Anche a me sembra una stronzata il fatto che uno che ami tradisce....non trovo correlazione, tra le due cose, per come intendo l'amore!
Saresti più onesto tu se dicessi che sei un codardo che non ha avuto il coraggio di osare...che sei scappato tra le braccia di un'altra, non solo per farti una trombata extra....Quindi non scocciare tu chi ha dell'amore un concetto diverso da chi si vuole giustificare le porcate che fa alle spalle di chi afferma di amare! L'amore è una cosa...l'affetto un'altra! Se AMI non hai bisogno di nessuna evasione, perchè stai bene e non vai a cercarle e non ti capitano....punto! Tutto il resto sono stronzate che usate voi traditori per giustificarvi! Se vuoi trombare extra, non serve legarti a nessuna di fisso, fai le tue storie come e quando vuoi!


----------



## The Cheater (1 Aprile 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Alla faccia della presunzione....scusa ma sono semplici punti di vista! Anche a me sembra una stronzata il fatto che uno che ami tradisce....non trovo correlazione, tra le due cose, per come intendo l'amore!
> Saresti più onesto tu se dicessi che sei un codardo che non ha avuto il coraggio di osare...che sei scappato tra le braccia di un'altra, non solo per farti una trombata extra....Quindi non scocciare tu chi ha dell'amore un concetto diverso da chi si vuole giustificare le porcate che fa alle spalle di chi afferma di amare! L'amore è una cosa...l'affetto un'altra! Se AMI non hai bisogno di nessuna evasione, perchè stai bene e non vai a cercarle e non ti capitano....punto! Tutto il resto sono stronzate che usate voi traditori per giustificarvi! Se vuoi trombare extra, non serve legarti a nessuna di fisso, fai le tue storie come e quando vuoi!


Ehhhh che ci vuoi fare.....


----------



## Tebe (1 Aprile 2012)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Un discorso che facevo pure con una mia amica pochi giorni fa.
> 
> Lei in particolare notava che proprio chi sa -sempre a livello quasi inconsapevole, non sto parlando di una decisione ragionata- di non poter contare su un "biglietto da visita" d'effetto, sviluppa al meglio le capacità di socializzazione, e comunque valorizza le qualità che sono poi quelle che davvero contano.
> Simpatia, disponibilità, ironia, etc etc...
> ...


Concordo in maniera totale.


----------



## Tebe (1 Aprile 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Alla faccia della presunzione....scusa ma sono semplici punti di vista! Anche a me sembra una stronzata il fatto che uno che ami tradisce....non trovo correlazione, tra le due cose, per come intendo l'amore!
> Saresti più onesto tu se dicessi che sei un codardo che non ha avuto il coraggio di osare...che sei scappato tra le braccia di un'altra, non solo per farti una trombata extra....Quindi non scocciare tu chi ha dell'amore un concetto diverso da chi si vuole giustificare le porcate che fa alle spalle di chi afferma di amare! L'amore è una cosa...l'affetto un'altra! *Se AMI non hai bisogno di nessuna evasione, perchè stai bene e non vai a cercarle e non ti capitano....punto! Tutto il resto sono stronzate che usate voi traditori per giustificarvi! *Se vuoi trombare extra, non serve legarti a nessuna di fisso, fai le tue storie come e quando vuoi!


N'altro duro e puro.


----------



## Niko74 (1 Aprile 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> N'altro duro e puro.



Emmmhhh......
Però The Cheater può scrivere che quello che pensano altri sono "tutte stronzate" e se uno in 50 e passa pagine scrive che non è d'accordo ecco che è "un altro duro e puro"

Ovviamente potrei dire che quanto affermato da Cheater nel titolo del post è una cosa falsa in quanto a me piace trombare e anche molto...quindi "se tradisci...ti piace trombare" può essere indubbiamente vero ma è vero pure "se non tradisci...ti piace trombare" 

Concordi?


----------



## Tebe (1 Aprile 2012)

Niko74 ha detto:


> Emmmhhh......
> Però The Cheater può scrivere che quello che pensano altri sono "tutte stronzate" e se uno in 50 e passa pagine scrive che non è d'accordo ecco che è "un altro duro e puro"
> 
> Ovviamente potrei dire che quanto affermato da Cheater nel titolo del post è una cosa falsa in quanto a me piace trombare e anche molto...quindi "se tradisci...ti piace trombare" può essere indubbiamente vero ma è vero pure "se non tradisci...ti piace trombare"
> ...


O no...tu....:scared:

Non entravo nel merito delle affermazioni dell'anonimo/a o di Cit... 
Solo che mi fanno sorridere quelli che affermano insindacabilmente che (riporto testuale)*Se AMI non hai bisogno di nessuna evasione, perchè stai bene e non vai a cercarle e non ti capitano....punto! Tutto il resto sono stronzate che usate voi traditori per giustificarvi!
*pensando di essere nella testa di chi tradisce.

Per fare un esempio concreto.
Potrei scrivere che chi non tradisce ed è fedele è uno che ha qualche problema.

Non mi sognerei mai di scrivere una roba del genere, mi limito a scrivere che in base alla mia esperienza non capisco chi non tradisce.


----------



## Hallogoodbye (1 Aprile 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> O no...tu....:scared:
> 
> Non entravo nel merito delle affermazioni dell'anonimo/a o di Cit...
> Solo che mi fanno sorridere quelli che affermano insindacabilmente che (riporto testuale)*Se AMI non hai bisogno di nessuna evasione, perchè stai bene e non vai a cercarle e non ti capitano....punto! Tutto il resto sono stronzate che usate voi traditori per giustificarvi!
> ...


No non lo potresti dire.

Ogni persona ha sue ragioni per i suoi comportamenti e mettere alla base dei comportamenti solo un gusto per una cosa è superficiale come dire che agli obesi e grandi obesi piace mangiare e gli anoressici non hanno fame, come se a tutti non piacesse mangiare e non fosse una necessità fisica.
Se ci sono comportamenti nel rapporto col cibo che si cercano di capire oltre al piacere, ci sono comportamenti con i sentimenti, il sesso, le relazioni che si può tentare di capire.

Altrimenti diciamo, convinti di aver capito tutto, che ai "ciccioni" piace mangiare e ai normopeso no. E gli "stecchini" non hanno fame e i normopeso sì.


----------



## Tebe (1 Aprile 2012)

Hallogoodbye ha detto:


> No non lo potresti dire.
> 
> Ogni persona ha sue ragioni per i suoi comportamenti e mettere alla base dei comportamenti solo un gusto per una cosa è superficiale come dire che agli obesi e grandi obesi piace mangiare e gli anoressici non hanno fame, come se a tutti non piacesse mangiare e non fosse una necessità fisica.
> Se ci sono comportamenti nel rapporto col cibo che si cercano di capire oltre al piacere, ci sono comportamenti con i sentimenti, il sesso, le relazioni che si può tentare di capire.
> ...


Ecco.:up:


----------



## Niko74 (1 Aprile 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Ecco.:up:


Ecco? 

Non che Hallogoodbye abbia detto cose sbagliate, però a me pare che avesse quotato il tuo post dicendoti "No non lo potresti dire".

Concordo sul fatto che quell'utente sia stato estremista nel dire "se AMI...ecc...ecc" però in base a questo non è corretto nemmeno dire che "sono tutte stronzate" o definirlo "duro e puro" no?


----------



## Tebe (1 Aprile 2012)

Niko74 ha detto:


> Ecco?
> 
> Non che Hallogoodbye abbia detto cose sbagliate, però a me pare che avesse quotato il tuo post dicendoti "No non lo potresti dire".
> 
> Concordo sul fatto che quell'utente sia stato estremista nel dire "se AMI...ecc...ecc" però in base a questo non è corretto nemmeno dire che "sono tutte stronzate" o definirlo "duro e puro" no?


Infatti il"No non lo potresti dire" è esatto. Perchè io non ho dato un giudizio assolutistico sui non traditori.

 infatti * non ho detto che sono tutte stronzate ma è stato lui.*
Io mi sono limitata a dire duro e puro perchè il suo giudizio è da duro e puro. Assolutistico. Su una cosa che non conosce, essendo un non traditore.

Se poi Niko vogliamo fare sofismi sui termini ok.
E Hallo ha detto una cosa giusta.
E' come dire (sia dalla parte dei traditori che in quella dei non traditori) che agli anoressici non piace mangiare mentre agli obesi si.


----------



## Hallogoodbye (1 Aprile 2012)

Niko74 ha detto:


> Ecco?
> 
> Non che Hallogoodbye abbia detto cose sbagliate, però a me pare che avesse quotato il tuo post dicendoti "No non lo potresti dire".
> 
> Concordo sul fatto che quell'utente sia stato estremista nel dire "se AMI...ecc...ecc" però in base a questo non è corretto nemmeno dire che "sono tutte stronzate" o definirlo "duro e puro" no?


Ma Tebe, coerentemente, credo che approvasse che ai "ciccioni" piace mangiare e agli "stecchini" no.
;-)


----------



## Tebe (1 Aprile 2012)

Hallogoodbye ha detto:


> Ma Tebe, coerentemente, credo che approvasse che ai "ciccioni" piace mangiare e agli "stecchini" no.
> ;-)


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## angelo-merkel (1 Aprile 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


cicciona?


----------



## Tebe (1 Aprile 2012)

angelo-merkel ha detto:


> cicciona?


ciccioni=traditori?
stecchini=fedeli?


----------



## angelo-merkel (1 Aprile 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> ciccioni=traditori?
> stecchini=fedeli?


ciccioni=ciccioni


----------



## Eliade (1 Aprile 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> ciccioni=traditori?
> *stecchini=fedeli?*


Ho dei dubbi esistenziali ora...:unhappy:


----------



## Tebe (1 Aprile 2012)

Eliade ha detto:


> Ho dei dubbi esistenziali ora...:unhappy:


Pure io..niko incasina sempre le cose.

Quindi teoricamente io sarei non solo fedele, ma assolutamente fedelissima. 
stecchino=fedele.


----------



## The Cheater (1 Aprile 2012)

Niko74 ha detto:


> Emmmhhh......
> Però The Cheater può scrivere che quello che pensano altri sono "tutte stronzate" e se uno in 50 e passa pagine scrive che non è d'accordo ecco che è "un altro duro e puro"
> 
> Ovviamente potrei dire che quanto affermato da Cheater nel titolo del post è una cosa falsa in quanto a me piace trombare e anche molto...quindi "se tradisci...ti piace trombare" può essere indubbiamente vero ma è vero pure "se non tradisci...ti piace trombare"
> ...


Ripeto il concetto:
Trombare piace a tutti, ma se esiste anche una sola persona che non ama farlo difficilmente sarà un traditore in quanto la caratteristica principale di ogni tradimento è il sesso...

Mentre è possibile che gente fedele viva la coppia in maniera, come dire, un pizzico più fredda...magari dopo anni di relazione...

...sono stato più chiaro adesso???

Non è una esaltazione dei traditori o una accusa ai fedeli...ma una semplice constatazione...!!!


----------



## The Cheater (1 Aprile 2012)

Aggiungo:

Pensare che "chi ama non tradisce" è si una grande stronzata

Se volete accusare i traditori fate pure...è giusto che chi tradisce si prenda le proprie responsabilità...ma stabilire che uno che ha tradito una volta non ami la donna con la quale vive è una enorme stronzata...

Chi ama si presuppone sia fedele...ma può anche tradire...
...tanto quanto un disamorato totale può paradossalmente essere fedele...


----------



## contepinceton (1 Aprile 2012)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> E invece a un amico mio ho detto che lui non è cacciatore... è un vignaiuolo (sì, vigna*iuo*lo), che conosce un donna, ne diventa amico, sinceramente, e la tratta come una principessa.
> In media dopo due anni questa finisce nel suo letto. Visto che lui continua a crearsi amicizie, dopo un periodo di magra di un paio d'anni, continua a vendemmiare alla grande


La vite si pota perchè porti più frutto.
QUelle che non fanno uva bona...
Mi dispiace ma sono bone per fare legna da ardere eh?


----------



## contepinceton (1 Aprile 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> N'altro duro e puro.


Anche perchè per quanto amiamo un essere umano esso non sarà mai perfetto...
AH donna potessi amarti solo nei giorni di luna bona...
E invece tristezza e noia mi recano le ore
In cui sei musona e con la luna storta!

E allora si che ho bisogno di evasioni...
Altrimenti altro che baciarti...

Ti strozzerei...

ma sta scritto ognuno porti la propria croce in silenzio xd!:smile:


----------



## contepinceton (1 Aprile 2012)

The Cheater ha detto:


> Aggiungo:
> 
> Pensare che "chi ama non tradisce" è si una grande stronzata
> 
> ...


Mio caro uomo perspicace...
Non tutti gli umani sono pronti per pensare ad un certo modo
Ognuno crede ciecamente vero ciò che lo fa star tranquillo.

E guarda il mondo e dice....
Naaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa....non mi cade in testa...

Ma invece paffete eccolo cadere...

COnte sei un paraculo?
No viaggio con l'elmetto per prudenza eh?

Così se casca il mondo è peggio perlui...

Casca il mondo
Casca la terra
tutti i corni in terra!


----------



## contepinceton (1 Aprile 2012)

Poi mio caro the cheater...oltre a piacerti trombare devi anche essere un buongustaio e di bocca buona eh?
Se sei schizzinoso può piacerti trombare finchè vuoi...
Ma se inizi...
Naaaaaaaaaaaaa...sta qua non mi va perchè non mi va il timbro della sua voce...
QUesta non va bene perchè ha le tette troppo grosse...
Naaaaaaaaa....figuriamoci questa ha un filo di pancetta...
Odddiooooooo....ah io no eh...eh no a letto con una con il culo a buchi non se ne parla...

Ma l'hai vista questa come ragiona eh? Io fare sesso con sta qua? No...non se ne parla...

L'altra è troppo vanitosa, questa troppo cretina, l'altra troppo insicura...questa troppo piagnona...l'altra ha le gambe storte....questa non sa truccarsi....ma dei senti che schifo di profumo usa sta qua....

Ma naaaaaaaaaaaaaa....ma ti sei vista come ti depili la figha eh? Io infilarlo lì? Ma dove siamo eh?

Perchè io possa tradire mia moglie lei dev'essere e giù un elenco impossibile...

Finalmente sto tizio la trova quella giusta e sbava come un can...

Ma a quel punto è lei che gli dice...eh no carino tu non vai bene per certe cose...hai il ciccio troppo piccolo!

Ed ecco signori miei che la giostra riparte...

E il mondo va sciallo per li campi dorati!


----------



## Niko74 (1 Aprile 2012)

The Cheater ha detto:


> Ripeto il concetto:
> Trombare piace a tutti, ma se esiste anche una sola persona che non ama farlo difficilmente sarà un traditore in quanto* la caratteristica principale di ogni tradimento è il sesso...*
> 
> Mentre è possibile che gente fedele viva la coppia in maniera, come dire, un pizzico più fredda...magari dopo anni di relazione...
> ...


Ma coooomeeeee!!!!
Guarda che mia moglie non l'ha mica fatto per il sesso sai? Eh...me lo ha detto lei eh 

Direi comunque che riguardo al grassetto di do ragione


----------



## The Cheater (1 Aprile 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Poi mio caro the cheater...oltre a piacerti trombare devi anche essere un buongustaio e di bocca buona eh?
> Se sei schizzinoso può piacerti trombare finchè vuoi...
> Ma se inizi...
> Naaaaaaaaaaaaa...sta qua non mi va perchè non mi va il timbro della sua voce...
> ...


Ho avuto ragazze belle, bellissime e anche qualcuna normale...

...le ultime due, moglie e little bitch, per i miei gusti sono STREPITOSE...

Vuoi che te le descrivo???

...per mia moglie, pensa a shakira
...little bitch...immagina megan fox con tette più grosse...

...si si, l'amore...ma per me anche l'estetica conta...eccome


----------



## The Cheater (1 Aprile 2012)

Dov'è lothar??? Dove eeeeeeeeeè???

3 punti a domicilio...finalmente


----------



## Niko74 (1 Aprile 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Pure io..niko incasina sempre le cose.
> 
> Quindi teoricamente io sarei non solo fedele, ma assolutamente fedelissima.
> *stecchino=fedele*.


Però in base all'assioma secondo cui la fedeltà non esiste...tu non sei uno stecchino :rotfl::rotfl:

Sto delirando


----------



## oceansize (1 Aprile 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> O no...tu....:scared:
> 
> Non entravo nel merito delle affermazioni dell'anonimo/a o di Cit...
> Solo che mi fanno sorridere quelli che affermano insindacabilmente che (riporto testuale)*Se AMI non hai bisogno di nessuna evasione, perchè stai bene e non vai a cercarle e non ti capitano....punto! Tutto il resto sono stronzate che usate voi traditori per giustificarvi!
> ...


oggi pensavo che se io posso arrivare a mettere in dubbio il fatto che pur amando si può tradire, cosa che a me non è mai successa, chi invece tradisce e dice di amare il proprio compagno\a potrebbe mettere in dubbio il fatto di amare il proprio compagno\a (perlomeno di potere non provare quel tipo di amore di cui parla chi non ha mai tradito).
Ma come dice Tebe sono sofismi, però mi pare che ci siano sempre estremismi e duri e puri sia da una parte che dall'altra.


----------



## Tebina (1 Aprile 2012)

Niko74 ha detto:


> Però in base all'assioma secondo cui la fedeltà non esiste...tu non sei uno stecchino :rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> Sto delirando


Oddio!!!!! Hai ragione!!!!
Nooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## Hallogoodbye (1 Aprile 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> ciccioni=traditori?
> stecchini=fedeli?


Assolutamente no.
Se si approfondisce si scopre che chi è grande obeso non piace il cibo, ma lo usa per riempirsi e chi è anoressico ha fame, come tutti, ama il cibo, ma lo usa per controllare i vuoti e i pieni dell'anima.
Se si approfondisce.


----------



## Tebina (1 Aprile 2012)

Hallogoodbye ha detto:


> Assolutamente no.
> Se si approfondisce si scopre che chi è grande obeso non piace il cibo, ma lo usa per riempirsi e chi è anoressico ha fame, come tutti, ama il cibo, ma lo usa per controllare i vuoti e i pieni dell'anima.
> Se si approfondisce.


io l'avevo capito..era ironico.....aaaahhhhhhh, l'hai spiegato a Niko!!!(ahahahahahahah)


----------



## Hallogoodbye (1 Aprile 2012)

Tebina ha detto:


> io l'avevo capito..era ironico.....aaaahhhhhhh, l'hai spiegato a Niko!!!(ahahahahahahah)


L'avevo capito anch'io. )))
Era un invito ad approfondire anche per quanto riguarda il tradimento.


----------



## Niko74 (1 Aprile 2012)

oceansize ha detto:


> oggi pensavo che se io posso arrivare a mettere in dubbio il fatto che pur amando si può tradire, cosa che a me non è mai successa, chi invece tradisce e dice di amare il proprio compagno\a potrebbe mettere in dubbio il fatto di amare il proprio compagno\a (perlomeno di potere non provare quel tipo di amore di cui parla chi non ha mai tradito).
> Ma come dice Tebe sono sofismi, però *mi pare che ci siano sempre estremismi* *e duri e puri sia da una parte che dall'altra*.


Appunto....da entrambe le parti ci sono :up:
Io pure a forza di sentirlo dire qui sul forum qualche dubbio ce l'ho sul fatto che sia possibile tradire e amare contemporaneamente il partner anche se non capisco come facciano  .....poi però mio riprendo subito e torno "un duro e puro"


----------



## Niko74 (1 Aprile 2012)

Tebina ha detto:


> io l'avevo capito..era ironico.....aaaahhhhhhh, l'hai spiegato a Niko!!!(ahahahahahahah)


Io lo sapevo già 
Me ne intendo abbastanza di alimentazione e annessi problemi.


----------



## Fabry (1 Aprile 2012)

The Cheater ha detto:


> Ripeto il concetto:
> Trombare piace a tutti, ma se esiste anche una sola persona che non ama farlo difficilmente sarà un traditore in quanto la caratteristica principale di ogni tradimento è il sesso...
> 
> Mentre è possibile che gente fedele viva la coppia in maniera, come dire, un pizzico più fredda...magari dopo anni di relazione...
> ...



Ciao Cheater ti rispondo solo sul rosso, non entro nel merito del "se si ama non si tradisce".
Ritorniamo a bomba quindi, ma tu ci vedi davvero con l'aureola lucente sulla testa e le alucce sulle spalle?
Ti posso assicurare che ti sbagli, se in una coppia fedele non si tromba da 3 mesi il problema da ricercare non sta nell'avere una libido più bassa rispetto ai " traditori " c'è altro da andare a ricercare i motivi sono molteplici. Ora ti parlo per esperienza personale, ho 56 anni e sono sposato da 27 e se dovessi fare sesso ogni tre mesi sarei già stato ricoverato alla neurodeliri, semplicemente io faccio sesso, l'amore, chiamalo come vuoi esclusivamente con la mia partner e ne sono pienamente soddisfatto chiaramente.
Ovvio che dall'altra parte della coppia ci deve essre ricettività, altrimenti i problemi sorgerebbero...ma questa è un'altra storia.

Ciao


----------



## dererumnatura (1 Aprile 2012)

Fabry ha detto:


> Ciao Cheater ti rispondo solo sul rosso, non entro nel merito del "se si ama non si tradisce".
> Ritorniamo a bomba quindi, ma tu ci vedi davvero con l'aureola lucente sulla testa e le alucce sulle spalle?
> Ti posso assicurare che ti sbagli, se in una coppia fedele non si tromba da 3 mesi il problema da ricercare non sta nell'avere una libido più bassa rispetto ai " traditori " c'è altro da andare a ricercare i motivi sono molteplici. Ora ti parlo per esperienza personale, ho 56 anni e sono sposato da 27 e se dovessi fare sesso ogni tre mesi sarei già stato ricoverato alla neurodeliri, semplicemente io faccio sesso, l'amore, chiamalo come vuoi esclusivamente con la mia partner e ne sono pienamente soddisfatto chiaramente.
> Ovvio che dall'altra parte della coppia ci deve essre ricettività, altrimenti i problemi sorgerebbero...ma questa è un'altra storia.
> ...


Fabry sei piu' unico che raro...
dove ti ha trovato? vogliamo l'indirizzo del posto in cui si producono uomini cosi'!


----------



## Sole (1 Aprile 2012)

dere ha detto:


> Fabry sei piu' unico che raro...
> dove ti ha trovato? vogliamo l'indirizzo del posto in cui si producono *uomini cosi'*!


Si chiamano uomini davvero innamorati :smile:


----------



## laura36 (1 Aprile 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Sempre che lei ci stia.
> A me piace molto trombare.
> 
> Lei non ci sta?
> ...


Aloa,
 Eccomi qua dopo un meritato riposo. Nuova di zecca.
Come state amici?

Conte un grosso bacio...e potevi citare la mia ex storia nell'esempio


----------



## dererumnatura (1 Aprile 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Si chiamano uomini davvero innamorati :smile:


ciao Sole bentornata sapevo che eri sparita!!

appunto dove si trovano uomini cosi' puri..cosi' innamorati e basta senza pippe mentali


----------



## Sole (1 Aprile 2012)

dere ha detto:


> ciao Sole bentornata sapevo che eri sparita!!


Grazie


----------



## Simy (1 Aprile 2012)

The Cheater ha detto:


> Io sono bono e me la vogliono dare tutte


:rotfl:
:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Fabry (1 Aprile 2012)

dere ha detto:


> Fabry sei piu' unico che raro...
> dove ti ha trovato? vogliamo l'indirizzo del posto in cui si producono uomini cosi'!



Non lo sò...probabilmente ci sono nato così .


----------



## angelo-merkel (1 Aprile 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Si chiamano uomini davvero innamorati :smile:


OT:
a proposito, buona sera. :****


----------



## Sole (1 Aprile 2012)

angelo-merkel ha detto:


> OT:
> a proposito, buona sera. :****


Buonasera :smile:


----------



## dererumnatura (1 Aprile 2012)

Fabry ha detto:


> Non lo sò...probabilmente ci sono nato così .


appunto..dacci l'indirizzo del posto dove l'aria e' cosi' buona...


----------



## Fabry (1 Aprile 2012)

dere ha detto:


> appunto..dacci l'indirizzo del posto dove l'aria e' cosi' buona...



Uhm credo che l'aria dopo tanti anni sia leggermente peggiorata...so romano


----------



## Simy (1 Aprile 2012)

Fabry ha detto:


> Uhm credo che l'aria dopo tanti anni sia leggermente peggiorata*...so romano*


appena appena peggiorata


----------



## Fabry (1 Aprile 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> appena appena peggiorata


Non so se è vero, ma mi hanno detto amici di roma ( io sono venuto via da tanti anni ) che a forza di costruire palazzi in alcune zone non si sente più il ponentino.:unhappy:


----------



## Nausicaa (1 Aprile 2012)

Stavo pensando...

Anche mettendo insieme tutto quello che chi subisce un tradimento dice sui traditori.
Nonostante le peggio parole, i giudizi più caustici... merda, egoista, persona che pensa solo al suo piacere, superficiale, stronzo etc etc..

Appunto, di storie che si chiudono dopo un tradimento non ce ne sono molte. E in quei casi, si chiude perchè c'è tutto un contorno che fa schifo.

Chi viene tradito continua a soffrire per anni. Il tradimento scoperto provoca un marasma che si proptrae nel tempo, e viene continuamente alla luce nonostante entrambi facciano del loro meglio per andare avanti.

E tutto sommato, si resta insieme.

E allora forse anche i traditi, qualunque cosa dicano, pensano che un tradimento non valga la fine di anni di amore, un rapporto cresciuto col tempo e con la collaborazione di due persone che si amano. E che la persona che hanno accanto, nonostante sia un traditore, ergo una merda etc etc, alla fine non sia definibile solo attraverso quelle parole.
Altrimenti, i traditi lascerebbero davvero, subito e senza se e senza ma, i traditori.

Solo che magari, sentirsi pure dire che non hanno poi tutti 'sti motivi per essere incazzati come iene, bè, eleva all'ennesima potenza l'incazzatura.

Riflessione mia, senza motivo.


----------



## Simy (1 Aprile 2012)

Fabry ha detto:


> Non so se è vero, ma mi hanno detto amici di roma ( io sono venuto via da tanti anni ) che a forza di costruire palazzi in alcune zone non si sente più il ponentino.:unhappy:


stanno costruendo ovunque.... ci sono cantieri in ogni zona! la tangenziale è praticamente impraticabile! :unhappy:


----------



## dererumnatura (1 Aprile 2012)

Fabry ha detto:


> Uhm credo che l'aria dopo tanti anni sia leggermente peggiorata...so romano


ahahah ok allora non era l'aria..


----------



## Fabry (1 Aprile 2012)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Stavo pensando...
> 
> Anche mettendo insieme tutto quello che chi subisce un tradimento dice sui traditori.
> Nonostante le peggio parole, i giudizi più caustici... merda, egoista, persona che pensa solo al suo piacere, superficiale, stronzo etc etc..
> ...



Riflessione che condivido ma solo in parte, c'è anche da considerare che molte coppie non si separano perché semplicemente non potrebbero permetterselo e la crisi attuale sta ulteriormente aggravando la situazione.


----------



## Hallogoodbye (1 Aprile 2012)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Stavo pensando...
> 
> Anche mettendo insieme tutto quello che chi subisce un tradimento dice sui traditori.
> Nonostante le peggio parole, i giudizi più caustici... merda, egoista, persona che pensa solo al suo piacere, superficiale, stronzo etc etc..
> ...


Riflessione condivisibile.
Ma c'è anche chi semplicemente si è sposato e resta insieme solo per timore della solitudine, convenienza, condizionamenti educativi, familiari, sociali.


----------



## contepinceton (1 Aprile 2012)

The Cheater ha detto:


> Ho avuto ragazze belle, bellissime e anche qualcuna normale...
> 
> ...le ultime due, moglie e little bitch, per i miei gusti sono STREPITOSE...
> 
> ...


Embè scusa...
Se ci sei finite a letto ti piacevano eh?
Chi è che intorta una cessa?

Io invece ho optato per l'estrema varietas...
Sforzandomi sempre di valorizzare il bello che ognuna aveva...e scansando il brutto...
Poi ostia se una si sforza di darmi il suo lato peggiore anzichè quello migliore...si mette male eh?

Per fortuna cavoli che le donne non sono tutte uguali eh?
Altrimenti sai che barba?
O pensa se fossi affascinato solo da una sembianza estetica...na confusion...in realtà trombo con 4 individue differenti...e cerco in ognuna una donna che è solo nella mia testa...non va ben eh?

Per esempio...
Io dico...sotto la 44 non ti cago...
Ma ecco che arriva lei una 40 e mi dice...ma dei pincy...prova pure me no?
Ti mostrerò che anche noi magre e senza tette abbiamo il nostro perchè eh?

Ah grandio!:mexican:


----------



## contepinceton (1 Aprile 2012)

The Cheater ha detto:


> Dov'è lothar??? Dove eeeeeeeeeè???
> 
> 3 punti a domicilio...finalmente


Ma se lo ha scritto in tutti i post!
We al mare con la mogliettina eh?

Mica cotiche eh?


----------



## contepinceton (1 Aprile 2012)

laura36 ha detto:


> Aloa,
> Eccomi qua dopo un meritato riposo. Nuova di zecca.
> Come state amici?
> 
> Conte un grosso bacio...e potevi citare la mia ex storia nell'esempio


:carneval::carneval::carneval:
No perchè sennò mi compromettevo ancora di più no?
Ho pagato a caro prezzo sai l'aver preso le tue difese.

Spero che tu metta la testa a posto.


----------



## contepinceton (1 Aprile 2012)

Fabry ha detto:


> Riflessione che condivido ma solo in parte, c'è anche da considerare che molte coppie non si separano perché semplicemente non potrebbero permetterselo e la crisi attuale sta ulteriormente aggravando la situazione.


:up::up::up::up:
Ma allora ricostruiscono no?
Almeno ci provano
Si la crisi sta tenendo gli animi molto sopiti.

Del resto visto che hai una certa età...tu puoi dirci benissimo che tanti anni fa era normale vivere più famiglie sotto lo stesso tetto no?


----------



## Fabry (1 Aprile 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> :up::up::up::up:
> Ma allora ricostruiscono no?
> Almeno ci provano
> Si la crisi sta tenendo gli animi molto sopiti.
> ...


Vabbè che so stagionato ma mica fino a questo punto, che io mi ricordi erano gli anni del boom economico
e un cono gelato piccolo costava 50 lire, uno grande 100 :unhappy:


----------



## angelo-merkel (1 Aprile 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> :carneval::carneval::carneval:
> No perchè sennò mi compromettevo ancora di più no?
> Ho pagato a caro prezzo sai l'aver preso le tue difese.
> 
> Spero che tu metta la testa a posto.


a caro prezzo?
tu sei malato. ma alla grande.curati


----------



## contepinceton (1 Aprile 2012)

angelo-merkel ha detto:


> a caro prezzo?
> tu sei malato. ma alla grande.curati


EHm...battuta
Ci sono le faccine:carneval:
Stai buono
Non iniziare
Ho fatto una battuta


----------



## angelo-merkel (1 Aprile 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> EHm...battuta
> Ci sono le faccine:carneval:
> Stai buono
> Non iniziare
> Ho fatto una battuta


cavolo avrei dovuto rotolarmi dal ridere. tu non fai battute. tu fai riferimenti sotto forma di battute.
comunque per me è finita qui. tu hai iniziato. io ti ho risposto. finita. direi che non c'è bisogno che tu mi risponda.
Buona serata


----------



## Minerva (2 Aprile 2012)

The Cheater ha detto:


> Ripeto il concetto:
> Trombare piace a tutti, ma se esiste anche una sola persona che non ama farlo difficilmente sarà un traditore in quanto* la caratteristica principale di ogni tradimento è il sesso...
> *
> Mentre è possibile che gente fedele viva la coppia in maniera, come dire, un pizzico più fredda...magari dopo anni di relazione...
> ...


la caratteristica principale di ogni tradimento è l'egoismo: soddisfare bisogni che in quel momento trovi prioritari a discapito degli altri, dell'altro/a


----------



## Tebe (2 Aprile 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> *la caratteristica principale di ogni tradimento è l'egoismo*: soddisfare bisogni che in quel momento trovi prioritari a discapito degli altri, dell'altro/a


Essendo tu traditrice lo sai infatti


----------



## The Cheater (2 Aprile 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> la caratteristica principale di ogni tradimento è l'egoismo: soddisfare bisogni che in quel momento trovi prioritari a discapito degli altri, dell'altro/a


non si stava parlando degli aspetti morali del tardimento, ma delle caratteristiche pratiche...

tradire=scopare tanto...essere fedeli=non è detto che si scopi tanto

...non credevo fosse così difficile da capire...


----------



## Chiara Matraini (2 Aprile 2012)

The Cheater ha detto:


> non si stava parlando degli aspetti morali del tardimento, ma delle caratteristiche pratiche...
> 
> tradire=scopare tanto...essere fedeli=non è detto che si scopi tanto
> 
> ...non credevo fosse così difficile da capire...


stamattina, verso le 5...stavo pensando a questo thread, tra le altre cose :mrgreen:
e mi è venuta una riflessione

ma non sarà che chi è fedele dà più importanza al sesso di chi non lo è?


----------



## Simy (2 Aprile 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> *stamattina, verso le 5...stavo pensando a questo thread*, tra le altre cose :mrgreen:
> e mi è venuta una riflessione
> 
> ma non sarà che chi è fedele dà più importanza al sesso di chi non lo è?



ma non c'avevi nulla di meglio da fare? :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Chiara Matraini (2 Aprile 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> ma non c'avevi nulla di meglio da fare? :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:



:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


avevo già dato, in pensieri, parole, opere....


----------



## Minerva (2 Aprile 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> stamattina, verso le 5...stavo pensando a questo thread, tra le altre cose :mrgreen:
> e mi è venuta una riflessione
> 
> ma non sarà che chi è fedele dà più importanza al sesso di chi non lo è?


in qualche modo senz'altro.sicuramente ne da in modo differente


----------



## Simy (2 Aprile 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> 
> avevo già dato, in pensieri, parole, opere....



alle 5??????? 
......................io stavo ancora nel mondo dei sogni.... :mrgreen:


----------



## The Cheater (2 Aprile 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> stamattina, verso le 5...stavo pensando a questo thread, tra le altre cose :mrgreen:
> e mi è venuta una riflessione
> 
> ma non sarà che chi è fedele dà più importanza al sesso di chi non lo è?


molti hanno travisato il mio pensiero

non voglio dire che chi è fedele è una "minkia morta" che non pensa mai al sesso...mentre il traditore è un cavallo di razza...ma ritengo sia innegabile che in ogni relazione di coppia ci siano alti e bassi sotto l'aspetto sessuale...

...cosa che invece tra amanti è un po' più difficile...

non credo ci siano molte coppie di amanti che passano giornate davanti la tv senza fare sesso per mesi...nelle convivenze invece, purtroppo, a volte capita...


----------



## Minerva (2 Aprile 2012)

The Cheater ha detto:


> molti hanno travisato il mio pensiero
> 
> non voglio dire che chi è fedele è una "minkia morta" che non pensa mai al sesso...mentre il traditore è un cavallo di razza...ma ritengo sia innegabile che in ogni relazione di coppia ci siano alti e bassi sotto l'aspetto sessuale...
> 
> ...


direi che è più che scontato e logico.
gli stessi amanti appassionati di fronte alla quotidianità subirebbero la stessa metamorfosi.
ma questa quiete comporta altri tipi di intimità estremamente appaganti per chi riesce a coglierle e ad assaporarle.
ma valgono solo in presenza di sentimento; ecco...quando la furia cieca  si spegne si comincia a capire se è amore vero o no.


----------



## The Cheater (2 Aprile 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> direi che è più che scontato e logico.
> gli stessi amanti appassionati di fronte alla quotidianità subirebbero la stessa metamorfosi.
> ma questa quiete comporta altri tipi di intimità estremamente appaganti per chi riesce a coglierle e ad assaporarle.
> ma valgono solo in presenza di sentimento; ecco...quando la furia cieca  si spegne si comincia a capire se è amore vero o no.


yes

come dico sempre..."l'amore è ciò che resta del fuoco"


----------



## Minerva (2 Aprile 2012)

The Cheater ha detto:


> yes
> 
> *come dico sempre*..."l'amore è ciò che resta del fuoco"


sei un po' l'oscar wilde de noantri


----------

